# Single Abroadies - Part 11



## Sharry

Happy Chatting 

Sharry x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

How are you?

Not sure if I posted the link and am on some dodgy keyboard at the airport as I wait to pick up parents from arrivals. But there is a singles meet up happening in London - in July I think. It would be great to meet you and put a name to the face. Unfortunately I can't post the link to thread due to dodgy keyboard but hopefully someone else who comes along can.

Hope to be having ivf in CR next but hope time goes faster than it is now.

F x


----------



## bingbong

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236575.new#new that's the link. Fraggles if you are going to start another vote then I'd suggest starting it here on the singles board as more people will read it here 

Caramac I'm sorry to hear that the scan didn't give give you better news  I really hope that those follies and your lining grow by Monday    will be thinking of you 

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bing

Not sure you can start a vote on a thread already started but happy to go for the one in July on a Sunday - how about you?

F x


----------



## caramac

Thanks BB! 

Morrigan - phew that's good to know that your follies were okay after only being 10mm on day 10 too. Hope my do okay too!

I have now arrived in Brno and settled into the Grand. Meeting another FFer for dinner in a bit! Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## bingbong

Caramac pleased to hear that you arrived safe, you seem to be very lucky with having people to meet up with while you are there   

Fraggles I'm away 9-25th July    If you start a new thread on the singles board you can put a poll for the two July dates and then you can see which date most people want to do.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

I did think of doing that Bing so I shall do.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Bing your wish is my command.

Just a quickie we are having a singles meet up in London in July. There were 5 dates to choose from but now this is down to the three most popular. If you have voted before can you go and revote as this will be the decider and if you haven't already voted and can get to London what are you waiting for.

Thread is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;topic=236575.30;num_replies=34

Hope to see you there.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

Hello Ladies. I won't be able to manage the meet up in July I'm afriad.
Good luck Caramac. Fraggles, hope your plans for the IVF are going well (hope I read that correctly)
Hi to everybody else.

I'm a bit fed up at the moment, because I was going to try and go out in July and now I might not be able to due to work issues. Because of pre booked hol in Aug at what will likely be ovulation time, this means I'm now looking at end of Sept, and that seems a long way off. But I shouldnt moan really. Hopefully it will all happen soon enough. Wish we had a longer window each month,bit of a desgn fault just letting us have about 24hrs. Mother nature did not consider the needs of single abroadies using frozen sperm did she ha ha.
H x


----------



## Fraggles

H


Could you get round pre-booked holiday and a) go sick or b) get dr's note for a minor op?


F x


----------



## caramac

BB yes I seem to be pretty lucky with FFers happy to meet whenever I'm here! Bumped into another lady at breakfast today so will have dinner with them tomorrow night as they are day tripping to Vienna today. 

H - sorry to hear your dates aren't working out. If this go doesn't work next month is looking dodgy due to work for me too.

AFM I've just been in to Reprofit for another scan. Everything looks good to go so will go back for the trigger shot tomorrow morning then IUI will be weds morning. Stepan did my scan today - was really nice. Pleased I got to meet him!


----------



## hereshoping

Hi Fraggles. No the August hol is to take DD away bless her. Plus we are away in June so I'm pushing my luck a bit at the moment. Im still hoping for July though. If not I will just have to wait till Sept.

Caramac, glad the scan went well today and you got to meet S!!! Keep us posted. x


----------



## bingbong

Caramac that's great news!! How big were your follies? Great that you got to meet Stepan, I never did. Enjoy Brno and good luck for Wednesday    

HH such a pain to have to wait and so not easy once the decision to do this has been made    hopefully the holiday will be worth the wait.

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

I think Stepan did my scan because he'd not told anyone I was coming in for one - when I went to reception they had no file for me again!!

BB lining is now 10mm and largest follie was 15mm - still a bit more time for it to grow. Stepan reckons I'll ovulate Wednesday morning. Am having a nice day in Brno and currently enjoying my third hot chocolate of the day!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Caramac


I love Brno - is it cafe tripoli you are at - I am sure if we asked those with a BFP from Reprofit they will have all had a hot chocolate when they were in Brno and successful.


Any reprofit girls able to confirm that.


F x


----------



## bingbong

great news Caramac   

yes Fraggles, I can confirm that I had a hot chocolate in cafe tripoli and got a BFP. But then I had them when I got a BFN too, but on my BFP I only had one hot chocolate in Brno whereas the other times I had them other places too   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Bing, I will add to my protocol to only have hot chocolates at Cafe Tripoli.

How are you doing.

F x


----------



## Damelottie

I did - but it was Hot Chocolate at The Grand


----------



## caramac

No hot choc at cafe tripoli just yet - one at the grand and two at my favourite coffee shop with comfy chairs and free wifi! Just been out for dinner it is bucketing it down with loads of thunder and lightening tonight. I am soaked through - don't know how I'm going to dry my jeans out for tomorrow and I nothing else to wear as only brought carry on!


----------



## morrigan

Girls can you export hot chocolate back I reckon your onto something !

Brill news caramac on follie- can you hair dryer them?


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237505.new#new


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I'd be phoning housekeeping and asking if I could use the tumble dryer.

F x


----------



## hereshoping

I agree with Fraggles, I would be asking the desk for help. I bet they have had worse requests. Hope you get it sorted Caramac.

This hot chocolate conversation is interesting, there could well be somethig in it. Im sure I read somewhere years ago that keeping warm, and notably the stomach area, is key to fertilty during the cycle. Its a big thing in the east I think, will have to check.And lets face it, hot choc does give that lovely warm relaxing feeling too.
Somebody in the know should put together a couple of surveys for BFP ladies if they would be kind enough to fill in. One for IUI and one for IVF asking alsorts of questions such as these and other more techinical ones. Somebody technical could then combine them into a statistical analysis. For eg, statistically if you go to Brno, stay at the Grand and drink hot choc on day such and such and eat brazil nuts from tesco you are 15% more likely to get a BFP... Obviously it would be more for general interest rather than to depend on. I would definitely be interested to see what the common factors are for Single Abroadies.
H x


----------



## caramac

Great idea about the tumble dryer Fraggles! In the end I used the hair dryer on my jeans and jacket for a while then left them out to dry. They were actually fine by the morning. Today I have been to Reprofit for my pregnyl trigger shot and am now settled in my fave coffee shop with a White hot chocolate - think I like these best!


----------



## hereshoping

Good luck then Caramac 
H x


----------



## morrigan

Hope today went well Caramac. 

Hershopping- it must be really fustrating to wait you feel like you have to put your whole life on hold and can't plan anything.

Can anyone suggest how to get a HSG scan done privately- no-one seems to list prices for it on there website- Ive heard it can range from £300- £700 obviously i want to find the cheap one? I want to get one done if next cycle is unsuccessful- (yes I know not very PMA!)


----------



## some1

Morrigan - I have been looking into this and have had 2 quotes so far - £700 and £450 - the £450 is with the excellent consultant who did my first one.  I just looked up local private hospitals and gynae clinics to me and emailed them, got replies back within 48 hours.  Both said they usually like a GP referral but that it may not be necessary depending on cirumstances.  

Some1

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan
I went to my GP and she referred me on the nhs I was just told to phone on first day of my cycle and they would arrange an hsg between days 7-10 and I have had no treatment on the nhs at all but wrangled that through my GP. Think she referred me to gynae who then fixed it up even though she knew I was too old for nhs. Otherwise have you tried bupa?
F x


----------



## caramac

morrigan - sorry but I don't know what a HSG scan is so I'm not much help! Hope you get one sorted though.


I am now back home after successful IUI yesterday - well I guess I won't know if it was actually successful for a while yet but you know what I mean! Good sperm - 60 million and 99% motility so hope that helps a bit. Really hope this go works cos as much as I like Brno I don't really want to go back again!


----------



## Fraggles

Bing how is the studying going. Have almost finished essay - phew. I actually didn't think I could write it when I first started out - thought it was an impossible task so very pleased I will be going back through it and making amendments over the weekend.

Anyone else out there going through the pain for coursework/exams.

F x


----------



## morrigan

thanks for the tips girls- 

Caramac HSG is tube check scan- your iui sounds spot on - fingers crossed

I am actually going to have iui no 4 first and have scan if that doesn't work as I would rather spend the money on another iui and hope i wont need a scan- the pessimistic side of me is planning ahead though !!!!

Haven't done exams and course work for years but even the mention sends shudders down my spine- I'm feeling your pain!!!


----------



## caramac

morrigan - just a thought, and I'm not sure how much your clinic is costing you, but have you thought about trying Reprofit for your next IUI? It's soooo cheap at only 200 Euros. By now you must have a pretty good idea about your cycles and most likely dates for basting so you shouldn't need to be over there for too long?


----------



## morrigan

Caramac - if this cycle doesn't work  I will move to either medicated iui or ivf depending on tube assessment - I'm a bit torn about uk clinic and thinking about reprofit- I'm using open donor so I presume I'd have to ship in to reprofit? I'm kind of thinking it will be easyier to fit it in a uk clinic- my clinic costs about 750 for open donor + travel etc- spoke to bourne hall yesterday costs about 1200 + u have to pay 1000 to reserve sperm that's refundable if it doesn't work - I think that's without drugs. Obviously I'm hoping the stork comes home this time and I won't have to worry !


----------



## morrigan

How's everyone doing ?

Just had a scan day 12 got 1 dominant 21x17 follie so that's a mean of 19 and lining average at 8. Was therefore planning to have trigger tonight and iui sat morn but my opk was nearly postive at lunchtime so I think if it's positive when I get home I'll go with late on Friday and top up with trigger but if it not yet there might wait till sat morning - oh I hate descions ! Can't believe it's come round again !


----------



## caramac

Blimey morrigan - sounds like you won't need your trigger shot! When are you flying to Denmark?


----------



## morrigan

My OPK has was positve at 17.00 so plumping for tommorrow late afternoon. Trying to book flights as we speak to fly there and back tommorrow- currently easyjets website not playing ball and I can't believe the price its gone up since lunch time !! grrrr. Clinics already shut so had to leave a message and hope they can fit me in as I will be on a flight during booking time tommorrow!!!- Other than that I'm sur eit will go fine.

Probably don't need trigger but think I'll do it now anyway- wont do any harm!


----------



## Roo67

good luck Morrigan - on all counts, hope clinic can fit you in ok,  it is so annoying about flights they do change so quickly.

R x


----------



## caramac

Sounds like you've got it all in hand! Good luck for tomorrow -    that this is the time for you!


----------



## hereshoping

Good luck Morrigan
H x


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I really hope that everything goes well for you today and this is the one for you      

Caramac how are you doing??    sorry that I haven't emailed you back, I promise that I will get there!

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


I haven't posted for a while and lost track what's happening with everyone.


AFM I am stimming at the moment, 1st scan on Wed and then hopefully of to Reprofit for IVF on Friday.


How's everyone?


F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggles I really hope that your cycle goes well, wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## Fraggles

JJ good luck for OTD.


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of luck fraggles     
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Guys thank you it means so much.


----------



## caramac

Hi everyone - hope you've all had nice weekends! Good luck for those on 2WW or about to have treatment.    


I am taking my last clomid tablet tonight and then I have my scan on Friday, then it's off to Brno again on Sunday. Meeting up with Fraggles hopefully whilst I'm there, before heading home on Monday afternoon/evening. Bit of a flying visit this time!


----------



## morrigan

Ooo it's all happening - good luck to everyone about to have tx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

caramac good luck!!


----------



## Magic3s

Hello girls,

Sorry for gate crashing, but I am in a bit of a worry and need some advice. I am having IUI at Reprofit next month and just received my prescriptions from Stepan and it seems I will have to take 100mg Clomid for 5 days.I am wondering if anyone else here is/was on Clomid and if yes what dosage?
On my previous cycles I was given only 50mg/day and on both cycles I had 2 good sized follicles, as I have PCOS I am worried that 100 mg could be too much…I am soo worried.

Caramac – good luck for your IUI!
Morrigan – I hope it will be a BFP for you in a few days!
Bingbong- thanks for all the previous advice and I hope it is all well with you and the twins!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bimbo I was on 50 mg clomid - if you are concerned email him - remind him that you are on pcos if you are worried and tell him why.


F x


----------



## caramac

Hi Bimbo

I was on 50mg clomid and I just told Stepan that's what I wanted to start out at as I didn't know how I would react to it. It produced enough results so I have never increased the dosage. If you feel more comfortable taking only 50mg then I would just tell him this - he'll be fine about it.

I think bingbong was on 100mg and she has PCOS, but then again she did end up with twins!!


----------



## bingbong

Bimbo I was going to reply to your pm but I'll do it here as you posted   

Caramac is right, I was on 100mg and didn't over respond at all the first two goes, but on the last I did have more follies than previous and obviously it worked with twins    If you have taken 50mg before and got two good sized follies then I'd remind him of that and ask why he wants you to take 100mg as if it ain't broke why fix it?! Also, I think in your pm you said about taking it twice a day, if you do take 100mg then just take it all together once a day.

Good luck Fraggles with your IVF, good to see you posting on the singles board again   

Caramac I hope that you are third time lucky like I was    

bingbong x


----------



## Magic3s

Thanks everyone for the fast replies! I will probably email him to double check. One more question: have you received a prescription for the trigger shot? All I got is one for clomid and one for aspirin.

Just a second thought I might go ahead with the 100mg as we would be very happy to have twins lol


----------



## Fraggles

LOL.


You can ask for a script for the trigger shot but if like me you are out there for day 10 US scan, I asked Stepan if a nurse could give me the trigger so I went to the clinic for that but you could also get a script made up if you wanted.


You know about fazeley's don't you? You can get the script emailed to them and they will post out to you or get a quote from them and reprofits in house pharmacy and see which is cheapest.


F x


----------



## sweet1

Hi all. Have been away for a while so will try and spend next few days catching up on posts. More importantly, i have finally made it to brno and due to have iui this afternoon so wish me luck. I am feeling a bit lonely and scared tbh. Am here till Fri so will post when i get back. Hope everyone else doing ok look forward to catching up with news x


----------



## caramac

Hi Sweet SA - glad to hear you've finally got to have your first round of treatment - don't be scared! As for being lonely - why don't you post on the Reprofit June/July thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208589.0 as I know there are a couple of ladies over there at the moment and I'm sure they'd love to meet up with you. Good luck for this afternoon!


----------



## morrigan

Good luck sweet Sa will be thinking of you.


----------



## sweet1

Thanks guys! Well the deed is now done and i am very relieved to be on my way. I shall head over to my new home the 2ww thread now


----------



## Fraggles

Sweet SA


How are you my friend? How long are you there for? I arrive on friday and if you are still there would love to meet my xytex buddy.


F x


----------



## Fraggles

Sweet SA - I have just seen you leave the day I arrive arggghhhh. So disappointing but have everything crossed for you. And well done you.


F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles wishing you all the best of luck with your trip and treatment

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks JJ, good luck for OTD.


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Ladies
Can I join you??
Have been on the single thread before so some of your I rememeber.(IUI at Reprofit) then met the man of my dreams which has now turned in to the man of my nightmares!! so back to going it alone.

I am flying out to Ostrava on Monday with my mom having DE at Gyncentrum Ostrava, my donor EC is today!! hoping for some lovely eggs, my ET is scheduled for Wednesday 23rd. can't wait.

I would have gone to Reprofit, but DE waiting ist too long.

Good luck to those currently going out for treatment.

Love to all
Joe
x


----------



## indekiwi

Joe, welcome back hun - believe it or not CEM and I were speaking about you just the other day (you were a regular poster at the time I joined FF and such happy things - outside of tx - were happening for you at the time so we were wondering how everything was going).  So sorry to read that your relationship went pear-shaped    but wanted to wish you the very best of luck with this next lot of tx.     There is now a thread for women needing donor egg tx so come and chat there too if you'd like some support from others going similar tx.  


A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Indekiwi

Longtime, no post, how are you? 

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Fraggles, I don't usually post on this thread seeing I've never had tx abroad!  However, I am working frantically right now so that I can drop everything in c. 4 weeks time to focus on bubs when she arrives.  Got to bed at 2 am this morning, 1:30 am the morning before and around midnight the day before that - hence posting on FF is a luxury that I don't have time for just at the mo, though I am reading to keep up with news.  Hope all is going well with you and all the abroadies - with positive news more than overdue from this thread!      



A-Mx


----------



## DitzyDoo

A-M and cem thanks for the welcome and A-M great to see your news 4 weeks! GOOD LUCK!

Yes have been to brno 3 times, would have liked to go back but over 11 months waiting list, but at GO in Ostrava no waiting lists, and around the same price as Reprofit.

I've been on the EA waiting list at reprofit for about 4 months but not heard anything back.

I cant wait to go now.   

Love
joe


----------



## morrigan

Good luck joe and hope it's all going well fraggles.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Would value your opinions - I'm now feel like I've come to end of the road of natural iui's so I'm left with the choice of trying to find another Danish clinic to do stim part of tx and still have basting at stork, choose another clinic abroad I'm thinking reprofit or go with uk clinic- have any of you got experience of both uk and abroad clinics? Can you use open donors at reprofit?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan

I've only gone overseas, I imported open donor from xytex, but I know there is cryobank I think it is called or other sperm banks and you can import open donors.

Reprofit is significantly cheaper than UK and that's with the added extras of flights, accommodation, etc thrown in.

Have you emailed Stepan? If you do be discrete about being single, and just ask away your questions. [email protected]

I know alot of abroadies who have had experience of the UK and overseas say there is no comparison with the overseas level of care being superior.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Joe I had just joined FF when you met your man and had all that going on, I still think about you now and then wondering how you were getting on. I'm sorry to hear that things didn't work out with the man and wish you all the best for you next cycle    

Morrigan I think that you need to weigh up the financial saving to the hassle of needing to go abroad and so get more time off work etc. As you know I can't comment on tx in the UK but I was happy with Reprofit in general and as Fraggles said you can import sperm there if you want id release.

Fraggles, I really hope that things go really well for you in Brno   

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

morrigan - I've used both although I only had IVF abroad rather than IUI (had my IUIs in the UK as that was before I was really aware of overseas options)

Reprofit is sig cheaper than the UK and the service you get is great so you needn't have any worries about that

If you use their own donor bank (or indeed any other clinic in Czech) then the donors are all anonymous. You can, however, import from sperm banks such as ESB in Copenhagen or Cryobank so that you can get an ID release donor. This does put the cost up a bit with the cost of sperm and shipping, but I think it still remains pretty competitive vs the UK 

Bing makes a good point re the travel and work issue being a potential hassle but if I've understood correctly then you are already having tx in Denmark so you're used to managing that..

Joe - welcome back but sorry to see you back if you know what I mean! I wish things had worked out for you. Best of luck with your trip to Gyncentrum...if I don't get a positive on my FET in July I'll be going there in Oct/Nov as they have no waiting list and I'm not prepared to go back on a 9-12 month waiting list at Reprofit for a fresh donor cycle

Hello everyone else, I don't post much on this thread although I am an abroadie, but I do read and keep up with all your news, love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

Hi Joe - good luck for ET on Wednesday!

morrigan - I've no experience of treatment at UK clinics (I've only ever has scans here - all treatment out at Reprofit) so can't really help you with your question.

Fraggles - hope you had a pleasant flight out and are settled in nicely at the Grand! Will text you when i arrive on Sunday.

AFM, I had my ultrasound scan today and sent the results to Stepan asking when I should take my trigger shot and come in for IUI and all I got back was an instruction to come in for another scan on Monday morning! So I guess he's not happy with my scan results again, and he hasn't told me to take my trigger shot. So I guess I won't bother (phew - wasn't looking forward to injecting myself anyway!). I do hope everything looks okay when I go in on Monday morning as I am flying home later that day!!!


----------



## bingbong

how big are your follies Caramac? I hope that your lining is ok after last times worry, although if I remember rightly it did improve a lot quite quickly.   

bingbong x


----------



## Fertilitychallenged

Hi Ladies,

can I join you too? I guess I'm an abroadie in a double sense... I'm Swedish (therefor you need to excuse weird spelling and grammar that inevitably seems to sneak in) so from your point of view I guess I live abroad ;-) But for my treatments I've had to go abroad too, as Swedish legislation prohibits treatment for single women. Also it's illegal to use double donors, and since that is the way I'm currently going for I would have had to leave Sweden even if I'd been half of a couple.

I've done 11 IUI's and 2 IVF's in Denmark, and have two more attempts already paid for. But as I am a poor responder and my embies seems to have a somewhat low dividing rate I'm exploring my options and will have my firs consultation in Warsaw for embryo adoption in July. As there is a waitinglist I keep my fingers crossed there might be embryos for me quite soon after my las IVF this fall, should I need them.



morrigan said:


> Good luck joe and hope it's all going well fraggles.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> Would value your opinions - I'm now feel like I've come to end of the road of natural iui's so I'm left with the choice of trying to find another Danish clinic to do stim part of tx and still have basting at stork, choose another clinic abroad I'm thinking reprofit or go with uk clinic- have any of you got experience of both uk and abroad clinics? Can you use open donors at reprofit?


I've done 9 stimulated IUI's in Denmark, but had the stimulation managed from Sweden... If it's possible for a gynecologist in UK to give you a prescription and do ultrasounds that could work. According to Storkklinik you have to be scanned before IUI if you're stimulated. Although there is another clinic in Copenhagen who has ultrasound but is still midwife-led and use id-release. They are called Sellmerklinik, I've never been there but have had it recommended by the clinic in Jutland that I used.

I was in contact with Reprofit as I would have preferred id-release for IVF, but even though you can import from cryos or ESB I was told they do not report pregnancy to the bank which would make it hard for offspring to prove they were conceived via a certain donor - but maybe I didn't understand it correctly. However, apart from that, I had a good impression of my contact with Reprofit. Another option would be going to Finland, where the only have id-release. There's a clinic in Helsinki - Fertionova - that would be quite easy to go to from UK as well I imagine...


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fertilitychallenged - we've had the debate re the open id donor and the clinic reporting the birth and I'm pretty sure it all got resolved and although I can't remember the final outcome I'm pretty sure it turned out that sufficient proof/info would be available - can't recall now who it was who looked into it...anyone else remember?

re Helsinki - as someone who travels there regularly for work, I'd say although it's easy enough to get to in some ways, I think it would be more time consuming than CZ as it's an approx 3hr flight plus 2hr time difference. It's probably also harder than Czech Rep to get cheap flights although I see Easyjet do fly there from Manchester so that might be an option for people up in the Manchester area....
I'd never think of having tx there because for me it's somewhere I go for work, but the Finns speak excellent English and I'd imagine their clinics would be of a very high standard
Papillon who posts here (and is now pg although not from a Finnish clinic) lives in Helsinki and might be able to advise if this is an option you want to look into morrigan....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fertilitychallenged

suitcase of dreams said:


> Fertilitychallenged - we've had the debate re the open id donor and the clinic reporting the birth and I'm pretty sure it all got resolved and although I can't remember the final outcome I'm pretty sure it turned out that sufficient proof/info would be available - can't recall now who it was who looked into it...anyone else remember?
> 
> re Helsinki - as someone who travels there regularly for work, I'd say although it's easy enough to get to in some ways, I think it would be more time consuming than CZ as it's an approx 3hr flight plus 2hr time difference. It's probably also harder than Czech Rep to get cheap flights although I see Easyjet do fly there from Manchester so that might be an option for people up in the Manchester area....
> I'd never think of having tx there because for me it's somewhere I go for work, but the Finns speak excellent English and I'd imagine their clinics would be of a very high standard
> Papillon who posts here (and is now pg although not from a Finnish clinic) lives in Helsinki and might be able to advise if this is an option you want to look into morrigan....
> 
> Suitcase
> x


Glad to hear there might be a solution for the donor issue. It was quite a while ago I was in contact with Stephan and there are not too many Swedish SMBC that go to Reprofit. Most go to Denmark, Finland and Latvia (I think I'm alone in Poland within my Swedish network)


----------



## morrigan

Caramac- sounds a bit stressful but it sounds like you in good hands - you'll be glad when your pupo!  

Wow girls you really are a wealth of information. I think half the reason I'm hesitating about cz is the thought of traveling somewhere completely new on my own- which is buy silly as the amount of info on here is better than any guide book! Mind you am i too much of a control freek to hand descions over to consultant even if they know better !

As soon as i start thinking it opens two old debates - do I really need meds but clearly I'm not getting of without and how important is open donor to me as money is becoming such an issue but should that really be a choice made on economic basis.

Maybe I should try harder to get dr here- after all I'm really happy with stork and I've got u/s sorted with birth company-

I guess it all depends on hsg which is looking like being holly house as if tubes r ok or get flushed I may be tempted to try another natural straight away- I think the 2ww might be like a dodgy drug like you really want it it's good very breifly and come down is hard but want to be back there straight away ! ( never taken those drugs personally by way!!)


----------



## caramac

BB - my lining is 6.6 so not too bad and I have three main follies two at 9mm and one at 8mm. These are smaller even than last time  but the nurse who did my scan seemed to think everything looked ok for treatment after the weekend. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Fertilitychallenged

morrigan said:


> As soon as i start thinking it opens two old debates - do I really need meds but clearly I'm not getting of without and how important is open donor to me as money is becoming such an issue but should that really be a choice made on economic basis.


If you're open for a little more travelling within Denmark itself I can recommend two other midwife-clinics in Jutland - Diers in Aarhus (www.diers.dk) and Gaia in Hobro (www.graviditetsklinik.dk). You can get there via train from Kastrup - or if possible fly directly to Aarhus or Aalborg (and continue with train). It's quite a bit more messy to sort out the travel arrangements, but the cost is a lot lower than at Stork. Gaia takes something like 3800DKK for IUI with ID-release. But it takes something like 3-4 hours to get there from Kastrup, no need to shift trains though...

/links


----------



## bingbong

wow, this thread got busy   

Caramac I hope that those follies grow and grow for Monday      is there any way that you could stay longer if you needed to? 

FC it was someone on here called Maya who looked into the reporting the birth to ESB and in the end I think that ESB agreed to take her confirmation and that it didn't need to come from Reprofit. Maya posts on the babies thread so have a look there and send her a pm if you want to know more.

Morrigan I know what you mean about the cost of sperm and how important it is to you. I struggled with this and in the end went for Reprofit sperm at 100 euros, in my experience it was great quality too, between 30-48 million and always around the 97% for motility which is pretty damn good. I know lots of ladies having IUI in the UK get about 5 million which is a lot less. I just couldn't justify the cost for importing sperm when who knows what will happen in 18 years, the donor might be dead/have moved/doesn't want to know etc etc. When I got pg after three cycles I did think that maybe I should've imported but it would have doubled my tx cost, and of course you never know at the time how many vials you will need. Now I'm pleased that I'll have that money to buy baby things but I do hope that my children don't resent me for it when they are older.

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Thanks BB. It's odd, my follies seem to be the same in number each time but have got smaller and smaller each of these past three cycles. Does anyone know whether this is a symptom/sign of anything or just random?


I *could* stay longer if I need to - nothing pressing work-wise to get back to and I've provisionally informed the dog kennels I might not be back for another two nights. I don't see that this would help though as I always seem to ovulate around day 14 (which is tomorrow) so having IUI later wouldn't be much good I don't think? Either the follies will grow big enough or they won't I suppose!


I am trying to have some PMA for this cycle but I'm finding it quite hard to summon it up. If I knew I wouldn't be always wondering "what if?" I probably wouldn't bother going out there this time as I just can't see how it's going to work. And yet, the sensible side of me recognises that it has as much chance of working this time as with the last two goes that I felt more positive about!


Anyway - I really should start getting ready to leave for the airport!


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, just wanted to add to the info re ESB. As Bingbong says Maya looked into the situation re ID release and Reprofit extensively and confirmed all should be ok despite Reprofit not directly reporting births to ESB. I also emailed ESB about my pregnancy and confirmed all would be ok. Basically keep all paperwork relating to purchase/shipment of sperm & treatment using that sperm at Reprofit (most of mine is email exchanges between me and ESB and me and Stepan) and then email ESB to report the birth enclosing those emails. They'll then make a note and when baby is 18 if they want to contact the donor, they'd provide that paperwork and have a DNA test through ESB to confirm they're an offspring. Presumably Xytek is similar but I don't know as I didn't deal with them. 

  to those undergoing tx at the moment and those in Brno, please send a fond wave from me & E!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Just to clarify, the 'they' I'm talking about at age 18 is of course the 'baby' not the clinic. So you need to make sure your baby has the info/paperwork he/she needs in case he/she wants to make contact with the donor once they're age 18. The clinic wouldn't of course do or provide anything without 'baby' making the first move. Hope that makes sense!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fertilitychallenged

It makes perfect sense, thank's. I'll give the info to a woman within my swedish SMBC-network as I know she's been struggling quite a bit with Reprofit on the matter earlier. Maybe she's found this solution already, but it's good to know how to deal with it as I suppose more women from here will start treatments at Reprofit in the near future. As for me, in the end I had a good look at myself and decided that I was ok with going for an anonymous donor, and stayed in Denmark for IVF's


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Bing yeah was blissfully happy with my new man, until we moved in together, and he turned in to this other person, he had a real anger problem and it was such a shock and so different to the person I fell in love with, it just so horrible living with someone who is so volatile. I just knew that although I stil love him, that I dont deserve to be treated like that, it got to the stage I was scared to do anything in my own house in case of his reaction. I know I'll be ok on my own.

Suity hopefully you wont need to go to GO as your FET in July will work, I really wanted to go back to reprofit as I knew my way around there, but at GO there are no waiting list for fresh donor. I contacted them in April, got all the info and got a donor match in May and she had her et on Friday. I'm still waiting to here how many em,bies I've got tho. Diana will let me know later today.

I'm flying out tomorrow to Katowice in Poland and then taxi to Ostrava it's only 55 miles away from poland, and it was so much cheaper doing it this way.
Cant wait to get there now, my moms coming with me so I feel much better than going on my own to a new place. The hotal has a pool and does massages so I know what I'm doing Tuesday   

Caramac good luck honey.

All to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

I do post more on another thread as BB says but I follow the abroadies thread too (I'll always be an abroadie at heart) ...

As Felix says, the reporting matter was sorted out with ESB not rigidly requiring the clinic to confirm the birth ... a bit daft if you ask me insisting the clinic confirm the birth with the bank as they have no connection with us after ET really and only know about the birth from ourselves... I confirmed the birth with the clinic and copied the bank in on it... and also the  bank confirmed that this birth is recorded in their databank which will exist beyond the existence of the bank should it ever close...  keeping an independent record of this correspondence for your child along with your will is a good idea ... 

Best of luck all those who are heading abroad in near future..

 
Maya


----------



## caramac

Back from Reprofit. Scan showing lining as good at 7.7mm and one dominant follie at 15mm but Marcel said it was too early for IUI today and it should be tomorrow. Nightmare as my flight home was this afternoon. So I have had to book a new flight for tomorrow and get an extra night at the Grand. Had my trigger shot this morning. Back tomorrow at 10.30 for basting.


----------



## morrigan

How stressful caramac ! Fingers cross follies taking it's time as it's nuturing fantastic egg- good luck for tommorrow.


----------



## sweet1

Sorry to hear about the extra stress Caramac, that is always a big risk with being an abroadie isn't it - changing flights etc can really add up. Hope you get a BFP which will make it all worth it


----------



## Felix42

Caramac, thank goodness you could shift things around! Hope you have a relaxed evening & all the best for the IUI tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck caramac  these things never go to plan!! hope the extra day is well worth it in 9 months!


----------



## bingbong

Caramac that's great news that your follie grew so well. Shame that it wasn't quite well enough    as others have said hopefully the extra hassle and cost will be well worth it     And I like Marcel, he's the one who worked his magic with me   

Fraggles I hope that you are doing ok in brno.   

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Thanks everyone! Have had a lovely relaxing evening...me and Fraggles went to see The Back-Up Plan at the cinema and then had pizza! Wasn't as bad a movie as I was expecting - actually quite enjoyable!


----------



## Fraggles

HI All

Yes all good with me, can't remember what I said earlier but had embies or whatever we call them so need to see what happens from here, although judging by how bloated my stomach is following EC, I would have thought I am 6 months gone with twins!!

So ET (if I have embryo's that are healthy) will be happening on Saturday. You may have seen yesterday's late night posting about whether to have PGD which I have chosen to do so am also setting myself to try and come to terms that there may be none to transfer.

I forgot to say then collected 8 eggs so now for the magic to work.

Love to all.


F


----------



## Felix42

Hey that's brilliant news Fraggles! Hope embies do well & PGD is good news.  
great you both had a nice eve together too. I love what a social time you can have in Brno. 

Love & hugs from me & E!
xx


----------



## blueytoo

Good luck for your IUI tomorrow Caramac.   

Fraggles - good news on the 8 eggs, here's hoping for good fertilisation rates tomorrow and that you get good results from the PGD


----------



## Fertilitychallenged

I'm hoping for good conditions tomorrow Caramac, and that THE egg just made you wait for the right conditions.

And Fraggles - keeping my fingers crossed for good fertilization and excellent PGD


----------



## sweet1

Good luck Fraggles, I don't think I realised you had moved on to IVF - all the best of luck hon xx


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles       (can't believe you're not on the BB thread    ) xx


----------



## Fraggles

After seeing OCD louby lou already starting her peestick testing I did suggest I started the 2ww early, perhaps I should join the BB thread prematurely too. Hope you are right LL. LOL.


Update on pre ET pregnancy symptoms as well as looking like I am carrying twins I have been peeing all day - do you think I am having a phantom pregnancy.


----------



## kizzi79

I know I'm not really an abroady person..., but just wanted to send my best wishes to Fraggles and Caramac - looking forward to you both joining us on the 2ww   

Love to all the abroadies, Krissi  xxx


----------



## bingbong

Pleased that the film was good, I'll have to see it. Perfect film to see while you are there. Good luck for tomorrow Caramac    

Fraggles I didn't see a post from last night about the PGD    although obviously I knew about what you were thinking    eight eggs is great, I hope that they are getting jiggy in the petri dish. When do you get the PGD results??   

Krissi you don't have to be an abroadie to post on here!!

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Sweet SA I have sent of my letter to the Jim'll fix it of the storking world and ordered 4 BFP's for me, Joe71, Caramac and you so have that one already sorted.


Krissi thank you so much for your good wishes.



F x


----------



## caramac

Thanks for the well wishes everyone....well it's now done and I'm back home. Trip from Brno-Bratislava-Stansted was fine and very easy. Drive home from Stansted was hard going...didn't get home until 1.30am and I had to sing loudly (and very badly) all the way to keep myself from falling asleep at the wheel!

Joe - good luck for ET today. If I were you I'd have just two put back with donor eggs.


----------



## Fraggles

Shucks my buddy is now at home on her two week wait = Caramac it is a beautiful day here. How is it over there.


----------



## Fraggles

I so know this is a little silly but I was on ******** last night and saw that someone who I used to work with and am no longer in touch with but is single made a comment she is eating for two. I am genuinely delighted for her but also it has just increased my yearning that I want this time to so work. 

OK note to me = stay level headed girl, don't set self up for a fall, in the end it'll work out.


----------



## caramac

Hey Fraggles - just posted to you on the Czech board. Keep your spirits up and don't let yourself get all negative before you actually have anything to be negative about! Let me know how it goes with your phone call at lunchtime. I heard back from Stepan and he said he thinks I should move to IVF next if this go is negative


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


What did he say about progesterone.


I am not overly negative but don't want to get all hopes up as then greater distance to fall!


Well, would it be Jan or Feb you would next be out because if we both get bfn's which we won't we could come out together?


F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck Caramac and Fraggles

L: x


----------



## caramac

Yes, he said a low dose of progesterone 200g can sometimes help. So I have started taking them (thanks for them!). Next time out would be February - but hopefully neither of us will need to go again!


thanks JJ1!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


So am I picking up a script for you?


F x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All


Here's the latest news. 




OK I have still got 5 fertilised eggs - was so shocked I ignored the number of cells in each that I had to ring back LOL  - I have 3 embryos that are 5 cells, 1 is 4 cells and 1 is 3 cells and pgd happens tomorrow.


F x


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles - those embies sound fantastic!


----------



## sweet1

That sounds very promising Fraggles, fingers crossed for PGD and for ET xx


----------



## morrigan

Wow fraggles that sounds great news

congrats in being pupo caramac

the only reason either if you are going back is for number 2 so there !!!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All

Caramac glad you're home safely, wishing you load of luck   

Fraggles wow come on those lovely embies.     

Well I had 3 AH blasts put back this morning, 2 grade A 1 grade B, all went smoothly.
The clinic was great, although they are not fluent in english I certainly understood everything, and they were all lovely.
As I only had 3 blast left I thought there was no point freezing the grade B, so it's in my tummy along with the other 2.   

Just chilling now off out for a bite to eat in a mo.

Love to all

Joe
xx


----------



## bingbong

Joe that's great news! Congrats on being PUPO       have a safe trip home, pleased to hear that the clinci was ok.

Caramac congrats on being PUPO too      

Fraggles sounds like things are looking good for you being PUPO too  I really hope that the PGD goes well and that you don't get too lonely in Brno   

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Jo71 & Fraggles xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


Consultant just emailed to say all embies are also grade one.


Just a few more miracles please.


F x


----------



## Felix42

Joe71, Fraggles & Caramac! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Does anyone else feel the Daily Mail keeps a watch on them and as soon as they are having treatment come out and print one of their 'delightful' IVF stories.

Today's is about an adult conceived by donor IVF (not sure if DE or DS) saying how she is only half a child and was conceived in a test tube not out of love.

Now I grapple with what I am doing and would much rather be doing it with a Darling Other Half/Husband but    but as I am away can someone please arrange for a pile of manure to be dumped in the reception of the Daily Mail and then on the editor and the writer of the said piece as they leave the building?

F x


----------



## caramac

Lol! Fraggles - you know that the media only prints sensational/controversial stories. How much fun would it be for the majority of the population to read a story about a donor conceived child who is perfectly happy and feels very much loved? YAWWWWNNNN!!!!


If the person in the article feels they weren't conceived out of love then it could be down to their relationship with their mother. Children with two parents can feel exactly the same way, but it doesn't make as great a newspaper story does it?   


Get yourself off to Cafe Tripoli for a hot chocolate to cheer yourself up!


----------



## blueytoo

I think unfortunately, we all have to be prepared for a reaction like this from our children. It's not exactly news that just as many donor conceived children are not happy/ok about it as there are donor conceived children who are fine with it. It's the same with adopted children. 

You can't blame the Daily Mail for how those two women in that article feel about the fact that they were conceived using donor sperm and those children had two parents too. It's their feelings about their conception and it's valid. We might not like hearing these things, but we have to be fully prepared to hear them and expect them even.

Don't get me wrong, I can't stand that newspaper and it's disgusting views on many things, it's racist, homophobic and always going on about how single mothers are to blame for all of society's problems but they actually published a positive IVF article this month about a lady on the Czech board whom has 7 bio-children and went on to have 3 more by donor eggs & her husbands sperm.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Cara just went and ranted on daily mail website so feel free to check in to see if 'Angela from Bedford' comment has been posted and bump it up (green arrow) as there will be plenty of people marking it down as I say what I think about how it would be nice to see some balanced journalism happening, and how about a story of a donor conceived child who is well balanced and had a good relationship with her parents.

The one good thing I took from it the child did say her relationship with her mum suffered because her mum wanted her to keep it like a guilty secret and she couldn't talk about it, so I think I need to be honest with everyone around me from day 1. It is not my first choice in how to conveive but will not be ashamed of how I did it or my child that I conceived in Brno on 26 June 2010.

Well Bluey, they can print some more positive articles instead of adding to the narrow mindedness of the readers - it is just good for chip paper. I'm hormonal and they should never mess with hormonal women.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Joe - congrats on being PUPO and best of luck for the 2WW    

Fraggles - great news re your embies, fingers crossed for positive PGD results and good luck for ET at the weekend    
And STOP READING THE DAILY MAIL (that's an order!) 

love to everyone else,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Eye Eye Captain Suity


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just a reminder for any singles interested there is a meet up on Saturday 31st July in central London if anyone is keen to come along. We are about to decide venue so any suggestions let me know.

Please see http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236575.msg3851611#msg3851611 and remember to bookmark for easy referencing.

Good luck.

F x


----------



## morrigan

I love one sided journalism !! If everything you go through for this journey is not love nit sure what is!! Not sure if you get dcn emails media requests but I'd avoid times weekend section as there doing a piece on sperm donors just in case that's not balanced either!

Your embies sound great!

Congrats on being pupo joe


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggles fantastic news on embryos!! As Suity says stop reading the Daily Mail!
L x


----------



## Fraggles

You single lot are feisty aren't you.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Fraggles - glad to hear all is going well - looking forward to you joining us on the 2ww board 

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan

Hows everyone doing?

Ive just had my HSG and my tubes are all clear  . Was a bit of an experience as the doctor couldn't get the catheter to seal on me so ended up on the table for nearly 25 minutes as he found ever more hideous looking impliments to shove up there whilst what seems like gallons of contrast dye poured out rather than in!!!! Still wasn't too painful- think my cervix with all the tx and tests etc.. now just goes oo hello what are you? nice to meet you!

I now have a plan after saying I wouldn't I'm going straight back out to Denmark for a last attempt at end of the week. I am now coming to accept that this will be the last attempt I can afford using open ID donor. If it doesn't work I will switch to reprofit and use there sperm. I will have to come to terms with using non id release donor. I don't have strong feelings either way on it but as I had chosen the ID release route Im upset that the descion now has to be based on economics but this will be my 5th IUI and finance is becoming a big issue. I know I can ship into reprofit but its expensive and IVF may well be on the cards very soon!

You never know I may either win the national lottery or the baby one before then


----------



## Fraggles

Good luck Morrigan.


When I had my hsg, I knew I need to fart so lay there desperately trying to hold it in which isn't easy when they are inserting instruments into you, when the consultant pointed to a big white bubble in my body and said that's wind.   


F x


----------



## caramac

morrigan - so pleased to hear that your tubes are clear!! And that's great news that you're headed back out there again this week. I can appreciate that it must be hard to give up on the open ID donor route after having made that choice in the beginning. It's funny cos I thought I would definitely want open ID right from the start, but as soon as I realised the cost implication it made the decision so much easier! I know that sounds a bit crap, but who knows how many times I might have to have treatment and how much it's going to cost, I don't want to have to run out of funds earlier than I need to!


Fraggles - you're so funny...if I go for my tube checks I'm now going to be paranoid about farting!!!


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan that's great news that your tubes are clear!! I really hope that this next IUI is the one for you and you won't need to worry about Reprofit and sperm. 

Fraggles        that's so funny!!!

Hope you are doing ok Caramac   

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Great news re your tubes Morrigan and good that you can go out and have another go very soon. I can totally sympathise with the open-ID/cost issue. I remarked to another FF'er recently that I wish I had a crystal ball and use the non-ID sperm on the duff goes and save the ID release stuff for the go that works


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles


----------



## blueytoo

Morrigan - great news about your tubes being clear.

Stepan was true to his word when he told me that I wouldn't have any wait for donor embryos and when I emailed him at the weekend to say I needed to bring my dates forward he offered me donor embryos which I accepted. They weren't completely what I wanted as the sperm donor has green eyes but as that was the only thing "wrong" (I didn't care about height, weight or blood group) I was more than happy to accept them. As it turned out the egg donor is my exact height but skinny   and the sperm donor is 6 foot and skinny too. DS's dad was 6 foot 1 and my brother is 6 ft 6, my dad 6 ft and my mum 5 ft 8, so I am the shortest in my family   DS is already 5 ft 1 or 2 at 12 so not much shorter than me   Seems I am destined to have tall children and remain the shortest in my family!

I also had to my tx to the end of August because I had my college place confirmed   as well, so that means it is happening a lot sooner than I thought! Originally planned for October, moved to September and now ET will be around 24/5 August.

I started the pill and vits & supps on Friday so I guess here I go again.


----------



## Fraggles

Hey Bluey Hi Five, that's fantastic news isn't it.


----------



## Bambiboo

Thats fab news Morrigan, was wondering how you got on.


----------



## morrigan

Wow bluey great news  

Fraggles - I'm loving the new name- well not the fact your going nuts but its amusing- apparently ive heard laughing is good for 2WW. Was it Northern Angel who changed her name and got BFP?

I'm going nuts pre tx my ovulation test has started to go positive early!! arghh and I discovered today that easyjet have no flights back into Britain from denmark until next monday- I have always being able to get flights at mega short notice so having a minor freak- Can't decide about timing- seriously thinking of booking flight over and then winging it and getting on standby at the airport home- Ive never booked a flight like that before- Any one any experience of booking like that- they are all hideously expensive any way- might be home via a few other european countries


----------



## cocochanel1

Bluey that is really fantastic news - wishing you all the best with this cycle it sounds very positive. Coco xxx


----------



## caramac

morrigan - there must be other airlines that will fly from Denmark to the UK other than Easyjet? Have you tried the flight checker at moneysaving expert? Here is the link: http://flightchecker.moneysavingexpert.com/ I think this only checks the budget airlines, but what about British Airways? Or SAS the swedish airline?

Bluey - congratulations on getting your ET planned for so soon - we'll all be keeping everything crossed for you!!!

/links


----------



## morrigan

Thanks caramac- but no longer a problem as I had my day 12 scan today and I have already ovulated !! All over for me this month already !


----------



## Fraggles

Morri how frustrating, I was worried about ovulating too early, a friend recommend 3 x 200mg of ibuprofen to encourage follies to grow I think Momito said and to prevent ovulation - for next time maybe? It worked with me.


F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

morrigan I am so sorry that it is all over for this month


----------



## bingbong

Oh morrigan I'm sorry to hear that   

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Oh no morrigan! When do you normally ovulate? Is day 12 unusually early for you? What a load of crap....so sorry you've missed this month.


----------



## Fraggles

Cara how are you doing? N and N


----------



## morrigan

Hi- thanks for the ibrufeon tip ill look into although might be a high dose without taking omeprazole as I do have a sensitive stomach lining!

They said I could of ovulated as early as day 10 !(normally 13!) and corpeus luteum was only 14x16 so im not sure if that would suggest that follicle was only 15mm when it popped- all very stange! Theyve suggested that I get scan at day 7 or 8 next time but I'm not sure how that helps because maybe we can't go on follicle size! its a mystery to me!

Hope you all doing ok - so many on 2WW at moment


----------



## caramac

Gosh it's all so confusing isn't it? I have not idea how they work it out and whether they're actually timing it right ever!

Hey N&N - I'm okay thanks, still nothing to report and just counting down the days...not too long to go now!


----------



## Fraggles

Morri, my clinics asks me to scan on day 6 or 7 as norm I think.


F x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Ladies

Well I'm off work this week trying to chill, well this afternoon, my 2 very large dogs got in to a big fight, I tried to split them up and got bitten lots in the process, couldn't split them up, was screaming the place down.
Eventually managed to get them off each other, I been to a&e for a dressing, tetnus(spelling), & antibiotics.
Very stressful!!!
So really will be a miracle if it's worked after all that!

Love to all
a very sore Joe
xx


----------



## bingbong

Blimey Joe that sounds very scary. Horrible to have them fighting let alone get bitten in the process. What kind of dogs are they? I hope that your wounds heal quickly and that your embies weren't effected by the drama   

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo I hope that your wounds heal, are they both your dogs that were fighting? or were there others as well?  Slightly anxiety provoking if you are pregnant and have a baby around them!!! I hope that you are feeling ok and remain positive

L x


----------



## morrigan

Oh Joe how horrible- I'm sure you little bubs would be none the wiser about the experience but it's not what you need in order to relax.

What's the plan with dogs have they done it before? Do you know a good behaviourist for them?

I hope you have managed to have a bit of relax time now.


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks Ladies

Well one of the dogs was mine before I got together with ex, she getting on but so soft.
The other we got together,she's a Rhodiesian Ridgeback.
My older dog can be a bit growly at the RR as she's getting on a bit, and then the RR gets upset and they start on each other.
The RR will be going with my ex (we're still sorting houses out)So they will be split up in a month or so.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good job tey are parting if you have a LO on the way.

L x


----------



## weesa

Hi Girls, 

I am new here. 

I am looking for info/advice on donor embryos - did you stay in UK? where did you go? 
How did you reach the decision? how do you feel now?

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Weesa - have replied on the egg donor thread. Check out also the single women CONSIDERING donor eggs thread started by GIAToo because there's loads of really interesting discussion there about how each of us came to, or is in the process of coming to the DE decision

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

weesa welcome to the thread, I have DE's abroad at IVI in Spain and in London, UK easier, cheaper  but a longer wait.  I was recommended to move to DE as I was a poor responder, plus I have a womb lining problem and was told that maybe a younger more robust DE would implant rather than my old things!
I went abraod for the quicker time, the anonymous aspect and non ID release wasn't an issue for me to be honest, as I have a known donor for sperm (friend).  I have womb lining problems and so in fact I was back and forth 4 times after a scan and then sent home, so in fact from a practical aspect I had to do DE's in the UK. I waited about 8 months from joining a waiting list to cycling.

Good Luck

L x


----------



## Fertilitychallenged

I'm Swedish so whatever I do it will be abroad as single women aren't allowed treatment here.

I'm now on the waiting-list for embryo adoption (the usage of donor embryos from couples who has frosties left from IVF) in Poland. The reason for my choice is financial and the fact that it was EA made it much easier for me to take this step ethically. I'd probably been able to proceed with "normal" DE IVF but it would take a bit more thinking. But financially it's taken a big bite out of my economy to pay for 4 IVF's and 11 IUI's so this is a cheaper way of getting treatment with double donor as well...


----------



## sweet1

Ladies please help.

I am due to go out to Reprofit again on Tuesday the organisation of which is a bit stressful as it usually is, anyway flights, hotel now all booked and I have e mailed Stepan to ask what time I should trigger and also I might not arrive to clinic till 4pm - is this too late.

His reply - clinic will be closed at that time. Argh! (luckily plane doesnt leave till next afternoon so could always come back but again worried about ov'ing early)

Anyone any ideas of opening times and when i should trigger? I have I'm afraid not managed to get a scan done since day 7 as nearest scan place I can find is 50 miles away so I am going to have to estimate from size of follies then (I think biggest was 9mm) 

Sorry to have to ask such straightforward questions but I am not having much luck getting answers from the clinic. I'm worried I am going to go and they be closed or something and then I'll have to come back the next day and will have gone for nothing.

SA x (Ps have copied this to Reprofit thread. Thanks in advance for replies, if not about trigger I understand as it's a bit of a shot in the dark, but about opening/closing times would be handy). x


----------



## caramac

SA - can you explain exactly where you are in your cycle and what you have done so far. Also when are you flying to and home from Brno? It's hard to help without knowing all this. Also what were the results of your Day 7 scan?


----------



## sweet1

of course caramac, thanks so much

I am currently on day 10 and will be flying out day 12 (Tues) and back afternoon of day 13 (weds)

Stepan wanted me to get another san before I went as the last one I had was day 7, but with work and not managing to find anywhere locally that does it it's proved impossible. So i asked him what date he esimated IUI to be and he said based on day 7 results day 13 or 14. I personally thik day 14 will be too late.

My day 7 results were - 4 folies on each side - biggest two on right 9.6mm and 8.8mm and biggest two on left 8.1 mm and 6.5mm.

If they grow roughly 2mm a day (and when I had day 12 scan last time they were at about 20mm) then I suppose I should trigger day 12? And have IUI day 13 in morning? Was hoping to have it day 12 actually but as I wrote above, I'll get there too late I think.

Oh and I have now found Reprofit's opening times on their website   what an idiot...I didnt see that before....  

Hope all other abroadies are ok, thanks so much for yr help. xx


----------



## caramac

The problem is that day 7 is just soooo early for a scan if you're not able to have another one before IUI. Is there anyway you could fly out to Brno tomorrow instead of Tuesday? Then you could go for a scan first thing on Tuesday morning and you might be told to trigger that morning and come back for IUI first thing on Wednesday?

It just seems a bit hit and miss if you're going to guess yourself when to trigger. Basically as it stands at the moment unless IUI is going to be Wednesday you're stuffed! Sorry don't mean to sound harsh, but you've not given yourself a big window of opportunity there. Would it not be worth going out a day earlier, especially if you think from last month's results IUI should be on day 12?


----------



## caramac

To add...if you can't fly out tomorrow then your best bet would probably be to trigger Tuesday morning and have IUI Wednesday morning. As Wednesday is really the only day they'll be able to perform it if they're shut when you arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## Fraggles

SweetSA Caramac talks from experience as she had the pleasure of my company for a day longer than she thought! But then I like to think I was her good luck charm and that I was responsible for her BFP not Stepan.


----------



## morrigan

dam fraggles if I'd of know id of spent longer than 7 hours with you yesterday- you do realise you now have to take caramac with you next time just to be your good luck charm!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Caramac you up for a mid week two nighter in Brno - I need someone to be co-dependent with.


----------



## morrigan

I want to be a reprofit girlie too now! well especially since my BFN pee stick revealed my credit card balance on it too - dam! Obviously I need to actually get to af to confirm bfn and then trying to decide wether to have 1 or 2 month break- I will most likely be emailing Stefan in the next few weeks- I have all the instruction how to do this PMs stored !


----------



## sweet1

*sigh* yes you are right and I am cutting it fine. 

Thanks for your help ladies. If I get a BFN I am going to book at least a week off next time and just go over there for the duration i think. I can't handle all these timing issues.

SA x


----------



## caramac

SweetSA - just pull a sickie tomorrow and get yourself to Brno!!!

Fraggles - no offense but I hope I never have to go back to Brno again


----------



## Fraggles

Cara sorry to tell you but you will be going back for sibling.    


Sweet SA I think sickie is essential. Do you want me to phone in for you?


F x


----------



## morrigan

Sweet Sa - are you Opk testing as well - I think your safe to delay trigger if you've not surged.


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Fraggles (or should I call you DSOTUAF?) and caramac.

I've just spoken to my mum as my head is spinning with it all. Sorry but I'm not going to pull a sickie, although I did think about it - I would just feel too guilty and not even sure it would be worth it anyway.

Yes I know this sounds daft and whats one sickie in the whole scheme of things but I am just pretty stressed and would rather stick with what I have booked and try and get to reprofit before they close on Tuesday for a scan. I should make it if the bus arrives on time. I think I'll be doing my trigger in the loos at gatwick airport  

I will try and do things better next time, but then I said that last time *sigh*

edit - thanks Morrigan too. No I'm not doing OPK this time but i do have a few of those ones that come in bulk lying around so t might be an idea. Before I took Clomid I used to surge day 17. Since being on Clomid my follies have been at 20+mm on day 12 and 3 week cycle. I don't know what's going on but will give it a break after this cycle for a while methinks and lay off the Clomid.


----------



## morrigan

Good luck with it all - I hope you have break because you got a bfp- I always wish I was at a uk clinic at the point your at but it wears off one you've got to iui point.


----------



## caramac

SA - try not to stress too much over it as nothing you do now will change things! Here's a suggestion though...it'll be a bit more expensive but why not get a taxi from the airport straight to the clinic? Then you won't be wasting time waiting for the bus and it'll surely be much quicker than with all the stops on the bus? If you just have carry-on luggage you could be off the plane and out of the airport pretty fast. If Reprofit close at 4pm and you think you could make it there by then, it might be worth asking Stepan if he could just have someone hang on to do you a quick scan at 4pm. They don't take all that long after all!


Good luck for your trip xx


----------



## breweryb

Hi There 
I have just started reading through the website and contacting clinics around europe - I have stated that I am single and looking for IVF and most of them have said they will not treat me as a single women. Most recently i emailed repromeda and they said '

According to the law the IVF treatment can be done only to a couple - man and woman, no matter if they are married or not. Both of them must undersing the written application for the IVF'

So I am wondering how the reprofit clinc also in Cz is ok for singles - or should not disclose that I am single -- any help here would be greatly appreciated


----------



## suitcase of dreams

breweryb - hello and welcome 

Yes, that's right, many clinics will not treat single women. However, others do turn a blind eye. You need to contact Dr Stepan Machac at Reprofit direct ([email protected]) and when you do so it is best to simply state that you are looking for IUI/IVF (as appropriate) treatment with donor sperm and volunteer no further information about your marital status. 
There will be forms to fill in and sign when you have your treatment, but you simply leave the partner/husband parts blank

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## MadickensMommy

Hi ladies  (still pretty new here, so most of you probably dont know me)

I am in Heraklion, Crete, and just finished my first IUI today. Been here alone for 17 days, going home tomorrow, and it has been hard !
They gave me Puregon, 50 units a day, a Pregnyl shot 2 nights before insemination, and after the ins. today, they gave me a prescription for Vasclor, which is a vaginal cream with progesterone. Anyone have experience with progesterone cream ?

I had a scan on day 9, and I had 2 eggs, 1 on each side. One of them, were 17-18 milimeters, and the other 11 milimeters. The endo size was 8 milimeters.. I had the insemination today, on day 12.. Since, this is my first IUI, I really have nothing to compare with, can any of you, with more experience tell me, if these conditions are good ? I've been told, that it is best, if the eggs are about the same size, so I am worried because my two eggs are so far from being the same size, does that mean something ?

The doctor also confirmed that I have polycystic ovaries, which did not come as a surprise to me, even though doctors in Denmark say that I do not have it..

The nurse in the clinic who gave me the prescription for Vasclor, said to start taking it tomorrow morning.. I know, she knows more about it than I do, but something is telling me that I should start it tonight ? Any suggestions ?

Crossing my short & fat fingers for all of you !
Suitcase - Just saw, you got a BFP ! Congratulations, that's so great  I hope it will go perfectly for you !

Blessings


----------



## some1

Natasja - I just recently got a bfp after IUI with follicle sizes of 16.7mm, 9.9mm and 7.7mm on day 9 with insemination on day 11, so your sizes sound good!  Wishing you loads of luck     

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

I don't know a huge amount about this but I'm pretty sure that with IUI you're only supposed to get one dominant follicle...so it would always be the case that one is bigger than the others (and therefore that if you have two they wouldn't both be the same size). The size of your follicles and lining sound good though!


----------



## Fraggles

Cara - how are you doing honey? Any sign of bump yet?

SweetSA how are you doing?

Fx


----------



## morrigan

I wouldn't take progesterone earlier than suggested as it effects ovulation you need it to be well away from iui - you won't really need it for a few days ad your bodies own progesterone will still be high.

Follies sound good you normally end up with leading follie. Timing sounds great - fingers crossed for your bfp.

I've no experience of cream I've used crinone which is liquid in an applicator and cyclogest that's a pessarie- all I would say is all those options are messy can't see cream being any different- I would bulk buy panty liners if that's not tmi lol!


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles you've changed your name again! I am fine, still not very hopeful, I always imagined I'd 'feel' different or sicky or something before my BFP, although AF not here yet which is a bonus (though I am taking Utrogestan. Not sure if it's really worth it?)
I'm finding this 2ww much harder than the first.
How is everyone else?


----------



## Fraggles

sweetSA Have everything crossed for you.

Young Caramac wasn't hopeful either and look what state she is now in   

F x


----------



## caramac

Hey Fraggles I can't keep up with all your name changes...although loving the avatar!!

I am okay...no bump really yet (other than a bit of a tummy from all the water I'm drinking) however I am now wearing some maternity jeans that my SIL gave me that fit comfortably (although they keep falling down as I have no bump to hold them up!). But they are just so darn comfy compared to my regular jeans that I'm going to keep wearing them!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

When people have gone to the birth company how much did you pay for scans and for what scans did you have each time please?

I have been charged £120 each time and have seen others charged £50.

F x


----------



## morrigan

I got charged £180 for the first one for a full gynae scan as they insisted on that as new patient. I then get charged £50.oo for follicle scan but I always ask for a sonographer scan as I think that was what was cheaper rather than doctor doing it although the lady whos done mine name seems to be DR not sure if shes got a pHD though?. They've always charged me 50.00 since then and I get follicle measurements and lining measurements.


----------



## Fraggles

I asked for a follicle and lining scan and get charged £120 both times is that right? The last time a guy did and then the woman had to take over because he couldn't flipping find them - he hurt - I think he thought he was digging for gold because I was actually wincing with the discomfort of where he kept prodding the flipping thing.


----------



## morrigan

Sounds like they charged doctor rate which you didn't need especially as they made a meal of it poor you! Have a look on website at charges - I can't remember but um sure there's two rates - I always impress I only need sonographer when I book. Shall I email one of reports to you so you can compare ?


----------



## morrigan

Did he find any gold ?


----------



## Fraggles

That would be good thanks, I asked for sonographer both times.


----------



## bingbong

I paid £50 to see the sonographer after the initial scan that cost more (£120). Strange that you have been asking for the sonographer though   

And get back to studying   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing did you just ask for follie scan or lining too?

F x


----------



## bingbong

First time I asked for both and it was £50 and the second time I only asked for follies and it was still £50, the doctor did that one but in the sonographers room.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Interesting.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I know it can't be helped as I have the small matter of a diss to write, but I am feeling like my next round of tx is an age away   

Ah well hopefully Oct will come quickly.

How are all the mama's to be on here.

And all those mama's to be on their 2WW - is sanity prevailing or have you slipped into the insanity spiral which starts when you head in to your second week.

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Think my scans were £75 in Glasgow - that was for lining...

x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose and other going abroad -I have just seen that that the BAA strike is off- we have enough to cope with with TTC with linings/follies hanging in the balance without the airlines jinxing us as well!


----------



## morrigan

phewJJ- i was getting ash cloud flash backs!


----------



## blueytoo

♥JJ1♥ said:


> rose and other going abroad -I have just seen that that the BAA strike is off- we have enough to cope with with TTC with linings/follies hanging in the balance without the airlines jinxing us as well!


That is the best news I've had for ages!! I forgot to check the news last night before I went to bed, so that is a weight off my mind!!!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi ladies -sorry for just jumping in like this, but has anyone had an hysteroscopy at Reprofit?  What was your experience?  I need one done and next week is best time (won't go into details but GP and other medical professionals have held me up for 5 weeks so far and feeling impatient now!!!).

Thanks

Oh and great news about the BAA strikes!!   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

gia2 if you go to the Czech board on here there will be heaps of people who have so it's probably worth asking there. I read about someone who had had one there the other day and she was happy, think it was about 300 euros. 

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks BB


----------



## Betty-Boo

GIAtoo - can't remember exact price but it was an easy enough trip - altho all 4 of us were kept waiting for some time due to the number of ladies having ec those days... All the best x x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks so much ladies.   I have been getting myself in a right ol' pickle and had already booked a consultation with someone privately - if I cancelled that I would still need to pay and the consultation fee is almost as much as 250e! Anyway, since I posted that consultant has called me, was really lovely and I feel less panicky (about him and/or the costs).  He said as I was paying myself they have special rates and it wouldn't be much more than the £1633 they had quoted on their website.  My healthcare plan (it's a mutual society, not an insurance company) have agreed to pay £1500 towards the cost, so I won't have too much to pay on top of that (prob about £300 inc his consultation fee).  

I am sort of an "abroadie single" as I went to Athens (Serum) last month and I am now on the waiting list for DE at Reprofit, treatment date 4th May 2011! Eek!  Going to try one more time with OE first though.  I feel a bit odd going to all these different places for my treatment (have also been to the Birth Company where I paid £100 for a scan - the doomed one which showed no heartbeat   ), but I guess it's all part of the fertility journey as I know I'm not the only one who has "been around" as it were   .

The other good news is that I can start the pill when AF arrives (due tomorrow) in preparation for my next IVF cycle - woo hoo!

Ooh - sorry for the rambling me post, but I want to get back into the fold on the threads as I've felt quite lonely and unable to "chat", but I think I had a breakthrough a couple of weeks ago, meeting my grief over the loss of my baby head-on and I now feel ready to move forward and try again.  So I hope you didn't mind me posting on here.

thanks again    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - you feel free to post wherever you want to   
Good to hear you are feeling more positive again and ready to move forwards, best of luck with your next attempt
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Really pleased to see you post gia - sounds like you've been amazing through all of this- hope you get procedure sorted soon- using different clinics just makes you more of an expert- I reckon some of us could make consultant !!! 

Sorry to hear you've had such a run around with it all at the time you least need it- good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## sweet1

Just a quick question - AF arrived today and I am toying with the idea of going to Reprofit again this month - still really not sure I will be able to do it cos of timing issues and might be best as caramac says, to wait till I can go over for about a week - anyway that's beside the point. I just wondered, on their website their opening hours are listed as Monday - Friday. Can you lovely ladies tell me, are they open on a weekend?


----------



## bingbong

yes they are. Only the mornings I think.

bingbong x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Sweet SA - have you tried Copenhagen fertility clinic for IUI?...check out the Denmark forum link. Or take a look at my diary link below.... Just a thought....good luck!


----------



## blueytoo

SweetSA - yes as bingbong says they are open on both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## sweet1

Thanks ladies. No I haven't tried the Copehagen fertility clinic Pricklyhedgehog but I'll have a look at their website.

In your experience, ladies, do you think there's some truth in the fact that you get a better success rate doing back-to-back IUI's?

I would ideally still like to try again next month but think I would find it less stressful to wait till I have a whole week off and can get the timing perfect, and I might then not be able to do it for a few months, depending on when I can book holiday. I feel like I've been waiting long enough, and I wish I had the kind of job where I could just take a day off at a moment's notice, but I don't. I only think it's worth going this time if I'm more 'likely' to get a BFP having been out the previous month, but again the timings might be tight. Do you think I might be better off waiting a while till I can get my timings perfect?


----------



## blueytoo

AFAIK there is no evidence to show that back to back cycles themselves are responsible for a better chance of success. What is actually true is that the more cycles of IVF or IUI you do, the better your chance of success is. Cycles 3-6 have higher rates of success than cycles 1-3.

I don't think there is any point in doing an IUI if the timing is likely to be less than perfect because it has such a low chance of success but then after 8 years of tx, a few months wait is nothing to me any more.


----------



## bingbong

SSA I found that I responded better to the clomid with each cycle, with better sized follies each month. If anything I over responded the last time, hence twins . Having said that if the timings are out then it wouldn't matter how you responded to the clomid.

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

Hi SweetSA, this is what I would do if I were you and holiday was possible: if yesterday was day 1, you could get a scan in the UK on day 10 (Monday 30th) and fly out to Brno on Tuesday 31st (might need to go via Prague/Bratislava) then stay out there and fly home on Friday 3rd which would be day 14. Based on the results of your day 10 scan you might get to have IUI on the Wednesday (day 12) or you might need to go in that morning for a second scan to see how you're progressing. But you'll be out there for the usual keys days of 12-14. So you would need to take four days holiday. Or if you could take five you could fly out on the Sunday and have your day 10 scan done over there - but that's not really as important as being there for critical IUI timing. If you couldn't be out there for days 12-14 (not arriving on day 12 though as you'll miss most of that day) then I wouldn't bother going this month to be honest.


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Caramac, I think I am going to wait, unless I can persuade my boss to give me 3 extra days off. Otherwise I am going to book a week in November (the month I turn 36 *sigh*) which seems ages away but if I can just get the whole week off and use Norethisterone to get AF timing right will be a lot less stressful to wait till then. Thank you for your advice ladies.

Hope everyone else is ok, it's still quiet here, how is everyone doing?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I just wanted to wish you loads of luck in SA for your FET!! I really hope that you come back with your precious cargo
L x


----------



## Rose39

Thank you JJ1!   Scan went well today - 9.5mm lining and triple layer, so started the gestone and transfer is Tuesday lunchtime. Just have to get through Lit tomorrow, which I'm not looking forward to as it stings so much   . 

How are you doing JJ hunny? Hope you are ok and that you have a nice bank holiday weekend planned! 

Good luck to the other abroadies about to cycle - think it's Midnight Action next?   

Rose xx


----------



## midnightaction

Congrats on a good lining Rose, and good luck for the LIT tomorrow   

Yep it is me up next, transfer at 12pm on Monday, can't believe it is finally happening, followed shortly behind by you on Tuesday, I think this will be the second time we have been on the 2ww at exactly the same time, lets hope this is the lucky one for both of us   

Big hugs to everyone else

Sarah xx


----------



## morrigan

Lots of Luck Rose and midnight action- Looking forward to hearing about double BFPs


----------



## Sima

Oohhh it's getting very exciting on here.  Good luck to cycle buddies Rose and Sarah      .


----------



## caramac

Good luck for your transfers next week Rose and Midnight Action!!!


----------



## blueytoo

*Rose *- glad to hear your lining was ok and I hope that the LIT is over with fast! 

*Sarah* - I'm making sure the carrot cake on Saturday has magic-BFP-ingredients in it for you  

Is anyone else cycling soon?

AFM, I forgot to post on this thread and only posted on the donor eggs thread, but I had ET of two hatching DE blasts on Tuesday. Beta HcG booked for Tuesday, so an easier one week wait this time on the advice of Dr Sher who I emailed the other day. Luckily my GP will do my betas but I will have to wait until Wednesday to get results.


----------



## Felix42

Lots of  for you Rose and Midnight Action!  Keeping everything crossed for you both.  Blueytoo, fingers crossed for your bloods on Tuesday!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MIA- Best of Luck for Monday!!  so pleased you got your lining sorted how is it doing now? what doses of viagara and patches did they give you?


L x


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks to everyone for their well wishes 

*bluey- *Looking forward to seeing you and DS tomorrow.........but looking forward to seeing the carrot cake more !! 

*JJ1*- I was doing 2 x 100iu Estraderm patches, and changing them every second day instead of the recommended 3rd day, 4mg of Progynova vaginally and 50mg of Viagra(Pills not suppositories !) and it seemed to do the trick..........didn't like the way the Viagra made me feel though, it was not nice, I could literally feel the blood pumping around my body 

*Rose- *Good luck today 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MIA glad it did the trick did you take the viagra orally, I have had one clinic make me put the pills in vaginally was that 4 mgs once a day and 50 mgs of viagra in a day or dose?? and if so how often did you take them-- I am interested in womb lining and regimes due to my Ashermans

L x


----------



## midnightaction

*JJ1-* I took the Viagra orally and I took 2 x 25mg pills per day, one first thing in the morning and one last thing at night. I found that they made my blood pressure very high so that why i took them so late and so early, so that I could lie down straight away afterwards. The progynova was one dose of 4mg (2 x 2mg pills) taken once a day just before I went to bed.

Hope that helps 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes I found having viagra orally had nasty side effects feeling hot, eyes bloodshot and burning, heart racing! I couldn't imagine wanting to get frisky and    after one!! I also used to take pentoxifillia which has similar side effects when cycling in Spain.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just popping on to wish Rose a safe flight to SA - hope the LIT wasn't too awful this week

And best of luck to Midnight for transfer too

Am just really    that this is your time....shall be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks

Sending lots of            

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

I'm feeling postive vibes for those of you having transfers and betas next week.  

afm- I'm off again - start clomid for the first time on monday- Have just booked flight to brno for 5th september- new country - how exciting- haven't booked flight home yet will probably come via bratislava on 8th.

I'm thinking 7 is my lucky number so counting the canx cycle this is 7, if its a BFN the next one would be 7th IUi so still lucky- win win!!


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan

Good luck, it really is a singe.

Where are you staying. I take it you have the fantastic directions to the clinic?

I read a lovely story at the hairdressers yesterday about the former GMTV weather girl Sally Meen having had two healthy babies in her 40's her last at 45. She had some miscarriages as she had some killer cells but I thought that gives me hope with my knackered old eggs.

F x


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles opted for the grand as there so many directions etc from there- great story - your eggs are going to do there thang I'm sure.


----------



## morrigan

Me again- Has anyone any thoughts on travel insurance when going abroad for treatment. I found a link on czech board for a specialist insurance but it won't cover you for anything to do with treatment anyway which I guess is not so important when only having IUI. I can't find and exclusion in my travel insurance which is yearly policy that comes with my bank account other than you are not covered for anything to do with treatment you plan to have abroad so don't think I'd gain anything from having a specialist one. I suppose it may be more relevant if your having IVF and have a risk of OHSS. 

I realise I should of thought of this perhaps earlier than my 6th trip but i guess when your not taking drugs its even less relevant?


----------



## caramac

Hi morrigan - I didn't think or bother about getting any specialist travel insurance. I had an annual policy that I took out in Jan for a skiing trip and just figured that would cover me for most things. When I had to buy new flights home/extra accommodation on my last trip I didn't use the insurance as I couldn't see that they would cover me for that because of treatment delays...but normal travel disruptions (ash cloud/strike/cancellations/delays/etc) would have been covered I'm sure.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Morrigan I was same as Caramac, just used my usual travel insurance.

F x


----------



## Rose39

Good luck today Sarah!      Hope everything goes well.

Hello from Cape Town! Thanks for all the kind wishes. Trip was very smooth and I've just had breakfast overlooking the sea. My arms look like pincushions from the Lit (I think I must have had about 15 injections into each arm this time and the scars are lumpy and itchy, which is actually a good sign) and bruises from where the blood was collected, my stomach is purple from the clexane and I have a tender bum from the Gestone    but other than that am fine and in very good spirits now I'm actually here!

There was a funny coincidence on the flight as there was only one film (central screens rather than seat-back) and the scheduled film (Alice in Wonderland) wasn't on board, so the replacement film was The Back Up Plan! I hadn't seen it before, but it did make me giggle quietly to myself! What are the chances of me bumping into the man of my dreams on the way back from the clinic?    It kept me distracted during the 12 hour flight anyway!

In terms of travel insurance, I don't know if there is any insurance that would cover you for IVF, and I would imagine it would be incredibly expensive if such a policy existed. 

Must go to do my lovely Gestone injection   .

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose so pleased that you have arrived safely- despite bring bruised and tender! No bikini days for you then!(not sure what season you are in there but I would have thought warmish ), I remmeber getting excited going Spain for my last DE, I remember distinctly saying to my donor's partner I wish we were coming with car seats to collect the baby/ies.

How many snowbabies are you having put back?  Thinking of you and wishing you luck.


Sarah wishing you luck hun

L x
L x


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 - it's the end of winter here so no bikinis (it's bright but you need a jumper and it gets chilly at night). Am having 2 blasts put back if they thaw ok - I have 3 blast frosties and asked whether I could have all 3 put back but the clinic's success rate is only 10% lower for FET than with fresh embies (they use vitrification and the success rate is around 50%) so they wouldn't let me. 

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

Just popping on to wish Sarah and Rose lots and lots of luck       


Hello everyone else on here...sorry lost track of whose where, hope you are all good.
xxx


----------



## bingbong

Rose pleased to hear that you arrived ok, really wish you all the best for this cycle            

Midnight I hope that things went well in Brno     

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

Just a quicky from me as I am just about to get on the bus to the airport !!

Have just had transfer, I have 2 x Expanding Blast on board, they had gone from a Grade 1 to a Grade 2 due to the freezing and thawing process, which is a bit gutting, but hey I guess we shall see   

I was offered 3 blasts but I turned it down, I am scared to death of having twins , so the thought of triplets fills me with dread. I have a very small family and only 1 or 2 friends, multiple births would be a real problem for me   

Best of luck Rose, am thinking of you hun, and hoping that you get your lovely snow babies back with you tomorrow........will be looking out for your news   

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congrats Sarah on being PUPO
My blasts had also gone from grade 1 to grade 2 when I had the FET and it didn't seem to do me any harm!

Safe trip home and all the very best for the 2WW, will be thinking of you 

     
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

*Rose *- so pleased you have arrived safely in Cape Town. So sorry to hear that you are in pain from the LIT. Hoping everything goes well for ET tomorrow and that you have a nice little break there. When do you come home?   

*Sarah* - see you in a few hours  Pizza and cake will be waiting for you. Still think you should have had 3 put back! I know it's disappointing that they were grade 2, but I think the fact they went from blast to expanding in just an hour or less is fabulous!


----------



## morrigan

Congrats on being pupu Sarah - all sounds good.

Rose- good luck- battering your body is getting sounds horrible it will be worth it.


----------



## midnightaction

*suity- *Thanks for the positive feedback about embies going from Grade 1-2, they did say it was quite common, but it still doesn't stop me worrying , but seeing as you have has such a positive outcome I shall try and remain positive too.

I have to say how much simpler DE FET it to OEIVF, it hardly feels like I am having treatment at all, and I am not stressed, or worried like I have been in previous cycles. Plus I love this being able to fly in and out of Brno in less than 24 hours. I can only hope all of this is a good sign and will help those embies grow  
*
morrigan*- Thanks for the well wishes 

*bluey- *I hope it is a small pizza and a slither of cake, because I just devouvered the entire contents of Cafe Onyx (I managed to eat all 5 pancakes this time so the chef did not need to come out to abuse me !!  )...........although no doubt by the time I get your I will be hungry again 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sima

Fab to see so much activity on this board today. It's great.

*Rose *- your hotel sounds idilyic. What I would give to be by the ocean right now. I think the film on the flight was a good omen. So I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a successful egg transfer tomorrow.

*Sarah* - congratulations on being PUPO. Sounds like you have some good embies on board. That cafe where you had the pancakes sounds fab. I've never been to Brno but I fancy going now even if it is just for the cake and yummy hot chocolate. Good luck on the 2WW and enjoy that pizza later today.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah Wishing you a safe flight home with your precious cargo on baord, and of course a positive result in a few weeks!!

L x


----------



## wishingforanangel

Stupid question as I guess I should know this but what is the difference between a grade 1 and grade 2 embie blacyst(sorry bad speller).

hoping the best for everyone that is going through pupo and hoping no body minds best wishes as i've been out of step with what everyone is doing....


----------



## Rose39

Wishing - there's a website link somewhere.. will look it up for you. Blast grading is similar to 3 day embie grading... fragmentation etc. 

Thank you for all the kind messages and texts over the past 24 hours. ET is at 12.30 UK time today, so hoping my embies are thawing nicely! Trying to think calm thoughts....

Back later with hopefully good news....

Rose xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Morrigan

I think you asked the question about health insurance for medical treatment abroad. I never took out any special medical insurance when I had my treatment abroad but I have just seen this company advertise on the tv. *allcleartravel.co.uk * 
http://www.allcleartravel.co.uk/cgi-bin/lansaweb?procfun+msdweb01+msdw009+alc It might be worth giving them call if you are looking for cover.

/links


----------



## some1

Good luck Rose!!     

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose I really hope that your ET went well and that you are resting up and they are snuggling in for the long haul.  Thinking of you , what did you tell your colleagues I remember you were wondering what to say to them as to why you would be going back to SA so soon.

Take care hun

Sarah - I hope that you are rlaxing after your trip back from Bruno

Blueytoo- I really hope that you things are ok for you.
L x


----------



## wishingforanangel

Thanks rose but no hurry with your transfer today. course it might be tomorrow for you already since you are in the uk.


----------



## Rose39

Wishing - here is the weblink I was talking about: http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

I'm not currently in the UK - am in Cape Town having my treatment, but it's only one hour ahead of the UK time-wise.

Thank you for all the good wishes; have posted on the 2WW thread, but am now finally PUPO with 2 good blasts on board. I got to see photos of the blasts before transfer and the consultant explained that they looked to be good quality and that they were rehydrating nicely after the thaw. The third embie didn't thaw so well so it's likely it won't be re-frozen, but hopefully I won't need it!  

JJ1 - I ended up telling the people I work closely with about my tx as it was just too difficult to lie about why I was going back to SA twice in 5 months. They were 100% supportive and several colleagues sent me good luck texts on the day I travelled, which was really kind.

I'm probably going to lie low for a bit now.... have been through the 2WW so many times before that I'm trying to keep hopeful, but don't want to set myself up for a big fall if I allow myself to get my hopes up too much (like I did last time when the chance of success was around 70% and I was in the 30% that failed). My consultant said that virtually all the ladies he treats get their bfp within a few cycles, so that's what I'm focusing on, and see this as a process that I have to go through. Time will tell!  

Sima - fab news that there is a company that now does travel insurance for IVF.... there's definitely a gap in the market.

Rose xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Am shellshocked.
My dad disappeared last night and had gone to put the bins out. I didn't know and my mum was busy. She then shouted is dad upstairs and I said no, she said he is taking a long time. When we went out he had fallen and hit his head. Our next door neighbour's brick wall and fence had fallen down years ago, we had paid to have it done once, and it had broken again in fierce winds and they never fixed it. I think in the dark dad tripped on part of the broken wall and died when he hit his head plus he had probably been out in the cold for about 30 mins before we realised he hadn't come back in. Didn't sleep last night as knew if I fell asleep I would wake up and he wouldn't be here. I moved in with mum and dad last year as couldn't afford to do masters degree and pay rent.

F x


----------



## caramac

Fraggles text sent. I am so sorry for you. What an awful experience.


----------



## GIAToo

OMG Fraggles - I am so so sorry!       Please let me know if there is anything I can do     

Sarah and Rose - good luck to you both!     

Blueytoo - good luck with your test today!       

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - all the very best for the 2WW. Totally understand the need/desire to lie low, but will be thinking of you and hoping for a good strong positive in 10-12 days time


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fraggles - have PM'd you

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose      x x 

Fraggles - am at a loss as what to say honey.  Thinking of you all


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles - so sorry to hear your news - what an awful shock I'm not surprised you can't sleep you might need doctor to give you something in coming days x will be thinking of you and your mumxxx
if you need anything practical please ask xxx


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - I'm so sorry to hear your news, how terrible and such a shock. Thinking of you and your mum at this sad time.      

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

Fraggles     , what a total shock. So so sorry. Sending you and your mum lots of love. xxxxxxx


----------



## Sima

Fraggles - I am so sorry for your loss.  What an awful shock for both you and your mum.


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles        I'm so very sorry   

bingbong x


----------



## wishingforanangel

Thanks Rose.

Fraggles


----------



## Bambiboo

Fraggles

I am so sorry to hear about your Dad, what a terrible shock.

Love to you and your family x x


----------



## midnightaction

*Fraggles- *No words will ever be enough to even begin to convey how very sorry I am. It has been 6 months since my sister suddenly died and to this day it still doesn't feel real and I still expect her to walk back into my life.

I am thinking of you at this very difficult time, I wish I could say or do more than that, but I know nothing really helps much at these times



Sarah xx


----------



## kizzi79

Fraggles        I am so so very sorry. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. Take care and if you need to chat we are all here for you - thinking of you and your family 
Love Krissi x


----------



## some1

Fraggles - so very sorry to read the terrible news about your Dad.  You and your Mum must be so shocked.  Thinking of you 

Some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, no words will suffice.      Thinking of you and your family at such a painfully sad time.     


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles I have sent you a pm, but I am thinking of you and your mum at this very sad time 
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fraggles, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad   . Thinking of you and your mom at this sad time        

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles - such shocking news. I had to read twice to make sure I'd read right     . I just can't imagine such an awful shock. All my love


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles I can't imagine the shock you must be going through, no words can suffice, but you are in my thoughts


----------



## blueytoo

Fraggles, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I am thinking of you and your mum


----------



## Maya7

Fraggles, such a devastating shock for you and your mum - am so so sorry.  Words just fail me.

 
Maya


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks for your words, at the moment, I actually feel I am disassociated from it all and like you all it is all happening to someone else not me.

F x


----------



## Bambiboo

Take really good care of yourself Fraggles            xxxx


----------



## ambergem

So terribly sorry to hear your news about your dad Fraggles. I'm thinking of you     

Xx


----------



## Bethany915

Fraggles, what a terrible, terrible thing to happen    

Don't know what else to say  

B xx


----------



## morrigan

fraggles-  

Sima- hope your doing ok- thanks for the link- ve decided i should be ok on my travel insurance at least for iui.

Sarah/Rose - hope your doing ok and the next week speeds by.

Bluey-Hope your ok and its settled and monday hurrys up.

Hope everyone else is ok.

afm just had scan on day 8 and i have 5 follicles ! 15.5 12.5 .12.4 11.0 and a 10.9 and lining is 7.8mm. I'm pleased ive responded to clomid but I'm really hoping some of those stop growing as I will be in a right dilemma what to do if there are more than 2-3 follicles i don't want to be next quintuplet mum - or triplet as reprofits just had that with diui. Pleased lining looks good and clomid hasn't effected it. ive emailed Stephan and asked for scan at clinic on monday as I'm flying out tommorrow.

Quick questions- well 2 - has anyone had trouble taking cooler bag with drugs and needles through secruity in hand luggage? did you put it in liquid bags? Ryanairs website says you should carry a letter from dr saying you need to carry them which i obviously can't.

2ND one for reprofit girlies- can you pay by card at clinic  or do you need cash in  ? euros or krona?


----------



## bingbong

Hi Morrigan,

You can pay by card at Reprofit. As for the needles etc I had no problems. I had them in a little cool bag with a frozen bottle of water. I chucked the bottle before security and picked up two extra clear liquid bags they give you. At the xray I took the cool bag out of my bag and as the man went to push it through I told him that there was medication and needles in there, he then told the person watching the screen and I had no problems. I then went straight to the bar and asked them to fill one of the clear bags with ice cubes because I needed to keep meds cool, and then double bagged it and put it in the cool bag. 

Good to hear that you have responded well, hopefully some of them will slow down. How long are you staying out there for? Oooh, you get to try Brno hot chocolate   

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Morrigan - you can pay by card or cash and in euros or kronas. I've done all of them over two trips, cards, cash, euros and kronas  

Your two biggest follicles will likely become the lead follicles and the others drop away by the time you are ready for IUI. If not, and all five are big then you can convert to IVF or abandon as I assume Stepan follows the rules and doesn't allow anyone to continue to IUI with more than 3/4 follicles at the right size. But it's more likely that the big two will surge ahead.


----------



## morrigan

ah thanks girls- I'm out there until thursday which is my day 13 (hopefully!)

BB- your a genius- great idea.

Looking forward to the hot chocolate!


----------



## ambergem

Hiya Morrigan

I had 6 follies for my 2nd IUI at LWC and was told I couldn't convert to IVF, something to do with not having down- regged, but they were able to aspirate 4 of the follies just leaving the best 2. Maybe this would be an option for you if they all continue to grow?

Good luck  

Linz xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello lovely ladies!

i am new to the abroadies thread - but have also been away from the singlies boards for a few months.  well, away from posting, but i have been checking in to see how everyone's been doing.  i've been so thrilled to see such good news for the singlies - and of course sad to see that people are still waiting to achieve their dream, but am sure we'll all get there.

i have a question - hypothetical at the moment.

i was wondering if anyone has a cofirmed date for a donor egg cycle at reprofit in 2011 - in january, february, or if not as soon after as possible, that they would maybe like to swap for a date in early-mid december? (i think it has to be a donor egg cycle, i am not sure whether i could swap with someone doing another kind of cycle but will check).  in other words, would you like to have your de cycle sooner?!

look forward to hearing from you!

bpxx 

p.s. fraggles, i am so so sorry about your heart-breaking news, i was just dumbstruck when i read it.  i have been thinking of you a lot. xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi honey - posted on the 2011 board - mine is in march but am really not sure what I'm doing at the moment.  Head is not in the right place for treatment at the moment and am not sure if I'm going to go ahead or not yet.  Hope you do find someone you can swap with honey x x


----------



## GIAToo

Bluprimrose - I'll talk to you about this on Saturday - my DE cycle is booked for May 2011, but I am giving OE another go first.  I will have to see how this cycle goes.  Have you posted on the Reprofit thread too?    Have you asked Reprofit if you can swop as surely it would depend if they had a donor in time for the person you swapped with?    I have no idea btw!!   

Fraggles - still thinking of you hun      

Linz - I don't understand why they wouldn't let you convert as lots of women don't DR before IVF.  Anyway at least they could aspirate.

Morrigan - good luck for this cycle hun - hope they can sort out number of follies one way or another       

Hi to everyone else   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

As I understand it, Reprofit don't allocate donors until approx 6 weeks before ET, so there would be plenty of time for them to find the right donor for someone for a December cycle..if you can find someone to swap with - good luck   

And good luck to those heading out shortly for tx, hope it all works out...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan

Thinking of you, good luck. 

F x


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks mini, suity, giatoo.

i don't have any tx info yet at all - or a donor allocated so there is definitely still time if i do give up my december slot and swap with someone else.  i think they allocate donors quite late.

bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

p.s. has anyone had to cancel and re-book a de cycle at reprofit before - and if so did they just move you down a few weeks/months or put you back to the bottom of the list?

thanks all.

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I have blu - was really pee'd of cos had to cancel when I was drafted to Falklands.  Was told that I could have my treatment on my return (last month).  What a load of    have been booked in for next March!!  And yes before anyone asks - I was in contact with reprofit whilst away.

Good luck honey - I would stress that you are unable to make it end of year and want to go early next year - they may know of someone who wants to go earilier.  I know someone else who emailed Stepan regularly asking for a cancellation date....

Good luck x x


----------



## morrigan

Bluprimrose -hope you get your swap sorted.

Hope everyone else is ok. Thanks for all your advise-wise as always. Ive had a scan today and have 2 big follies at 19 and 16 and two at 13 so they are fairly confident I don't need to worry about the small ones - they've given me the trigger shot and IUI is planned for 1pm tommorrow. it seem so weird for all these descions to be in the hand of the clinic- I'm not used to it- kind of nice. My trigger shot is still sitting in my room as I didn't take it with me to the clinic !! 

Any one due travel ryan air beware they have suddenly turned mega strict on hand baggage they are weighing and measuring every bag and make you put even stuff youve brought in the departure lounge in it- Mine ended up being just over weight so they made me put it in hold and charged me £32 for the privelidge- woman in front had to because a bag was 3 cm to big in one direction. I actually suspicious the staff are on commsion for the number of hold bags they get at gate they were that enthusiastic- they also had a go at the woman with baby as she had a change bag seperate !! nightmare!


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan

If you are worried your follies will do their stuff before your tx a friend on another thread gave me this advice when I was worried they were getting too big and juicy and I was worried I would ovulate before tx day - it is  to take 200mg of Iburpohen every 8 hours until the day before extraction date.  This should prevent the nice big juicy follies from ovulating too early, and let the other follies to catch up. 

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a quick question for a friend - she's going out to reprofit very  soon - first time with her own eggs and is on 300iu gonal f.  She's  emailed stepan but not heard anything - does she take the 300iu in one  go or split it morning / evening?  And what time of day does Stepan like  you to inject?  
Many thanks - I can't help her as have never got that far after min stim ivf and went straight to DE.

mini x x


----------



## blueytoo

Mini - she should take the whole dose at once. Stepan doesn't tell you when in the day to take the stims but my clinic here always told me first thing in morning so that's what I did for all my cycles as it makes sense to let the last dose before each scan have some time to work.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks honey will pass that on - what I thought x X x


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks so much mini.

hello to everyone.

bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

p.s. - and thanks morrigan! xx


----------



## blueytoo

Good luck for basting today Morrigan


----------



## morrigan

Hows everyone doing.

Well had basting today- I was really stressing that I had ovulated early as i had pains all night and clinic kept me waiting an hour but they scanned before and I hadn't- hopefully soon as I was 28 hrs post trigger- Marcel did basting- I was slightly worried when he mentioned 2 possibly three follicles but he didn't measure them so I'm sure the 3rd was too small !!!!! The report they gave me says 48/98% I'm not sure what it means as old clinic didn't give that info but they said it was good.

Thanks for all your advice girls- Ive now lost my reprofit/clomid cherry so may be I should have less questions for a while !!!!!


----------



## caramac

congratulations on being PUPO morrigan!!! Glad to hear it went okay. I often had to wait when I went in for basting...think it's because they only defrost the sperm once they know you're there or something. Those figures on your report mean 48 million / 98% motility for the sperm.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Wow Morrigan - way to go you!!! That is a fab sperm count!!! Mine was only 30 mill....here's hoping that lots of little  find their way to your follies!! Safe journey home!!


----------



## some1

... and mine was only 15 million - so a fab number morrigan!

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Blimey ! Funnily enough the androgenist however u spell that said something in Czech and marcel said she had said this lady will be pregnant ! The paranoid person in me actually thought she might have just insulted me and he had covered it up - ha ha -maybe she was referring to the count !


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan congrats on being PUPO    Marcel did my final IUI and I think that my sperm count was about 45 million and motility 97% so I think you are onto a good thing there. In my experience Reprofit sperm has great counts and motility, I know that some people having tx in the UK are lucky to get 5 million.

 
bingbong x


----------



## some1

I wonder how reprofit get their counts so high?  15 million was my highest count by far in 6 treatments and for that my clinic had to use 3 straws!  Wonder what reprofit are doing differently to UK clinics?

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

Interesting point- I was just amazed they had someone specially for the sperm in the room. I wander if uk sperm banks criteria are lower  in terms of count as they have less donors or is ur about freezing/ thawing? I was never given this info at my dannish clinic- they let me see sample under microscope first time! 

Also I can't understand how some uk clinics make people wait for months for a sperm donor and elsewhere in Europe it's instant- you would think that would just ship it in wouldn't you!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan some UK clinics do ship it in for NHS funded cycles and use ESB.  I don't think that the standards are lower as they all ose the WHO sperm standards, the freeze/thaw does have an effect on the sperm count and motility, not sure if abroad they use fresh etc.

Also the counts are millions per ml, so it doesn't matter if they add more straws that just adds to the total volume and hence total numbers of sperm, but not the concentration of them.

L x


----------



## Rose39

Morrigan - due to the sperm donor rules in the UK (the UK only allows identity release donors, not anonymous donors), it means that no anonymous sperm can be shipped into the UK, it all has to be identity release, and the samples have to comply with the UK Human Tissue regulations. The shortage of sperm donors in the UK since the rules changed (from anonymous to identity release several years ago) means that some UK clinics do have long waiting lists for donor sperm if they don't allow the patient to import ID release sperm from a donor bank in Europe or in the US that complies with UK standards. So in the UK the issue is that there aren't enough sperm donors who are willing to be ID release, it's not about the availability of donor sperm generally.

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## midnightaction

I think it is all that lovely hot chocolate in Brno that is having an effect on the sperm quality !!!  

Sorry, there is everyone trying to have a sensible convrsation and I wade in with the childish remarks..........Oh well I think I am allowed to try and crack jokes today !!!  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, glad your tx went well today, congrats on being PUPO. Here's    that it's the one that works for you   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Morrigan - forgot to say that Marcel did all three of my IUIs so I am hoping you have the same result as BB & me!

I too was surprised how low the sperm amounts per ml are here in the UK too. I remember someone once saying how excited they were cos they got 6 million per ml, and I was thinking back to my latest IUI at the time where I'd had 65 million per ml! I always thought it was because in the UK the divide up the sperm samples into smaller amounts so they can go round more people that caused the lower numbers. But my brain says that wouldn't matter if it's million per ml as even if you started off with say 50 ml and split it into ten samples, each would still have the same number of sperm per ml surely? Or am I being thick here?!!


----------



## Fraggles

Maybe it isn't down to what reprofit is doing differently maybe czech men are highly fertile with fab sperm and what we all need to do is just book ourselves on a dirty singles weekend to Prague.

Sorry lowered the tone again but then at least I am living up to expectations.

Cara how are you?

F x


----------



## bingbong

I think that Sarah is right and it's the hot chocolate that helps    

As for the sperm it is frozen so it can't be to do with that.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hello Bing

how is everything 

xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Fraggles, I'm alright thanks, plodding along   . How are you doing   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Hon

Am doing as you would expect, comes in waves of OK and waves of not OK.
Am sure it will get better.
Am still working on dissertation so at least that is moving forward if be it slowly. They have given me a three week extension.

How are the littl'uns.

F x


----------



## bingbong

That's good that they gave you an extension, although it prolongs the whole thing. I have been thinking of you lots   . Keep riding those waves sweetie.

The littl' uns seems to be doing ok, my belly is growing but they are not moving as much the past couple of days. Lots still to sort out for their arrival!

bb x


----------



## caramac

Hey Fraggles....I'm good thanks. Hope you're keeping strong...been thinking of you loads. Glad to hear you got an extension on your dissertation - hope you manage to get it out of the way very soon.


----------



## Fraggles

Cara are you with bump yet or still bumpless?


----------



## morrigan

Loving the light heartedness- can't help wandering if anyone has done a study on sperm counts of different European men!!

On a more serious note having looked into to it slightly - can believe I've only just done this - I'm probably telling you what you already know !!! Apparently there are three ways of washing sperm
for iui- 2 involve mixing and centrifuging and reprofit use swim up technique I think as it said after swim up on my report where they put some media that's attractive to sperm above them and collect the ones that swim up to it thus getting the good ones that know how to swim upwards !! I'm pretty sure that stork clinic don't use this method as they showed me there lab- I also think there slightly different ways to measure it so maybe you can't directly compare.
Suddenly can't believe how much I don't know about this- any wiser know any more.

I really hope were onto something with hot chocolate - I'm drinking lots in case!!!


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

My best friend from uni is married to a Czech (lovely man) - and she had no problems getting pregnant twice in her late 30s    I guess a sample size of one is not significant, though!! (And before anyone asks, no, he is not my KD   )

Morrigan - Re IUI preparation methods, I also read there are 3 methods.  I was interested to know which my clinic uses (since KD's sperm have poor morphology so wanted to know if all the normal ones would get through the washing) - anyway, despite talking to the embryologist, I am still none the wiser   .  She just talked about putting it down a column (presumably a chromatography column).  I read that the "sperm up" technique is supposed to be a good one.  If I go again next month, I will grill them some more on this.

Final comment - I think in some earlier posts, there was discussion about concentration (sperm/ml) against total sperm in the sample after washing.  It is the total sperm after washing that is the important number - if there are (say) 10 million/ml and the volume is 1 ml, you will have 10 million going inside you whereas if (for example) the sample is spilt between two recipients and you only get a volume of 0.5 ml, you will only have 5 million - in the former case you would be much more likely to get pregnant although the sperm/ml is the same.

On total count recommendations, my (UK) clinic say they like 10 million after washing, although they will do it with 7 million.  I had 30 million for my basting, which I was quite pleased with (but that was fresh, from my KD) - so Morrigan - a frozen count of 48 million is amazing   .

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bethany I am interested , how are you able to use fresh KD sperm in the UK? do you go as a 'couple' as I have had this hurdle and HFEA make all KD's freeze the sperm, despite us saying that we'd been trying AI at home for months!
L x


----------



## Bethany915

Good point, JJ!  I'm a bit cavalier on here about calling him my KD, but as far as the clinic is concerned, he is in fact my ex-partner (it's not unreasonable to say that, given that he's the father of my LO and his name is on the birth certificate - and we were using NI as well as AI   ).  The clinic have made him sign all the HFEA forms as a partner (including legal parenthood) and, yes, we are being treated as a couple - luckily for me, he is ok with all of that   .

But that is a point I had not thought of - I didn't want him to be "officially" classed as a KD as I didn't want to wait 6 months at my age - but there is also the consideration that frozen sperm (from the same donor) is not going to be as good as fresh stuff.

Would your KD not consider being treated with you as a couple?  I know it is a lot to ask from a KD  

B xx


----------



## Peabold

Hey ladies ...     

Anyone in Brno next week?  Will be there from Wednesday until Sunday, staying at the Grand.  

P


----------



## morrigan

I'm not i'm afraid but it might be worth posting on the reprofit sept thread on czech board as i know theres some people over there at the moment.  Good luck enjoy the grandes hot chocolate!


----------



## Fraggles

Morri how are you doing?


----------



## morrigan

Hey fraggles-2 ww madness well and truly set in today- you'd think I'd be good at it by now !!! Still only 5 days to go. I think I need one of your name changes !

How you doing?


----------



## Fraggles

Morri
Have everything crossed for you. I am still doing my dissertation so at the moment with everything that has happened I feel like I am on a permanent 2ww but not with any remote chance of a BFP> Still trying to figure next move for tx,
F x


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles dont suppose theres room in the head for tx plans and dissertions- I hope your managing to get through the dissertation  

BFN for me so i now have tx plan dilemmas. Did any of you abroadies have baseline scans after clomid cycles- I know they do in the uk but is it essential- I could do without the cost of another scan!


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

Could anyone please tell me or pm me their experience of Reprofit for IVF. It would also be great if you could tell me prices of OE IVF with ICSI and donor sperm. I think this is going to be my last chance as im in debt now so the prospect of IVF in the UK is pretty much impossible and im really panicing that im nearing the end of the road with no baby    I just dont know what to do or where to go anymore      

Thanks    

Love FM XXXX


----------



## bingbong

FM I haven't had IVF at Reprofit but wanted to respond to you as no one else has yet. I don't think that many on here have had OEIVF at Reprofit lately, apart from Fraggles but she's busy with her dissertation so might not read this, you could always pm her. From memory OEIVF is 1800 euros, I think that includes sperm but if not that's another 100 euros, I'm pretty sure that ICSI is included. Drugs are ontop of that and the price varies a lot, Stepan was prepared to try different drugs with me that were cheaper than the standard ones so that might be an option. I hope that helps to answer some of your questions, if you email Stepan he is normally pretty quick at getting back to people, just don't specifically mention that you are single. I'm so sorry that you are having to think about this   

bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza

hi girls

i'm just curious as if my next tx doesn't work in denmark then i'm thinking about stepping up to oeivf for maybe one possibly two goes before DE but i wondered in what situation/scenario you would choose ICSi for this.  If single, going abroad (or even here) but using donor sperm why would you have icsi? i thought icsi was for sperm with lower motility so if you knew your partner's sperm was like this you might decide on icsi. if you're using donor sperm which has to be a certain level/quality why would you go for icsi, isn't it less successful than normal ivf?? it's possible i really don't know what i'm talking about so just trying to understand.

thanks

GG x

Fraggles have sent you a PM as only just read most of this thread for the first time and saw your sad news. x


----------



## Mifi

BB thanks so much for that its really much appreciated         I guess I will e-mail Stephan and see what he has to say    

Huge       to you & your LOs


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi B
sorry for the delay in responding- my friend is down with me as a couple on the 4 subsequent clinics we have had tx at it was only the first one when I was naive and honest that we went as Kd!!
good luck
L x


----------



## blueytoo

FM - the price for own egg IVF at Reprofit is 1100 euros, then 350 euros for the ICSI (which they do as standard like most clinics as it improves fertilisation rates) 100 euros for the donor sperm, 250 euros for blast ET and 160 euros if you have anything left to freeze. Those are the prices Stepan sent me this year so they shouldn't go up until next year at the earliest. Don't worry about being single if you email Stepan, he doesn't have a problem with it, it's only the other doctors there that have told singlies they can't be treated. Many of us here have told Stepan we are single with no problems over the last 4 years. 

GG - ICSI increases fertilisation rates and no it isn't less successful than IVF, it increases success rates because usually more eggs get fertilised.


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Bluey thats a great help    could you please pm me Stephan's e-mail address or do I use the info one on their website    Also did you take out insurance medical/travel incase something went wrong. I assume that if you end up in hospital over there you will have to pay    

GG my last IVF I only ended up with 1 embie    the embryologist said that it is the eggs job to send a signal to the sperm to fertilise it and the eggs didnt just not fertilise they had no sperm near them    hense the need for me to have ICSI even though I was told the sperm was a really good sample and my eggs were fine. 

Happy weekend all      

Love FM XX


----------



## bingbong

So my price did include everything  . Here is Stepan's email [email protected]

Thanks for the hugs   

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks BB    hopefully one day I can give you & your LOs a real    

I best get e-mailing then    im so nervous   

Have a fab weekend, hope the Sun is out for you   

Love FM XXX


----------



## bingbong

I look forward to it FM    . It is scary emailing Stepan but it will be fine, just keep it brief as English isn't his first language and be prepared for a very brief reply from him, probably sent about 11pm at night! Keep us posted on how you go   

I'm going to walk the dogs shortly as it looks to be clouding over, then back to the sofa to put my feet up   

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks BB, enjoy your walk    Ive sent the e-mail so will wait for a reply with baited breath


----------



## greatgazza

Oh,ok.  So if you're doing OEIVF with DS is ICSI the norm/standard way it's done then?

GG x


----------



## blueytoo

FM - I have the EHIC card and I also have an annual travel policy which I renew every year anyway and take both lots of info with me just in case. I think if anything went wrong you would get treatment with the EHIC card but that would be in their equivalent of the NHS. Travel insurance won't cover you for anything IVF related so you'd have to pay if you went into a private hospital/clinic.

BB - I don't do adding up   

GG - yes it's standard in most places. One of the reasons being that frozen sperm is always in "worse/slower" condition than fresh and the other, as I said is that it increases fertilisation rates. As far as I know Reprofit always does ICSI even with couples not using donor sperm.


----------



## GIAToo

GG - at the Lister they don't use ICSI unless the sperm is a bit sluggish after defrosting, so I didn't have ICSI with my two IVF's.  There's been some debate on the singles board previously about this - I don't see why we should pay for ICSI when we are supposedly paying for really good sperm.  And ICSI can have some effect on the eggs/embryos, but I can't remember the details, so you might want to look that up.    Any of my eggs that didn't fertilise was due to the fact that the egg was immature so ICSI wouldn't have helped.  Just my two pennies worth   


Hello all   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

ICSI is done at no extra charge at Reprofit .... x


----------



## GIAToo

Mini - Thanks for that info....wow! even with the cost of moving my sperm (or buying new stuff in) it might be cheaper to go to Reprofit for my next IVF (if I need it   ) and I did enjoy not having to rush back to work after scans etc.......hmmmmm more to think about   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey I paid a fortune to move my sperm about - but had grown rather attached to it!! ha ha ha x x 
reprofit are good honey - a close friend of mine not on the site has just gone over ... and done so much better than over here.
good luck with your decision .. its so hard as we do need to be 100% comforatable where we go x x


----------



## blueytoo

GIAToo that's weird as at 4 out of 5 of my Lister attempts they did ICSI and I know pretty much everyone else on the Lister thread at the time (over several years) had ICSI too whether donor sperm or not. At one point they were doing the ICSI for free for anyone who needed donor sperm as following the law change there was such a shortage of sperm that several of us were sharing a vial of sperm so everyone was having ICSI. That went on for some months as well. The immature eggs aren't even put in the dish with the sperm anyway as they are discarded after egg collection, they don't go any further than in the process. My consultant at the Lister made the point that it's silly not to maximise your chances by using ICSI as you will get more embryos that way which makes sense to me. She also told me just a few months ago that ICSI is still the standard with donor sperm as I specifically asked her if I would have to have ICSI or just IVF. 

Mini - Stepan told me by email that the ICSI charge is as the price list and is charged on top of the IVF fee. I wonder whether midnight can remember if she paid for it this year if she is reading this.


----------



## GIAToo

Bluey - I'm just telling you what happened with me.   
xx


----------



## blueytoo

GIAToo said:


> Bluey - I'm just telling you what happened with me.
> xx


Oh I know hun, just think it's weird you were told it wasn't used unless the sperm is sluggish that's all.


----------



## morrigan

FM - re travel insurance I'm also looking into this- IVF at reprofit is my next step if this next iui doesn't work. From what I understand you would be covered for emergency treatment under EHIC card but I'm not sure to what extent. The travel insurance won't cover IVF related but you need to check the wording of your policy to check that having any sort of treatment doesn't invalidate the whole policy making it not work for example if you broke an ankle whilst over there. Mine doesn't have this clause but several do. One of the biggest risks we need normal travel insurance for is re patriation to UK in event of some thing happening becasue the cost of that is massive because it often involves chartering an aircraft ! and is not covered by EHIC

Sima very kindly posted a link for me a few weeks back for a specialist insurance 
"I think you asked the question about health insurance for medical treatment abroad. I never took out any special medical insurance when I had my treatment abroad but I have just seen this company advertise on the tv. *allcleartravel.co.uk *
http://www.allcleartravel.co.uk/cgi-bin/lansaweb?procfun+msdweb01+msdw009+alc It might be worth giving them call if you are looking for cover."

I couldn't tell at first glance if this covered you for treatment related stuff or just generally whilst you were abroad having treatment.

Its a difficult one as I am already up to my ears in debt because of failed tx and the risks of complications happening are low- I'm happy to wing it for IUI but not sure for IVF. I used essential healthcare as a broker when I purchased the private medical cover I have at home so I might give them a ring and discuss nearer the time.

I'm finding the whole ICSI debate interesting- Does washing sperm/ freezing it etc.. interfere with natural mechanisms of fertilisation? Has anyone read any recent scientific research on the subject ?

/links


----------



## Mifi

Morrigan thanks for that    its certainly something else that I need to consider       still cant quite believe that I have to do this but its my only option now. It doesnt stop me from feeling terrified though   


Hope you are having a good weekend    

Love FM XXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi re travel insurance I have never taken any other additional insurance, I have an EHIC card, I would have worried more had I been in the US having treatment and the medical costs associated there! I know when I first went abroad for tx in 2008 I looked into  it and there is a general thread somewhere on FF.

Good Luck


----------



## morrigan

Hello fellow abroadies how are you all doing?

FM will this be your first tx abroad? all sounds like the plan that will work!

I got email from stephan last night- he has agreed that IVF is next step and is going to discuss it when i'm out there although i wont be thinking about it until feb 2011 as i defo need to try and sort my finances out. I'm slightly stressing about timing for this cycle though as he has said there is no lists on sunday at mo so he wants to do iui on mon which is day 13 and the day i fly home luckily on an evenng flight! I'm just hoping timing works out as i normally have iui earlier than that but then again ive nto got pregnant have i !!!!


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Stephan also e-mailed me last night and could confirm that there is currently no wait time and I can start OE IVF when I want. I have suggested January but this may change depending on how I feel physically and emotionally as right now im a mess and tbh I think its going to take a long time for me to recover. My last cycle has really hit me hard and at times I feel totally consumed with anger, fear and emotional pain    I either feel like a robot and pretty vacant which allows me to get things done like work and look into more tx  or I feel a complete wreck with no control over my emotions and find myself hiding in the loo at work sobbing or bursting into tears in a shop - Very embarressing!!!!!

Does anyone know the checks that they do with the sperm    I cant get over how cheap it is    seriously 100 euros   

Also can someone please tell me what the name of the blood tests are to test your NK cells as I am hoping it will be cheaper at Reprofit and it wont be the £1800 ive heard it costs to have it done locally    im convinced I have immune issues   

Morrigan so pleased you have a plan    perhaps we may meet at reprofit although I hope your last IUI will work    

Love FM XXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM - sorry to hear that you are having a hard time, but great that there is no wait for oeivf, I had all my NK cell test done in the UK but I had the ones described on the immunology threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0 I know that my CD 56 is elevated

Good Luck


----------



## morrigan

fm- i know what you mean about the crying thing- i don't do crying and when u can't control it its horrible- i managed to get sore eyes last week by poking the corner too much !!! I think that its healthy to accept its a grieving process we go through with repeated negative cycles and hope that time heals. Its really bizarre when you can be fine one minute and laughing and joking and then in tears the next. I think that if we are emotional it means we are dealing with it ( I really hope i'm right) which is actually healthy.

Have you seen a counsellor? I got my GP to refer me to a general one but the wait has been ages- ive got my first one next week.


I seem to remember when they sent me the donor choices there was a list of tests that had been done on it- all the standard ones and yes only 100 euros! the sperm counts seem pretty dam good to.

I hope you start to feel better soon-   

right must go and take last clomid dose woo hoo !!!!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls,

FM       I'm not surprised you are feeling down hun.  It's such a difficult road and personally I am finding the rest of my life very difficult to deal with (like getting a job!) at the same time, because it is all consuming.  I think Morrigan is right that it is better to get it out, but I know it's horrible to feel that IT is in control of YOU.  
As for tests - I had all my level 1 immunes done at my GPs plus she did Factor V Leiden and MTHFR too.  I had NK cells tested at the Lister which was £556.    I also had the Hidden C test done in Athens and that was £165 (200e).  I think by January you will feel stronger, but don't rush into anything.

Morrigan - hello!  If this cycle doesn't work I am thinking I might do a few natural IUIs whilst I'm waiting for my DE slot at Reprofit. Again, good luck for you this weekend     

hi JJ1 - hope you're ok   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

Morrigan good luck for your next tx.  I'd be interested to know what Stepan says about OEIVF as that's where i'm thinking of going with tx next and i might go back to reprofit for it as i think it's a fair bit cheaper than denmark.

it's hard really cos some would say we shouldn't be being negative and thinking about our next tx but it's kinda hard to believe it will really work isn't it?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM - just wanted to pop on and say that Reprofit don't do the NK cell blood tests unfortunately. The reason it's expensive is in part because the bloods have to be sent to Chicago as there is no lab in the UK/Europe that can do the NK analysis. Depending on how many of the different tests you choose to have though, it shouldn't be as much as £1800. I think the basic NK cells test is around £400. On top of that you can then add more and more tests for different conditions - have a read of the "Immune FAQ" here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

It's super helpful and will give you a better idea of the sorts of things you might want to test for.

As GIAtoo says, you may be able to persuade your GP to do some of the level 1 tests which would give you an indication whether/which level 2 tests you needed to pay for

Of course the alternative to paying for all the tests is to simply take the 'standard' immune medications anyway - so that would be prednisolone from day 5 of stimms (go with 25mg if you can - Stepan at Reprofit usually likes to give smaller doses but if you suspect problems/have had many failed attempts I think it's better to go with a high dose straight off), aspirin 75mg from the start of the cycle, clexane (either 20mg or 40mg) from day 5 of stimms. Make sure you have gestone injections - 100mg daily (not cyclogest pessaries or crinone gel) for your progesterone support (from egg collection)
And then have intrallipids (which Reprofit do do) ideally twice before EC - eg. on day 7 and 9/10 of stimms. If you get a BFP, you should then have more intrallipids but would need to see if you can get this prescribed at home - no idea how this would work in the Channel Islands I'm afraid....

Anyway, PM me if you want to chat more re the immune stuff - it's not cheap once you factor in all the meds (although steroids and aspirin are not expensive, the gestone is sig more than the cyclogest but not too bad, clexane adds up but again not too much in itself - about £150 a month, the intrallipids are cheap at Reprofit but more expensive here - I pay £350 a time with Dr Gorgy...) but it does seem to get results

good luck to you and too all our abroadies,
Suitcase
x


----------



## wishingforanangel

full moon...sorry to hear that you are having a rough time...not sure if it helps but i do understand what you are going through. been up and down and around and around....and last couple of weeks there are moments all i wanted to do is burst into tears and other moments i'm so tired to do anything...if you need anything....


----------



## Betty-Boo

FM big hugs honey - hope you get the tests done you need too x x 

I know I had to go to hospital for my clotting ones - but that maybe because of clotting history...

Well have booked my flight to Brno ... so mind is sort of coming round to having another go ... just still not 100% yet...

Big hugs x x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Mini

well done on booking your flight, really hope this time is for you.  Are you going March 2011?

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG - yep ... well am booked inf ro march however still a little unsure ...... Seems a life time away but am sure it'll fly by - always does..

x x x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thank you all so so much for the immune advice it really is so confusing and a total mind field    tbh I just dont know what to do for the best     but perhaps now isnt the time to make the decision anyhow, so perhaps I will just do a bit of research myself as there is no one locally I can speak to about this   

Im still crying on a daily basis and just cant stop thinking about my pg recipient and also the first one who now has a toddler running around which makes me just feel like a crazy person    and the thought of enduring another birthday and Christmas (yet another year) and still no baby for me just cuts through my heart    Ive been persuaded by a friend to try counselling so I have an appointment booked for next week but im not looking forward to it and just feel its a waste of time as after all nothing anyone can say will make me feel better   

Im going to try and look at that form Stepan wants me to complete so at least I can get that sorted soon   

   to all 

Love FM xxxx


----------



## morrigan

big big    fm there is nothing that will make it any less painful but i hope the counselling will help you cope with it.

This journey is so unfair and it is no suprise you feel like this- I hope this is the bottom of the curve for you and your on the up very soon. Take every thing a step at a time and i hope you start to feel a but more postive very soon.

Have you thought about acupuncture- its great for emotional issues too- i know its more money- i joined HSA so I could claim a good junk back.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan

How are you doing?
What is HSA? I could do with claiming back.

F x


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles - hsa which is now called simply health https://www.simplyhealth.co.uk/sh/pages/homepage.jsp is a cashback scheme where you pay so much per month and can claim cash back for certain things like dental work, optician, acupuncture, oestopath,child birth etc... You have to sit down and work out if you win or they win- I have to pay a fortune out for new glasses every year so i am garanteed to be able to claim something every year- ive just upped my level of cover as i knew i was paying out for acupuncture and have used osteopath a far bit, i was kind of hoping that id benefit from the higher maternity rate but not so sure that will be a sure thing! If your interested let me know ill recomend you as a friend as there may be free gifts involved !!!!! how are you- your signature is back- are you making progress x

FM- Hope your ok x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

morrigan I have HSA as it means I get 2 hygenist and one dental check up half covered, so only pay full for one other. But I queried and the small print and the child brith, family was only applicable to married couples when I asked them about single and they said that it didn't apply!


----------



## GIAToo

Bl00dy hell, more discriminaton against single women! Makes me so cross     
xxx


----------



## morrigan

Omg really - I didn't know that when I took it out - I don't see how they do that as it's an individial policy - will def fight them on that one for miss selling if it's ever relevant for me that is? 

I'm with you giatoo very very angry - and can't even claim discrimination as being single doesn't count in human rights act.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Cem, watched it last night. Interesting although I really hate the term 'fertility tourism' and I did think it just skimmed the surface really - but then I suppose that's all you can do in such a short slot

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Yeah, it was good but could've been better. Still good to open people's eyes to it all. I wonder if we know the woman interviewed. Thanks for posting the link.

bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Hi

Have to just comment that I saw the piece and although it wasnt a perfect piece of journalism, it has to be said (I think, anyway) that it is a positive contribution to the normalising of the subject of IVF in Ireland.  Having a single woman speak was also a brave choice for which they should be commended.  I believe that how IVF is perceived and accepted in Irish society differs from the experience - in general - in Britain and that a lot of work remains to be done with regard to attitudes of society to this sensitive area in order to make it more widely 'acceptable'...

Just my two (euro) cents worth

 
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good points Maya - I guess we were judging it from the British perspective where these things are already quite widely publicised in the media...although that said I think fertility tx for single women was also very restricted here until relatively recently....as you say anything which puts a positive light on things is a welcome respite to the constant bashing we get from the Daily Mail etc!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

I'm intrigued by this piece of journalism as I can't watch it (it needs an Adobe 10 flash player, whereas I have a 9. something - and I can't download a version 10 as I am on the work laptop and it has restrictions on downloading  ).  I will have to wait until I visit a friend with an Adobe 10!

Is the Czech Republic the only place that does embryo adoption?  Everything I've heard about it seems to involve Reprofit!  (Not a totally "just out of interest" question since I am thinking about that route if my IUI/AI doesn't work...)

B xx


----------



## GIAToo

Bethany - Serum in Athens do it too, so I'm sure other clinics do too. Hope you won't need it        

GIA Too xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, GIA Too - and sorry about your recent BFN   .  I have been following your donor eggs thread with interest!  Lots of luck for whatever you decide to do next   .

B xx


----------



## Maya7

GIAToo ... sorry things didnt work out for you this cycle.. Sending you    for the one coming up soon that will change all that.

 
Maya


----------



## GIAToo

Hey girls, thanks a lot   
Had my follow-up at the Lister today and basically she said she would support me doing another IVF or medicated IUI but that DE was my best bet.  I    all the way home even though I have been trying to decide which clinic I would go to abroad all week!    I am going to meet the egg donation team at the Lister as it's a free consultation, plus I can see the counsellor for free so I may as well.  That's next Monday.  Need to just find out what all the options are, although I think whatever I do next will be dictated by finances first and foremost which will probably be the complete opposite to what my emotions want me to do!!    I need to make a decision about Reprofit by 20th November which is when they want their deposit.

Hope everyone is ok   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## midnightaction

GIAtoo

I am so sorry that you got the news that DE is your best shot, I know that it can be a bit of a blow when you first hear that. Well if I am honest no one has ever actually said the words to me that I should go for DE, I have kinda made that decision myself after so many failed cycles, but never the less the realisation is still hard to heal with   

Who is your consultant at the Lister ? Is it Jaya ? If so I would very much value her opinion because she is truly committed to making sure that women get the best results from the options that are available for them.

As an ex Lister girls myself I can not speak highly enough of them, they were truly great in all of my cycles there, and I would probably still be there if it were not for the insane costs involved. I tried Reprofit because of costs and now I can honestly say I would not go to another clinic again, even the Lister, because the way I have been treated by them has been wonderful, and that combined with the low costs make it a perfect option for me.

I think the one issue that divides people on whether to go to a UK clinic or abroad is the anonymity of donors and thats a decision only you can make, and it has to be what is right for you. As I said over in the DE thread, to me, the having an ID release donor was not really an issue , which is why Reprofit was always the best choice for me.

Don't rush a decision, if you tell Stepan the situation he will more than likely allow you to hold off paying the deposit for a little bit longer (as long as it isn't months and months !), see what the Lister counsellor has to say and take it from there.

Please PM me if you want to know anything further, I am going mad waiting for my next cycle to start, and feel like I should be doing something, so helping others would make me feel like I was actually doing something.........if that makes sense   

Sarah xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thank you so much Sarah      - I will take you up on your offer and prob PM you on Wednesday if that's ok.  I feel exhausted tonight and tomorrow I am spending the day with my friend and her (double donation abroad) twins!   
Thanks again 
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## midnightaction

GIAtoo

I shall look forward to it hun   

Hope you enjoy your day with your friend and the 2 precious LO's. Maybe seeing them will give you some guidance on a plan for going forward   


Sarah xx


----------



## munkehella

Hello Ladies 

Haven't been on here for ages so hoping everyone is well.

Been a few mental weeks......

Last cycle was not a good one with my disappearing follicles and had the option to convert to IUI which I did.  Sadly it didn't work  

After a pretty hard few weeks a lot of crying and talking I have decided to go to IVI in Spain through the GCRM.  Consents have been all signed and now waiting to go which could happen within 6 to 8 weeks.

Not ever how I would have expected my life to be but coming to terms with not using my own eggs and having a child outwith the normal conventional way with a partner at my side.  But as Dr Marco said even if I had the love of my life with me or met him tomorrow I still would be going down the DE route.....  The GCRM are such a fantastic clinic and very understanding of all these emotions we all go through.

So now waiting - restarting my acupuncture - as post the last failed cycle had an acupuncture holiday and keeping healthy with the odd glass of wine thrown in.

Would be interested to hear if anyone else has gone to IVI in Valencia?? 

Wishing everyone well and      
Munkehella x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello munkehella - I've not been to spain - Reprofit for me are more financially viable!  I too used to belgont o GCRM.  Glad to see things have improved with them.  I think I'm still on their waiting list for DE - altho have been on it for 2 years and not heard anything as yet... must touch base with them!!  I'm booked in for treatment in Czech as I feel very comforatable with the clinic.
Good luck honey x x x
      for your last cycle x x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Everybody,

Hope you are all well and doing fine!      

This is such a daft question I know.  And sorry, I am leaping in, selfishly, like I am on fire...  What has anyone put down for their Reprofit form, ie the partner's bit?  I'm doing the sums and the dates and some   this weekend.  And anyone know the charges for ES Bank to Czech?  I'm probably too late for next month now  I have no sense of the modern calender really.  Ooooh, where's the 'Make it happen Fairy' when you need her?

Big hugs to all,
Diesy  xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey I left the partner bit blank on the form... Did mine a bit differently as went over there for a consult first.  As for ESB - not sure about that price as mine was well travelled ... very long story ... all the prices are on the webiste I thought??
Good luck x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Diesy - ESB fees: http://www.europeanspermbank.com/spermbank/sperm_donor_fees.php
€370 for the sperm (ID release, per unit) and €300 to ship within Europe - pays to order more than one unit at a time or the shipping fees soon add up

And just leave the partner bit blank....
Best of luck,
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## Diesy

Hi Mini & Suitcase!

Thank you!!!

I read and ran yesterday because...I went to sort out my passport and look at a new house!  (All tx related  )  Very pleased with myself now  

Off to do forms now and more sums.

Cheers m'dears!

Diesy xx


----------



## Bethany915

Diesy - good luck - it sounds like you have a plan now?!   

Also, thanks for giving me another idea - I had been thinking of donor embryos at Reprofit, but I'm not too keen on the anon donor sperm (whereas I don't mind anon donor eggs   ).  So another option would be DEIVF with ID release sperm imported from ESB - more expensive but worth considering.  Is that what you are doing or are you using your own eggs?  

B xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Bethany,

How are you doing?  Hope you are feeling a bit better now, I caught a post but didn't want to butt because I wasn't around when you put it up.  Hope all is well   So easy to get overwhelmed!  So many variables!  Did you sort anything out with your current donor?  Such a lot to think about, keep your chin up  

I'm hoping for straight DIUI with little swimmers from ESB.  As usual, my concious mind can't make a decision so I'm just getting on with it.  It'll get with the program eventually   It hasn't put the brakes on yet so...  

I'm hoping to use my own eggs with open donor swimmers.  I haven't done the pros and cons but it seems right from within, if you know what I mean.  Oh, I ramble, you can tell I'm in the arts, eh?  My sis had a her first at 41, same age I am now when she conceived my nephew.  I think that is what if focussing my mind.  My granny also had a baby at nearly 43 so crossing fingers for the good genes.  I'm wondering how much to send to Reprofit, which is where I think I am going.  Like you, I'd like a chance of two, crumbs, I'm not even in tx yet!  

Diesy xx


----------



## Rose39

Hello ladies - apologies for being so quiet recently.... I've had some major issues with the male donor I was using (details in profile below) which meant that neither of my tx's this year should have taken place (and this is really hard to say, but thank goodness I got BFNs as the consequences could have been simply awful). This has all been resolved now with the cryobank and I have a new donor (actually dithering between 2 donors whose profiles are both great). 

Trying to catch up on all the news (but must go and cook dinner and do some ironing that I've been putting off all day!).

Rose xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose what an awful experience      so glad you've found a new donor and good luck choosing!!  x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Welcome back Rose   

Glad it's all sorted and I hope you got suitable compensation from the sperm bank. Best of luck with next steps
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose -*So sorry that you had to go through that, but good to see you back and planning your next cycle. When are you hoping to go back for DE ? 

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

Good to see you back Rose    . Hope the planning is all coming together.


quick question, but has anyone on here used Serum in Greece?
xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Rose,

Sorry I didn't reply to your last pm   , I'm a bit rubbish at the moment. So pleased to hear that things are sorted and great that you have found two donors that you're happy with!! I so hope that you can get going again soon     

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu mu GP recommended Serum for me .... her friend is pregnant with twins from there.  She really rates it.  x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Rose

Sorry to hear of what you have been going through.  I'd really like to know, how could this actually happen?  Was the donor through a clinic?  How did this eventually get found out and shouldn't it have been known before?

GG x


----------



## Rose39

Thank you for all the good wishes - it's been a tough few weeks but fortunately all sorted now!

GG - yes this donor was through a reputable donor bank. I don't know exactly how it happened (I was given an explanation by the donor bank) and it's been resolved now so I want to put it behind me - but there is always a small risk that a donor may be accepted by a clinic and then a problem is identified retrospectively. There are too many genetic issues for sperm banks to screen for them all, as it would be prohibitively expensive, and for some issues the donor banks and clinics make a judgement call on whether to screen the donor based on whether they are in a higher risk group (some genetic issues are more prevalent in people with specific ethnicities). But thankfully problems like this one are pretty rare - I just had extremely bad luck. I feel very sad for my donor as he now has to live with the fact that he is a carrier of a fatal disease and that he has potentially passed this on to other families through being a donor (he was a proven donor), when he was purely trying to help others achieve their dreams. 

Midnight - am hoping to have my next (9th!) round of tx before Christmas. How are you doing hunny?

Rose xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* Great to see your gonna be doing another cycle before the end of the year 

I am in the middle of lucky cycle no 9 as we speak, I am having transfer in 10 days time, it has come around so quickly and I really don't feel prepared for this cycle.......it's like it isn't really happening 

I am hoping and praying for a BFP because I really do not want to make it to 10 cycles 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah                          this is lucky noumber 9 for you honey x x x


----------



## lulumead

Crossing everything for you Sarah     and Rose    , hoping for two lucky number 9's
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sarah and Rose  - good luck for your cycles girls - You SOOOOOO deserve to be next         


I am in a bit of a panic now as AF has arrived (which proves i did indeed ovulate on day 9 this month! Eek.  Oh Well.)
I am going to start the pill tomorrow as per Stepans instructions, I want to only take it for 2 weeks and I hope he is ok with that, gonna email him (again   ) tonight.  After I stop the pill and I get my bleed, he said I should get a scan in the UK on day 6 or 7 and then be in CZ from Day 9 to day 15. Some questions for those of you with experience here;

(Reminder I am doing mini IVF)

(1) When should I book my flight and accommodation? Now? On Day 1 of next cycle (i.e. day 1 of pill bleed)? or after scan on day 6/7?

(2) Also, he has suggested I take Clomid, but I am worried about my lining.  It was above the minimum of 7mm last time, but still only 8mm on Day 10 of stimms.  I was thinking of asking him about Femara/Letrozole.  Does anyone have any experience of that drug?

Had a rough day - just found out 2 of cousins are going to be Grandmothers!  My worst nightmare is coming true, they're kids are having kids BEFORE me!    And my Mum didn't warn me about it, so I made a right fool of myself at my cousins house when she mentioned it saying they were going to celebrate her two sisters being Grannies!   

Sorry for all the questions and bit of a me post, but thank you in advance for any advice you can give.
Love
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Me again - one more question - do you think it's ok for me to fly in on Day 9, or do you think he means I should be there for a scan on DAy 9?  I know I could ask him, but just thought I'd ask you all first and if you don;t know I'll ask him that one too   

Thanks again
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh, and I'm not ignoring all that Rose has been through, it's just that we have been keeping in touch off FF   
In case you think I'm totally self-absorbed!!   

Gotta go now as I'm very late for my rehearsal! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 I would wait until day 1 to book flights, you could book hotel earlier if using something like Octopus as they will give you all your money back if you cancel. It's hard to know exactly what day you will bleed after the pill so waiting to book means that you don't have the worry if it comes later than expected etc. 

No idea about the other meds you mention, sorry. Also don't know about the days you need to be there I'm afraid. 

Sorry to hear about your family news   

Rose and midnight wishing you lots of           

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Midnight - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you! You so deserve this cycle to work after everything you've been through hunny    .

GIAToo - Hope that everything goes really smoothly for you re: making travel arrangements. Sorry hun, can't help with the drugs, but am sure that one of the other lovely single ladies will be able to give advice. Sending you a big hug after your family news - it must have knocked you for six.    

Thanks for the good wishes for my next (and hopefully last, unless for siblings!) round of tx - I'm due to start downregging in about 2 weeks, so not long to go! Still yet another blip re: my sperm donor.... may have to change donor (having found an ID release donor I really liked) as the donor I like is CMV positive and I don't know if I'm negative or positive. I rushed off to Dr Gorgy's on Thursday to have a blood test after my South African clinic recommended I get tested - results due back tomorrow hopefully. If I'm CMV negative then I'll have to pick a different donor. I know the risks associated with CMV are low, but based on my track record of being impacted by events which are allegedly rare, I daren't take any chances!

Rose xx


----------



## greatgazza

Good luck with your tests and your donor rose.  Blimey these things are soooo never easy are they??!!  

Giatoo and other girls, i'm also hoping to do mild iVF with reprofit but Stepan never mentioned the pill to me... Should i be taking it?  Is it only to help timing? is there any other purpose?  If it's only to help timing and once you stop it you bleed 3/4/5 or so (i've been reading it can vary a fair bit) days after i don't really see how that help?  Is it not possible to have mild ivf and just wait for AF and start the clomid etc (i'm not sure what days you're supposed to take it) after that?  Then on day one (as i did for IUI there) book flights/hotel etc and just arrange your scans around your natural cycle?

I did read on the Reprofit oct/nov 2010 board last night that someone managed to do the trip in 5 days.  I guess that's pushing it a bit is it?  Can someone remind me how long they usually stay for (if you've done it)?

I'd also be interested to know what you find out about clomid Giatoo.  Sorry you had a rough time with the family news.  It's all so hard isn't it.  Every day there's something to remind us of how difficult and unfair this is.

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Rose - sorry to hear you are having more potential probs with donor, hope you get it sorted soon. Am thinking of you and sending many many positive vibes for your tx    

Sarah - thinking of you too hun, this has got to be your time      

GIAtoo - as BB says, you can book hotel early as you can get refund, but maybe hold off on flight booking until day 1 as otherwise you may end up out of pocket. I would fly out on day 9 for a scan on day 10....although I would double check this with Stepan as if you think you ovulated on day 9 this month you don't want to end up missing your ovulation - in which case maybe better to book flights only after day 6-7 scan when you have a better idea how big your follies are and whether you need to fly earlier than day 9...
Can't help with the clomid question I'm afraid as have never used it
   re your cousins - always tough when new pregnancies are announced but hang on in there, it'll be you making that announcement soon    

GG - generally the pill is only needed to time your cycle, so if you are just happy to wait for day 1 and then book things, that should be fine
re time in Brno - I guess if you flew out the day before EC, and had a 3 day transfer, you would only need to be there 4-5 days....but I think when it's your first go at IVF there Stepan tends to like you there a bit earlier for a scan - although perhaps this is different with mild IVF?

Anyway, good luck to all     
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks suity

I will ask Stepan what he recommends re: how long to be there.  And i might ask him if i should be taking the BCP or if that's personal choice.  Giatoo did he tell you to take it in your general instructions or did you ask for it?

I'm trying to hold off emailing him as long as i can and find out as much as i can before i do so that i'm only asking the minimum and get the best possible answers and don't have to keep going back and asking different things.  

All he said i needed was 2 boxes clomid and 1 vial pregnyl.  I probably won't be going till around 26th november (possibly CD10) as i'm missing this month to have my recurrent mc appt on Thursday in case i need a different course of action.  I'm going to ask Stepan to email AND post the prescription over to me so i can more easily get the clomid with an original script i hope, but i guess i may either need two prescriptions one to get the clomid over here and one to get the pregnyl over there as i won't be taking it over here.  But i guess it may be easier to get it all here and travel with the pregnyl.  I think most people have said they don't have a problem with travelling with it do they? and this time i can be more organised and get some sort of cool bag and it can actually be out of the fridge for a certain amount of time can't it?

GG xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - think you'll find he won't post the script - I requested it to be posted and he said they don't post, only email. Alternative is to find someone from FF who is out there who can pick it up for you and post it to you when they get back to the UK - I did this a couple of times for people and it means then you have the original script which is easier with pharmacies etc

If you can do the pregnyl over there it will be easier - I'm pretty sure pregnyl is the one drug which does need to be kept carefully refridgerated...so it would save you the coolbag/airline hassle if you got it there 

best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Me again   

Suity, when would i know what day EC would be?  When would Stepan be able to work out what day that is?  Can he roughly say that it would, for example, day 12/13 is there a 'usual' scenario?  

Again, i'll ask Stepan what he wants but i guess in theory i could have a day ten scan here, fly day 11, EC day 12/13 and ET day 15/16 and fly home that day.  In some ways if i did that it's not much worse than my IUI as i stayed there way too long for that.  Can you remind me, EC is done under sedation isn't it? Not GA? and ET is no anaesthetic?  I would be hoping to fly home that day and i know you did so i'm pretty sure that's not anaesthetised.  Are either of them painful/uncomfortable?  Not that pain really bothers me too much (god that makes me sound like a masochist, haha don't get me wrong i don't like pain   )

GG x


----------



## greatgazza

Blimey that's a bit unusual about the not posting.  Don't they know how difficult it is for us to get our prescriptions dispensed over here?? it's caused so many women on here so much stress....

That seems a bit harsh really, when they know we pretty much HAVE to have original prescriptions.

Hmmmm, have to think about that some more then


GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

apparently they have so many overseas patients that if they had to organise posting all the scripts it would require an additional admin person which they don't have...Stepan and I had this discussion over email some time ago and they may have changed their policy but I suspect not
maybe midnight could pick up your script for you when she's over there this month?
otherwise there are chemists which accept the emailed script - there's a thread on the CZ board with details of them all....

re timing, I don't think you'd know for sure re EC date until after day 10 scan. Risk in having day 10 scan in UK is that if he then says EC is day 11, you prob can't get there in time....that said, I don't think that would happen 
My first 2 IVF cycles in the UK EC was day 12 and 13 respectively, so when I went to Reprofit I had a day 10 scan in UK and flew day 11 because I was pretty sure I would have EC between days 12-14...but if it's your first time you may want to play it safe and get there earlier...

I'm never too sure of the difference between sedation and GA to be honest! Either way you def don't feel any pain or discomfort when you are having the EC itself. Most times I've been fine afterwards too, although on my last attempt with OE I had quite a bit of pain when I came round, not sure why - was OK after some pain relief though. If you're doing natural IVF so only 1-2 eggs then it shouldn't be too painful
ET is pretty much like IUI really - they just pop the catheter in and in they go! You can def fly home straight afterwards

hope this helps
Suitcase
x

PS think Mini was lucky with both clinic and GP - my GP wouldn't go near any drugs for fertility tx and was very anti the whole thing, and LWC wanted to charge me a consultation fee to re-write an overseas script (ca £120 - no thank you!) - but always worth a try I guess...


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks girls   

GG - taking the pill is my choice and it's only so I can vaguely time things.  If I wasn't starting a new job on Wednesday I would just wait for my AF next month, but I want to give them an idea of when I'll be going away.  EC is done under GA at Reprofit I've been told (hope so!) and you have no way of telling when EC will be.  On my first IVF it was day 18 and on my second it was day 12! Hence why I am thinking I won't book my flight til after my day 6 scan!

Suity - thanks as always.    Whenever I am worrying about some small thing all I can think about is that time when there was problems with flights (can't remember if it was strikes or ash clouds) and you tekked over to Reprofit using a range of transport modes, and then I feel pretty pathetic!   

Thanks Rose, BB and Mini    
I'm off now to email Stepan with a new list of questions!      Having a panic about the prescription now! 

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I am not aware of anyone having difficulty getting scripts made up from Reprofit - you could either get the Reprofit pharmacy to make it up and post to you or send to Ali at Shadwells or the one at Tamwell - someone will be a long shortly to remind me who they are. I just email them and they then post it out to me.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAtoo - nothing to feel pathetic about hun...I look back on my mad drive to Reprofit and just think 'where there's a will, there's a way' and the same is true for all of us single girls - we wouldn't have got this far if we weren't pretty tough and capable, so don't worry, it will all work out just fine I'm sure   

and yes, had forgotten Reprofit pharmacy can send you the meds direct now (they didn't offer that service when I was there for OEIVF)...or Rigchem (Alis) at Shadwell are also fab...

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - LWC wanted that consultation fee every time they wrote a script......the less said the better.....


----------



## GIAToo

Me again    Do Reprofit tell you the CMV status of their sperm donors? 
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


What is CMV?


F x


----------



## bingbong

No GIA2 they don't, I'm not sure whether they would if you asked though.

Fraggles someone else will know far more than me so I'll let them explain.

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

CMV - a virus which if contracted for the first time in pregnancy can have serious consequences for the child (is extremely rare to contract it in pregnancy, majority of women are CMV positive anyway and even those who are not, it's very unlikely that you would contract it from the sperm/egg donor)

GIAToo - checked my Reprofitdocuments and on the sperm donor one it says:
_"All donors have been properly tested according to ASRM criteria for sperm donors. All of their carotype and cystic fybrosis gene mutations tests are negative. They have also tested negative for HIV I , II, Hepatitis B and C, Cythomegalovirus (ie CMV), syphilis and chlamydia trachomatis"_

So it would seem that all sperm donors are CMV negative so nothing to worry about  
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Oh cool - thanks again Suity    
xxxx


----------



## greatgazza

thanks girls

I didn't know reprofit would actually post out the meds themselves...hmmm something else to ponder  .  But if they'll do that, maybe they would post the script??  Worth an ask methinks.  Perhaps Stepan would at least email two prescriptions, one for the clomid and one for the pregnyl so i could get them separately/in different countries if i needed/chose to, that can't be too much to ask surely?

Mini my GP originally said she would prescribe clomid months and months ago when i first mentioned what i was embarking on, then she reneged on that and has become super unsympathetic and pretty much washed her hands of me.....kinda along the lines of i've left it too late now and i'm too old, it's pretty much tough luck cos you're single but that's life kinda thing. nice.

it's possible another GP would help me, as i've found a much nicer one at the surgery, i'll have a think about it.

i know it's only pennies but i think getting the meds here, from what i've read about people managing to get them at asda now (occasionally, as seems rather random which stores will do it) is a bit cheaper.  So that's what i was going to try and do.

From reading on here a lot of chemists that will dispense on the scanned copy seem to always want the original as soon as you can.  I don't think that's the case with Alis and Fazely's (think that's the right names) but i guess i was trying to do everything as local as possible and with as little stress and traipsing about as possible etc....

Giatoo, sounds like you've had some big differences with your timings, must make things complicated.  Have you emailed Stepan your history of treatment?  Has he got any thoughts on when you should scan/when you should go etc based on that information?  Hope you're feeling a bit better today, i read your diary last night and really felt for you as i'm going through very similar stuff.  I know you may not be looking forward to the job as i know i wouldn't be but that's cos i've lost so much confidence and been so low recently but i think a job would actually be just what i need as i've just got way too much time to think, and worry, and dwell, and be sad, so i really hope it's a nice job and it helps give you a good distraction.

Fraggles did you get Reprofit to email you the script, you emailed it to Ali's and then they posted the meds out to you (adding on the postage i take it?).  I wanted to try and avoid the hassle of finding/organising couriers or trekking to places etc if possible.


Suity, did you drive all the way to Reprofit?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - yes, drove all the way....was up in Derbyshire (I live in Hampshire) for my oldest school friend's 40th b'day party when Ryanair cancelled all flights due to volcanic ash - that was Friday and I needed to be at the clinic for transfer on Tuesday...so I booked the Eurotunnel car train for Sunday lunchtime, bought a European road atlas, went to my friend's party on the Sat night, got up early Sunday and drove from Derbyshire to Dover, crossed the channel and then drove until about 8pm Sunday evening, overnight in a hotel somewhere in Germany and then on to Brno, arriving mid afternoon on Monday. Transfer Tuesday lunchtime, then back in the car and homewards...stopped over in Germany again and then made it home around 6pm on the Weds as had to be back at work on the Thurs....

In retrospect all a bit mad really but I just couldn't NOT go....having had all the ivig/intrallipids and immune stuff etc as well. Was pretty gutted when it didn't work after all that effort, but at least the subsequent FET did work!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi GG

It was far easier for me to get them to email me the scripts, and I send it to Fazeley's and they just courier it out to me the next day. Their details are Tel:  01827 818 321
Mob: 0781 77 806 72
Fax:  0121 535 7056


I have also had the pharmacy in the reprofit building make up the script and send it to me too.

I am sure if you ask he will email you two separate scripts. Fazeley's have never asked me for the original script. But with regards to the posting am sure Suity is right when she says they don't post it out. I think the Reprofit pharmacy is in the same building but am not sure it is actually linked to reprofit. Clomid if that is what you are having is pretty cheap anyway compared to other drugs where I have been charged up to £16 per vial.

Hope that helps.

F x

/links


----------



## Diesy

Warning!!!!  Total thicko question coming up!    

How to identify official Day 1?  Is it first full day or the half day before things started happening.

Just working out planes, trains and goodness knows what else to get to Brno   Not looking good so far.

Tired and a bit stressed and looking at the Clomid box.

Diesy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

day 1 is the first full day of fresh bleeding.  If it starts after 1200 (some clinics use 3 pm) then the following day is classed as day 1

Good luck


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Diesy,
At the Lister they count it as Day 1 if your AF starts in the morning (before 12 noon) and if it starts after that, Day 1 is the next day.   (JJ1 beat me to it   )

Another stupid question from me, sorry girls, but do I need to ask Stepan to send me a script? So far all he has said is that I need to take 7.5mg of Femara daily (not even sure when to start, but I will ask him!), but no mention of a prescription or pregnyl etc (He knew I already had the BCP). 
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Diesy

Cheers m'dears...  So, hypothetically speaking, if there was a very little around 9am then a massive gap of nothing till 3pm I'd probably say Day 1 was the next day?

I got a script from Reprofit on Friday, they sent one for drugs and a trigger.  I didn't get the trigger because it needs to be kept cool.  Got meds next day - Saturday.  Very good, Rigchem.

Diesy


----------



## greatgazza

Suity, OMG!!!!!  That's incredible.  Well done you. you've got some balls girl!!!    It's the kinda thing i would have done in my 'former' life but feel like i wouldn't have the balls now.  And like you say that trip didn't work out but if you hadn't made that trip you wouldn't have had the frosties for the FET that did work, so, as they say, everything happens for a reason!! what a story to tell your twins about how they came about and how much you wanted them.  

Giatoo, yes you need to ask Stepan to email you the prescription.  I guess he waits until we actually ask for it as a lot of girls might just be able to get stuff over here and don't need the actual script.  Did Stepan switch you to Femara from clomid because of your questions about lining?? I'd be interested to know what's best to take as i don't want to do anything adverse to my lining if i can help it.  Would he only suggest an alternative if you have a particular lining issue? And if you don't (or don't know that you have) are you ok with clomid do you think?  Has Stepan not mentioned the pregnyl at all?  I think the pregnyl is kinda the norm, well at least that or ovitrelle seemed to be for IUI as a trigger but i don't know if you need a trigger for IVF?  He said i would need two boxes clomid and 1 vial of pregnyl so i will need to email him to get him to email over the prescription.

Diesy, not a thicko question at all!! i asked exactly the same thing a few months ago and tbh even the medical profession have different ideas, you'd think asking a fertility specialist you'd be able to get the 'right' answer but no!! From what i've been told on here i now take the first full flow day as day 1.  I was nervous about it as this month i started at 3pm on tues but i am taking the weds as day 1.

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

So diesy are you getting the trigger from Reprofit?  When do you go and what treatment are you having?

Is Rigchem the one in the midlands or Shadwell in london? i get confused.  Did you email them the prescription and have the meds couriered over to you the next day?

GG x


----------



## Diesy

Hey GG  

Thanks for that.  In a bit of a flap and have been on the point of tears most of today.

I used Rigchem in London.  I spoke to Yasser on Thursday, very nice man!  Didn't get the script till Friday after lunch.  Emailed it in and they got it to me in Glasgow for Saturday.  Very impressed!  Meanwhile I was at the passport office 

Didn't get the trigger, think I might phone and ask about the refrigeration situ.  Hoping to get to Reprofit and get it there.

Right now looking at flights and trains but don't want to book because I haven't heard back from the ESB for transportation of swimmers.  Getting me to Brno is a killer from here...but not as impressive as I'm hearing Suity's epic journey was!

Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

Diesy, know the feeling, it all seems so stressful and panic inducing.

Blimey Rigchem do sound impressive.  Did you have to pay a lot to courier it all that way?

Re: the trigger, when I went to Brno the first time i got myself in a right old 2 and 8 about the pregnyl and keeping it cold etc.  Suity helped me out a lot then, as always, so thanks again suity. 

In the end i got it over there, i found a chemist that would leave it at the grand hotel for me and the hotel kept it in the fridge until i got there.  i'll look up the chemist as i really was amazed that this was possible.  think the pregnyl (3 vials altho only 1 is needed for trigger i think, but i used the other 2 vials post tx due to previous miscarriages) was about £23.  Think it would be a few quid cheaper from Reprofit's pharmacy but they couldn't leave it at the hotel and weren't going to be open when i arrived/needed to collect it.

What tx are you having?  Do you know where you're hoping to stay yet? when are you going?

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Re trigger doses I've been given 2 or 3 vials each time to inject so check doses


----------



## greatgazza

I was given a box which had 3 vials in it which i picked up when i got to Brno and obviously couldn't understand the instructions and it wasn't like you get meds over here with the 'take 1 @ 3 times a day' etc on the box so ended up in a right panic. I posted on here from the hotel lobby's internet as couldn't get hold of anyone at the clinic and got different advice as it is a personal thing. In the end i was told to take 1 vial out of the 3. 

I then told Stepan about hearing about taking more pregnyl post tx to help it stick due to previous mc so took the second vial 5 days post tx and the third vial 10 days post tx but if this hadn't been the case would probably have only had the one.  

So diesy just make sure, if you are picking up the meds over there, that you know how much you are supposed to take and how.  I had no idea with it being my first time and tried to get the hotel receptionist to translate the instructions but it was just impossible.  also some of the advice i got from here was to mix up  3 parts liquid to 1 part powder which was wrong for me.  I was 1 part liquid, 1 part powder so just get clear instructions from Stepan so you don't have a panic.  I also texted him whilst i was there to ask how much to take and he eventually got back to me...... an hour after i'd taxi'd it up to the clinic in a complete state and had them do it.... an hour after i was supposed to take if for timing for my tx the next day...


Hey ho..

GG x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Just jumping in, hope you don't mind...

Suity - I'm surprised about the CMV situation with Reprofit donors.  I am CMV negative and I was told that (certainly in the UK) about 67% of sperm donors are CMV positive so if I wanted donor sperm here I would be in for a long wait to get a CMV negative one.  So I would be surprised if Czech donors are all CMV negative- unless CMV is a lot less prevalent there, for some reason?!    I'm not really convinced it is a problem, anyway - if you had met the love of your life, you wouldn't tell him "I'm not having your children because you are CMV positive", would you?!    (Come to think of it, I have no idea whether my KD is CMV neg or pos.)

Re: Day 1, I always thought 4pm was the cut off (just to confuse the matter).  But I don't suppose it really matters as it is only a nomenclature and everything is done based on scans etc rather than cycle days.

Suity - what an epic journey!  My KD hates flying so I have been assuming that if I went to Reprofit I would be on my own (i.e. embryo adoption) - but maybe I could get him to go by car and we could do DEIVF with his sperm?!    Out of interest, did you do DE + DS?  (I had always assumed you had donor embryos?)

GIA Too, GG and Diesy - good luck   , it all sounds most exciting.  Hope you all manage to sort out the meds and all the other logistics   .

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, it is odd about the CMV thing as you're right, most people are positive....but that's what it says on my paperwork....if you are concerned you could query it but both Stepan and LWC in London when I had tx there said the risks were tiny (I am also CMV negative so it is potentially an issue for me - if you're positive it doesn't matter either way)

B - yes, I did fresh DE with DS which didn't work, but had 3 frozen eimbryos from that cycle which I went back for in July which resulted in this BFP
re the driving - actually if it hadn't been all so stressful and such a rush, it would have been quite fun - a nice break...especially if you took in slowly and took in some sights along the way and had someone to share the driving/talk to along the way 

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity I haven't got anything from Reprofit saying anything like that   .

Re triggers you take a smaller dose for IUI than IVF I believe so that probably adds to the confusion. I went to the pharmacy in Shadwell to collect the pregnyl, thought they were great but he did give it to me in a normal plastic bag and told me that it didn't need to be kept cold   , I'd taken a cool bag with me so put it in that anyway but if anyone is getting him to send the pregnyl I'd check that he was going to be keeping it cool on its travels.

bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza

Beth I think getting day 1 right is quite important for planning etc, not for the acutal tx as, as you say, that will be determined by scans, but for me (and lots of others) knowing day 1 means knowing what days to take meds and if booking scans, flights,hotels etc you are timing it roughly around what you think will be day 9,10, 11 so getting day 1 right means you hopefully at least have the right starting point.  Although our bodies don't always do what we expect anyway do they, so all the best laid plans can go awry regardless of 'knowing' your days...

Suity, this is more on the topic on DE + DS i started but it's just come to me know with Beth asking that question.  What have you/are you doing with your frozen embryos that you haven't used?  Hope you don't mind me asking, don't answer if you'd rather not.  I guess often one would save one for a possible sibling and then decide but with you having twins you might have more than enough on your hands  

GG x


----------



## greatgazza

Also, I too have no paperwork from Reprofit....is that only for IVF tx?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - don't mind you asking at all..I have just one frozen embryo left and I will store it for at least the next year or two...until I am sure that I don't want to use it myself. At that point I will need to decide whether to donate it to another person/couple or have it destroyed. I am not thinking about that until I decide whether I want to use it myself....cross that bridge when I come to it
Is difficult because only 1 - so less chance of it working, and I need so much expensive immune tx that it makes it a very costly attempt for just one embie, but on the other hand I don't know if I'll be able to leave it there without trying again as it would be a full sibling...
Am going to wait and see how I feel once I've had the twins....

re paperwork, the sperm bank at Reprofit emailed me a list of potential donors to choose from as a Word document, at the bottom of this list is the comment re tests done on the donors. I replied to them by email confirming which donor I wanted - I then marked this on the Word doc and printed it out for myself as a record....well more for the child/children than for me....if you don't have your donor details somewhere in writing, I am sure you could request them...

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi All,

Just been looking at hotel bookings and Grandhotel is very expensive compared to others and only has non-refundable rooms right now.  Has anyone stayed at other hotels?  
I am doing searches on FF and reading the "guides" on the CZ threads, but most people do seem to end up at the Grandhotel.

Thanks
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 who are you booking through? I always used octopus travel and they were really reasonable and always offer a refund if you cancel before I think it's 48 hours before you're due to stay and then a partial one after that. Are you trying to book direct with the hotel? That's by far the most expensive way of doing it. There are other cheap hotel sites like gta and others I can't think of but octopus always came up best for me. I hope that helps. 

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

I stayed at Grand first time as it was most mentioned but last time i went for cheapest through octupus and stayed at Vorenz 1 which is walking distance from clinic and I preferred as it had free wifi and on the same tram line as grand so easy for getting into town as well. You can normally get breakfast included deals on octupus. Europa is supposed to be good - I met up with a load of people staying there last time

Theres plenty of us on here to provide you with specific directions if you find a cheaper hotel- The standard of hotels over there seems ok to me especially after denmark where there not so hot and very expensive!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

The only place I've stayed apart from the Grand is Voronez II - OK for 1 night but I wouldn't stay there for longer...it's cheap but pretty basic (it's right next door to Voronez I which is much nicer - so make sure you don't get them mixed up)
Location is good as you are close to the clinic and you can also walk into town pretty easily too...

Hope you find somewhere - check out the accommodation thread too - might be some helpful hints there   

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks girls   

BB  I was looking at rooms via Octupus and it was non-refundable for the Grand, but not the others.  

I'll keep looking at the other threads etc   

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
I have booked the Grand via yeego so you could try them?
F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - Yeego comes up much cheaper! Thanks.  But Grand don't have internet access do they?
GIA Tooxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

In the rooms I mean (internet access)
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Grand do have free internet access in the lobby (one computer so you can't spend all evening on it!) 
You can get internet access in the rooms but you have to pay for it....about £8 per 24 hours I seem to recall although it's been a while since I've stayed there...

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

That's really strange about Octopus not giving refunds, never had that   . Pleased to hear that you've found it cheaper. There is free wireless in the lobby/bar so you can take your laptop down there. I know that some people have got free/cheaper internet in their room when staying for a while so you could email them and ask about that.

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Hi ladies - good luck with your travel arrangements GIAToo - sounds like you are getting a better deal after shopping around!

Quick update from me - my CMV blood test results have come back and I'm CMV negative, so this means unfortunately that the sperm donor I really liked (ID release as well) I can no longer use. Back to the drawing board! There is an anonymous donor I like but he has Eastern European ancestry and I want to make sure he's been tested for Tay-Sachs disease before going ahead. I really wanted to use the ID release donor so this is yet again a setback, and whilst in the UK CMV isn't considered an issue to worry about, I just daren't take the risk (even though it's very small) as I've had so much bad luck, it would just be typical for me to catch CMV whilst pregnant. Not the end of the world though and I'll just have to manage my own disappointment after being so pleased I'd found such a nice ID release donor.

Thinking of you Midnight - not long to go now!

Rose xx


----------



## bingbong

oh Rose             not sure what else to say really, I hope that you find the perfect donor that you're happy with.

bingbong x


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, Rose, you are not having much luck  .  Could you look for another ID release donor?  What is Tay-Sachs disease?

B xx


----------



## lulumead

so sorry Rose to hear yet another thing to sort out...but will cross everything, that new donor is the one that hits the jackpot.
  

xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Rose,

I just got my CMV back too -ve also.  But the donor that was my first choice was also -ve, all good, until I got home and had another think about it.  I've been walking on air all day thinking how fantastic that it's all falling into place.  Now I'm just exhausted.  Too exhausted to book four flights, donor, kennels for next week.  Not forgetting hotels!  I need a secretary!  

I hope you are having more luck, Rose!  When are you going?

Diesy   xx


----------



## Rose39

Thanks ladies - it's very frustrating but not the end of the world.... Bethany, there are very few CMV negative donors out there, and so ID release CMV negative donors are quite rare, which means I don't have much choice in terms of available donors. In answer to your question, Tay-Sachs disease is a fatal genetic disease that is very unusual in the general population but more common in people with Eastern European Jewish ancestry. This is what my last donor was found to be a carrier of - if I'd had a BFP in my last 2 cycles of tx I'd have needed a CVS test on the baby and if the baby had been found to have the disease I would have had to terminate the pregnancy as babies with Tay-Sachs typically die before the age of four. Cryobanks typically either screen all sperm donors for this or screen donors considered to be at higher risk (those with Jewish or Eastern European backgrounds). Hope this makes things a bit clearer!

Diesy - congrats on finding a donor you're happy with! I have a few weeks yet before I travel, but the import permit for the sperm can take several weeks to come through so I have to move forward really quickly.

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose how frustrating about the new sperm donor, but I know that you will move onwards and upwards, these barriers / hurdles in the way are to be overcome, and you will get there in the end you have the determination and will succeed I am sure.

L x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose- *All these hurdles to overcome, it never gets any easier 

Had my scan yesterday and lining was 10.7mm, which is the best I have ever had, so the Viagra is obviously working for me 

Fly over on Saturday and transfer is Sunday.......can't believe I am off again 

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose you as such a strong person, altho I'm sure at times you may not feel it.  All the best for finding a choice that is right for you re   's.
There's quite a few of us that are CMV- now ... makes you think that perhaps the odds aren't so low.
Sarah all the best honey - fab lining...
Safe journey      
All the very best to you both x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose -    hope you get that donor sorted out. I'm CMV negative too but I have to confess I didn't check my sperm/egg donor were as LWC said no need to match on CMV....

Sarah - sending you all the luck in the world, great news on the lining     

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - I so hope you get another good donor.   I was really lucky as I happened to choose an ID Release donor who was CMV negative, however like others I do question how important it is as the Lister only mentioned it to me when they started talking about egg donation.  That makes no sense to me, surely if it's important with donor eggs it's important with my own eggs?    I'm sure there's some scientific explanation    Good luck anyway x

I have to admit to going into a complete panic yesterday about going abroad - I don't mind the going abroad bit, it's the timing bit that I am worried about and I am so worried that I might ovulate on day 9 again, which is the day after I plan to get there!  I need to ask Stepan what drug he is giving me (if any) to stop early ovulation   

I apologies in advance for all the questions that will be coming your way..........   I'm scared tbh, I am sure once I get back from the trip I will feel very silly, but right now that's how I feel.  I always get very tearful before EC anyway    Ho hum, it will all work out.  

Morning everyone   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo hope your panic is subsiding a bit  . It is scary but once you're on your way i'm sure you'll be fine, it's the anticipation/apprehension that's the worst i think, once you're actually 'doing it' i think it feels a bit easier. Can you tell me what Stepan said about the Femara/Clomid issue? Where have you booked to stay? What day do you go?

Midnight, does viagra help with lining thickness?? How did you find that out? Do you really think that is what has made a difference for yOU? Good luck with your trip. Where are you staying?

Diesy are you sorted now? Where have you booked, when do you go?

Rose, hope you're having a bit more luck with your donor situation. I found out recently that i should avoid a donor of Finnish origin as my niece has Finnish type 1 congenital nephrotic syndrome. Pretty rare apparently but she had to have a kidney transplant when she was a baby, then my sister donated one of hers recently but unfortunately she rejected it not long after and is now back on dialysis.

For everyone;s information the chemist i found last time that left my meds at the grand, their email address is [email protected] and the manager who emailed me back was Danuse Vitkova. Hope that's useful for some. Pregnyl 5000 (3 vials) 450czk, 18usd, 23 euros. Possibly a bit more than over here? A few quid more than reprofit but very useful if you can't get to reprofit when it's open or arrive out of hours for chemists etc.

How do you have CMV tested for? Is it a blood test you can have via your GP? Don't know whether it's worth doing or not? I guess if we were just in a relationship with someone half these things would never even cross our minds, blood type etc.... blood type doesn't bother me for my donor because of that, i wouldn't ask a boyfriend what blood type they were before i started sleeping with them i don't think..  In case i'm being totally ignorant (totally possible  ) is there any reason to really consider it unless you have a rare type?

GG x

/links


----------



## greatgazza

Don't know if anyone is booking flights right now, but just had an email from ryanair and they;'ve got a sale on with flights to brno from £6.  It never works out anywhere near that but it helps a bit.  Sale on till midnight 4/11/10.  Hope some one can get a good deal out of it.

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks GG for the info ... knew should've held off booking mine... never mind... x


----------



## morrigan

GG I think the blood type thing us more relevant to couples using donor sperm who don't want child to find out from routine blood test there father can't be father. I'm cmv negative - gp tested it for me (blood test ) I have ended up not worrying about it as in demark they didn't have that information about donors and didn't think the risk was high of catching it from washed sperm- I can see where your coming from Rose wanting to make it all perfect - I'm sure the right donor is there.

Good luck to all those travelling soon.

Gg- can you get tested to see if your a carrier?


----------



## greatgazza

oh dear what a shame.  not what you want to hear when you've just booked, sos.  It never seems to work out with my timing either.  I can't book for a while as don't know my timings and it's tempting to do it when it's so cheap for roughly around when i think i'm going but i think it's risky as if you have to change things the difference you have to pay between flight costs can often end up costing way more than you would pay by booking it right the first time if that makes sense.


When do you go mini?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

yes, blood type is mostly important if you don't plan to tell the child about their donor origins....with us single girls it's irrelevant for donor sperm since you're going to have to explain lack of 'daddy' anyway! But with donor eggs for eg you might want an egg donor with your blood type if you don't plan to tell the child you used an egg donor...

I didn't bother about it as I intend to tell the child the full story anyway, I think my egg donor is O positive and my sperm donor B positive. I'm A positive so may well not match but as I say, not important as child will know re double donation anyway

as for CMV, yes, either GP or fertility clinic can test for this. I'm CMV neg but LWC always advised I didn't need to worry about using CMV pos donor as risk is tiny...so again I've never matched on that, although I can totally understand those who do want to match on it - especially after multiple cycles when it's important to get everything right   

GIAtoo -    timing can be stressful when going abroad....do check with Stepan as I'm sure he can prescribe orgalutran to delay early ovulation...
Good luck!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Great tip on flights GG, thaaaaaaaaanks!

 Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan, my sister isn't sure if there is a test to see if i'm a carrier and says that it is rare and i would have to be pretty unlucky to be a carrier AND get donor sperm from a carrier, she had amnio with two of her subsequent daughters to check and none of my other (6) siblings had any tests and had no problems.  She thinks i should avoid any finnish donors so i will mention it when i next email stepan.  I also have an appt to see recurrent mc consultant on thurs so might mention it to him as well.

I'm trying to work out what questions to ask him as it may be my only chance to see a fertility consultant over here without going privately and being single and not actively ttc like a couple would be i'm not sure how much they'll do for me so really want to make the most out of this appt.  Any thoughts on what to ask would be good, or any tests you think i could try and prise out of them?  I'm going to ask about DHEA supplements and whether he thinks they're good for egg quality and bringing FSH down.  I'm going to ask his thoughts on natural/mild ivf considering my age and damage that may be done to eggs with full-on IVF.  I'm going to ask his thoughts on Agnus Castus (can't remember what that's taken for but know i've read about it on here and have it on my list for some reason  ).  I'm going to ask what he thinks about the hidden C test that Serum do.  Basically going to ask how to give myself the best chance of success, make my lining the optimum, whether he honestly thinks IUI might be a waste of time for me as time is of the essence and if i'm right to have IVF.  Do you think i'd have any chance of getting a hysteroscopy/ any other investigations, and is it worth pushing for anything?  As i said, i'm really not sure how much more they'll do for me considering my circumstances but i'm going to try for whatever i can get  .

GG xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG I had my hysteroscopy done at Reprofit and used to take DHEA ... not sure if it did anything - apart from the spots!!!  
Started taking it again as find it tends to regulate my AF... 
I'm going over to Brno in March and have just checked - flights still the same price I paid!
       
All the best honey x x


----------



## bingbong

Just to add re the blood group is that I requested a rhesus negative donor because I'm O neg and if the baby is positive blood group and their blood got into my blood I'd create antibodies to it, wouldn't affect that baby but if I got pregnant again with a baby with positive blood group my body would attack it as a foreign body. You can get anti D injected to prevent the antibodies forming, it's given routinly at 28 weeks and after birth and after any bleeds that you have so it is fairly unlikely to occur, but it is something that I wanted to avoid so thought that it was worth going for a rhesus negative blood group donor anyway. However if there hadn't been a donor with negative blood group who matched my other criteria I wouldn't have bothered about it too much.

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bingbong am the same as you re thinking about blood groups - trying to eliminate all possible hurdles etc ... I went for donor same as me as I've got quite a rare blood group.  Don't want to complicate things further... x x x
How are you??  Can't believe how far you are!  Brilliant x x


----------



## bingbong

hi mini, yeah I figure why not try and make what we can control easier and less stressful!! I'm doing ok, huge and finding walking or doing anything much hard work! I can't believe how far I am either. I wish you loads of luck with your next cycle    

Midnight loads of luck for you too     

bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Wow- interesting debates about CMV and blood groups ....

Good luck to Midnight, GG, GIAToo and anyone else planning their trips or about to leave for tx!     

Thanks so much for the messages of support. Am now waiting to hear back from the cryobank re: alternative donor. I'm not very patient with things like this, especially when it's very time sensitive (it can take several weeks for the import permit to be sorted out, then the sperm have to be transported to SA, so I don't have much time to play with!). 

In answer to those who queried, when I had tx in the UK I had no idea whether I used donors who were CMV positive or not (and I didn't even get tested to find out whether I was positive or negative). But my current clinic is saying it's important, so I'm following their advice, and I've had so much bad luck with things that were very low risk affecting me (e.g. problem with donor etc) whilst things that had a high probability of working out didn't (e.g. 2 x DE tx), that I'm being ultra cautious. I've spent too much money and too long getting to this point and therefore wouldn't take the risk when I can avoid it.

Ok off home now (am at work) - hoping that the tube strike doesn't mean that the trains are packed silly!

Rose xx


----------



## greatgazza

Blimey Rose, i noticed from your signature that you'd had tx in SA, are you doing that again?  What made you decide on there and what's it like to plan/organise?  Do you do it so you can make it a bit of a holiday too?  i would have thought tx would be pricey there, is it not?  I've been to SA and i loved Cape Town.  Would consider it again, so would love to know how you ended up there and what it's like.

Mini, how much was a hysteroscopy at Reprofit?  And did you ask for it as you just wanted to have things checked out or do you kindof need a reason for them to do it?  Relief that the flights are the same and you haven't missed out.  How did you actually get hold of the DHEA? On the internet? As some doctors don't actually agree with it do they, and it's not a prescribed supplement is it?

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG - got the dhea over the internet - was recommended it by cons in Plymouth clinic.  Website was smartbomb in the USA.  I had to sign a disclaimer though saying that I took full responsibility.  Think my hysteroscopy cost 300 euros ... I did it so Reprofit could see if there were any problems - which luckily there weren't ... was told had a young uterus!!  Lets hope said young uterus likes being preggers!!!!                
Was really quick, altho did have to wait sometime to go in due to number of egg collections that day.  They knock you out too (bonus - don't do pain) and flew home the same day.  

mini x x x


----------



## morrigan

Gg if you go down DHEA route you need to get testosterone levels checked first as it can raise them.


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Some interesting discussions on here  . Re/ CMV, I was told by Midland Fertility Services that if you were CMV negative it was an HFEA requirement to be matched only to a CMV negative donor (sperm or egg). That was in 2007, so maybe the regs have changed now. I have a pet theory that people undergoing fertility tx are more likely to be CMV negative. According to MFS, 67% of the population in the UK is supposed to be CMV positive - and I know most people never get tested for it - but everyone I know who has been tested is CMV negative. How strange is that? 

*GG* - I have recently ordered some DHEA from the US. I got mine from dhea.com (it's taking a while to arrive, though  ) and my consultant, whilst he could not of course recommend it, said some words to the effect that he wouldn't rule out the possibility that it could be beneficial to "women like you" (I think he meant women with a low AMH, rather than those mad / brave enough to go it alone  ). *Mini* - I see from your sig that your AMH went up from 0.0 to 2 - do you think it was the DHEA? I am going to start cautiously with a low dose - my testosterone is I believe at the low end of normal, but I'd better have another look at my result just to be sure.

*GG* - re/ your other potential queries for your consultation, I believe Agnus Castus is supposed to be good for egg quality too, although I've never tried it. And I think mild/natural IVF sounds great for those of us of more advanced years! It will be my plan B (prior to donor embies) if I can afford it. Are you going to ask them about progesterone support - or were you on that anyway?

BTW, is anyone going to the Fertility Show in London on Friday / Saturday? I am going on Friday (day off work!). There are lots of interesting seminars, including one about mild IVF and another on treating the "older woman". I will report back if I find out anything interesting!

B xx

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

B honey - would love to say it was the DHEA but its been nearly 2 years since I was on it ... I honestly think that the clinic messed up - never believed it was 0.0 - had it come back as 0.7 or similar would've been more believable but zero seemed strange - that was nearly 3 years ago so do wonder...
Smartbomb are very quick on delivery......
My testosterone was in the normal range but consultant want me to try dhea .... 
All the best honey x x x


----------



## GIAToo

Cor blimey you lot have been chatting!   

GG - Stepan was happy for me to use Femara as I said I was a bit worried about lining issues and wanted to take Femara as a precaution.  I haven't booked a hotel yet, but I think it's between Voronez 1 and Europa.  Depending on when AF arrives after I stop the pill, I think I'll be going out around 26th November.

Bethany - I'm going to the Fertility Show on Sat - went last year and it was good.  Just going to have a nosey at some off the clinics this year - like to keep my options open!  Seems to be more exhibitors this year. 

Emailed Stepan today with more questions   .

Those that have used  Reprofit's sperm donors - how close to treatment have they usually sent you your choices??

Night all   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Bethany i am going to ask about progesterone support although i already have some which i used last time.  I didn't get it in relation to tx tho i already had it as i used to take it to try and help my depression/low moods.  I was going to go to the fertility show but when i went to book some seminars last week the ones i wanted to go to, exactly the ones you mentioned, were already sold out    So i'm not sure whether to bother to be honest, I went last year and it was really useful but i think it's the seminars i would be interested in mostly and it seems like some i fancied were on friday and others i fancied were on saturday..... still not sure, i'll have a quick look now and see what's left and if i think it's worth it.  I did think, having been last year, that perhaps even if a seminar was full that sometimes you can stand at the edge of the seating area and still hear the talk....can't remember if some are in rooms tho that you wouldn't be able to get into if it's full/hear what's going on....

Giatoo, was the grand quite pricey then?  I might give Voronez 1 a go when i go, not sure yet.  Question to you and others then, is clomid KNOWN as a lining thinner then?  I don't know if i have lining issues, don't really think so but wouldn't want to take anything if it does thin the lining?  But then it's prescribed to so many people isn't it, so is it only risky for those with issues?  Can't remember how long before they sent my choices, i'll look back through my emails and let you know.  really good luck with the new job tomorrow,    will probably be good to get back out there, i know i really need to.

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG - A known side effect of clomid is thinning the lining, but if you don't have lining issues then it might not be a problem for you.

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I emailed S today as I will be using clomid and asked if my lining is too thin for implantation and I have some good follies if I could fly out have EC and have them frozen using vitrification and then fly back the following month for ET and he said this would be possible. So there is an option without cancelling it and losing a cycle.

F x


----------



## greatgazza

Fraggles that's good thinking.  great idea to ask that and really useful to know that perhaps a cycle needn't be wasted.

what i don't understand is, the following month, having ET would you have to shut your system down somehow?  As you would have your own natural eggs in there as well as wanting to put in the frozen ones?  So do you somehow have to stop your own eggs that cycle? This is something that confused me on another thread as someone was having donor embryos as well as her own or something , very confused and not really sure what she was doing, but didn't understand it at all  

when you say have them frozen using vitrification, (i've vaguely heard of that and believe it's supposed to be a good process of freezing?)  do you mean have just the eggs frozen or have them fertilised and frozen so the following month you would be having like a frozen embryo transfer?  i guess it doesn't matter as either way round you have to have the eggs fertilised either before freezing or after? but just curious.

GGx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
I hadn't thought of that so perhaps someone else can answer but without meds I think I only usually produce one egg and at least my lining will be fine. Plus for me, with my age, it is highly unlikely that I will have lots of high quality eggs. Vitrification is ultra-rapid IVF embryo freezing instead of the traditional slow freezing process. Vitrification in IVF can allow freezing of spare embryos with better post-thaw survival rates and higher pregnancy and live birth rates from frozen embryo transfer cycles.

Does that help?

F x


----------



## greatgazza

yes that's great, thanks.

Curious again, did Stepan say how much each of the two visits would cost?  Would you have to pay both times for IVF as they'd be collecting one month and transferring the next but still pay for two full goes?  I think i've poss heard that vitrification can be expensive but i'm not sure.

GG x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
I don't think so as it would be one EC and one ET just spread over two months due to lining but have emailed him to ask him to confirm total price so I will let you know.
F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is possible to do natural ivf back to back as no drugs involved


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Yes am sure it is.
F x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls not sure if you'll be able to help but since finding out yesterday i have balanced translocated chromosomes i asked Stepan how much PGD is.  He attached this price list to his email but i don't really understand it.  

Preimplantation genetic diagnosis and screening
Procedures cost

Biopsy and fixing of Blastomers 15.000 CZK 600 €

Aneuploidy
                                                            No. of
                                                            blastomers
Chromosomes 13, 18, 21, X, Y            1-4                10.000 CZK 450€
                                                            5-8                19.000 CZK 800€
                                                            9-12              28.000 CZK 1150€
Chromosomes 13, 16,18, 21, 22        1-4                10.000 CZK 450€
                                                            5-8                16.000 CZK 700€
                                                            9-12              24.000 CZK 1000€
Chromosomes 13,16,18, 21, 22, X, Y  1-4                  18.000 CZK 750€
                                                            5-8                  28.000 CZK 1150€
                                                            9-12                37.000 CZK 1500€
Percinetric inversion                            10                    35.000 CZK 1450€
Robertsonian translocations              10                    35.000 CZK 1450€

Stepan Machac

The consultant i saw yesterday seemed to think it was ok to continue as long as the sperm donor wasn't a carrier.  I don't feel reassured by this at all and am in a bit of a state tbh    .  I asked Stepan what he thinks about continuing with OEIVF and he needs to see the genetic results which i don't have yet but will forward to him as soon as i can.

Does this chart mean anything to anyone?  Where is says "biopsy and fixing of blastomers" (is that the same as a blastocyte?)  does it mean they actually take out the dodgy chromosome and fix it so it can be used?  Where it says no of blastomers and the price increases does that mean that if they fix 1-4 it will cost x and if they fix more the price increases etc so one can decide how many to have fixed?  It's possible i have a robertsonian translocation (the most expensive one  )  I just wonder why it only has 10 listed in the blastomer column.  I would email Stepan about this but i'm not really sure we'd understand each other and i know how inundated he gets so just wondered if anyone else had any ideas about this.  This really has thrown another unexpected spanner in the works, it really has, it never rains eh....   I was really hoping i'd be booking my trip up for a few weeks time but i really don't know what to do now...

I might post this somewhere else if any of you think it would be better there if you have any thoughts?  I think there is a pgd thread but i keep struggling to find it.

GG x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GG            
Honey I wouldn't know where to begin and in all honesty a professional opinion and advice would be best.  If your consultant said its ok to proceed then I'd go with his advice.  I'm sure once Stepan receives a copy of your report it will all be that bit clearer.  

I really hope you manage to get a professional answer to your questions and soon.  

Take care - sorry I can't help.

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Rose39

GG - have sent you a PM which I hope will help....

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

How do you find out if you are a carrier of anything pl?

F x


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - after my m/c I had karyotyping done where you have a blood test and they check your chromosomes.

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
So how much would karotyping lighten my wallet or do you need to have a m/c first?

Thanks Rose.

F x


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - I don't think you have to have a m/c first... I just had it done after my m/c to understand whether this might have been a factor. I think it cost around £400 (not 100% sure of the exact cost as I've had so many tests since then...).

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

mmm wonder if reprofit can add it to the bill when I am next there - how long does it take to get results pl?


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - if I remember correctly it took longer than the other tests... I think a few weeks, but I can't remember exactly as it was not long after my m/c and things are blurry from around that time. 

Rose xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi GG,

Sorry to hear your news   My ex was a carrier for this, as were his dad, his brothers and sister.  My ex's previous girlfriends all had miscarriages.    But his parents went on to have five kids.  His sister had twins without any trouble and two of his brothers had kids too.  

On the medical side everyone is different and I really don't know anything about it but I think it is good that the consultant said keep going.

Sending you a big   and these      
Diesy xx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - my friend is having that test via her GP (she's had 3 m/c) and it takes c6 weeks for the results to come back.
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks Diesy.

It's only just sinking in tbh and the more it does the more i    .  There was me thinking tx was stressful but now this.  I was hoping to tx before christmas (in a few weeks actually) at reprofit but i really don't know what the f**k to do now.....

GGx


----------



## Diesy

Hi GG,

It must be very upsetting!  I can't imagine    It must be difficult but the consultant did say keep going.  And my ex had four siblings and six nieces/nephews.  It is possible to carry on and have babies!  I hope I'm not saying all the wrong things here   I think the thing to focus on is the consultant.      

When I spoke to my local family planning clinic about it they suggested genetic counselling which is apparently where they work out the probabilities of having children as opposed to the cup of tea type.  Maybe this is part of what your consultant was talking about today about you keeping going with it.  Maybe from your results he could tell it was worth it.

Right now you'll be tired and in shock, so try to get a bit of sleep and let things muddle around your brain a little.  I'm sorry I can't do more than send   &  .  By the looks of it Reprofit can still do stuff for you - all you need is one little eggy to stick.  Maybe this is where it will all get sorted out 

Take it easy this weekend, I'll be thinking of you.
Diesy xxx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks Diesy

No, of course you're not saying the wrong things, you're being really sweet  

My worry with the consultant is just how much he hurried the appt which i now feel quite angry about considering the news he was giving me.  He didn't actually give me any explanation of what the issues were and definitely not the possible implications.  He was so blase about it i came away not thinking it was that big a deal but knowing more about it now and what the possible outcomes are it's really sad and worrying.  

If i had an endless pot of money i'd just think, 'ok then I just need to do PGD' and try and get on with it but even at reprofit, if i have what's known as robertsonian translocation (the consultant was just incredibly vague and said i had 'balanced translocated chromosomes so i don't even know what possible abnormalities/disabilities i may be in danger of passing on, if i were to make it to full term that is) then that is the most expensive PGD on reprofit's list at 1450 euros.

Have made an appt to see my GP to get referred to a genetics counsellor (don't know if that costs and can only be done privately?)  as suggested by someone on here and I may still go for it with OEIVF at reprofit before christmas as trying to keep things in perspective (which isn't easy right at this minute) but ANYONE could be unlucky enough to have abnormalities and there is still a chance i could have an embryo that's fine.  Who knows, eh?  This is all such a lottery.  Maybe we've just got to take our chances as no one knows what's round the corner.

GG xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hey GG,

Yes, I think the medical profession take a lot in their stride without considering that a lot of people don't have a medical background.  They can be very cool.  And balanced sounds good.  You are not alone in it messing with your head, I know my ex was very conflicted about it.

I don't know but the way I heard about genetic counselling it was NHS provided and it just worked out probabilities and communicated that as a way forward.

For what it's worth I agree with your idea of OEIVF before Christmas.  There is a chance that it'll be fine so in my eyes it's worth a go.  Just think of those strapping 6ft nephews of my ex.  Not to mention the other four.  I'm pretty sure the consultant wouldn't have said keep going if it was a waste of time and money.  I'm hoping you get some really kick ass sperm to do the job!    

Fingers crossed!
Lots of  these wee guys  !
Let me know how you are getting on  
Diesy xxx


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs gg- I've got no idea on the subject but I wander if you ring your consultants sectretary and explain what a state your in you could arrange to write to him with the questions you didn't think to ask when he delivered the news.

Maybe write those questions down and ask gp where to get information from.

It does sound like stephan might know some more when you get results to send him.

Hope your feeling better soon.

Xx


----------



## Bethany915

GG - so sorry to hear of your horrible news   .  Like Diesy says, it sounds like you could do with a weekend of just not trying to decide anything and letting it all wash over you without thinking too hard.  Then maybe after a few days, you might see the way forward.

I'm afraid I have never even heard of balanced translocated chromosomes, so I can't help on the technical side - other than to say I heard a seminar yesterday at the Fertility Show by a technical expert from the Care group of fertility clinics.  They have just introduced an egg/embryo chromosome screening technique and he went into quite a lot of detail, so might be worth looking on their website to see if there is any background info that could help?  

Other than that, as the others say, if the consultant thinks it worth going ahead, why not stick to your original plan so long as Stepan agrees?  But the thing that springs to mind, given your age (and hope this will not upset you) is DE.  I can't remember from the other threads what your thoughts have been about that - but maybe you could have one go at OEIVF at Reprofit (or two or three if money allows), but then think DE (or donor embryos) as your back-up plan, so you don't feel quite so stressed that the OEIVF *has* to work?

But, anyway, I think you should put all these decisions on one side for a few days, and get out and do something nice in this winter sunshine   .

B xx


----------



## Rose39

GG - how are you doing hunny? Like Bethany and Diesy say, maybe allowing a few days to get over the shock of this news would be helpful as it's a lot to take in. 

Bethany - I think you're referring to CGH/ CGH Array, which Care Nottingham and Manchester offer, and increasingly other clinics in London such as LWC. There is lots of info out there if you search on CGH, and SIRM in Las Vegas have been doing this for several years. It is expensive though - I think about £2500 on top of a regular IVF cycle.

Actually GG, maybe a consult with Dr Sher at SIRM might be helpful - he does these for free (obviously promoting his clinic). He is extremely plain speaking and direct, which some ladies can find a bit hard to deal with, but he is one of the world experts on IVF and you can just register for a free consultation with him on the SIRM website. 

If you'd like to chat about DE - just send me a PM. It isn't an easy decision to make, but my primary reason for moving to donor eggs was that I wanted to maximise my chances of having a healthy baby, especially having gone through a miscarriage which was probably due to chromosomal issues. I moved to DE quite early, having only had one IVF cycle with a poor response, but now I've made the move, the pressure of getting as many cycles in as possible due to my age has gone completely and I know that my chances with DE are so much higher than with my old eggs, so I feel more optimistic when I do a DE cycle than when I did an OE cycle. It's not for everyone I know, but I'm so glad that this option is available and that there are such amazing women out there who are willing to become egg donors.

Hope that you're having a restful weekend hunny - take care and sending you big hugs    .

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Re CGH having researched it a bit many places do it in London- Lister, CRGH, the Bridge, LWC, CARE - they tend to send them to Dagan's labs in Oxford where it started, but you need a good crop of embryos and to get to blasts! 

L x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks for all your kind thoughts girls  

JJ1 or anyone else, do you know the difference between PGD and CGH?  I don't really understand if one if better than the other or what reasons one would choose one over the other?

Any thoughts?

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

CGH is more comprehensive, PGS is for certain diseases only eg CF etc, if you look on Geoffrey Sher's SIRM website there is lots of info- he is a big fan. If you know the translocation etc or the disease that your family have eg CG etc they can screen specifically for it

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248049.0

Ladies I have just listened to this interview its 6 Oct starts about 12 mins 20 into the show. Single Irish lady who went to Reprofit- great story

L x


----------



## sweet1

well Ladies it's on again for me...

AF turned up this morning which for once is absolute perfect timing, as I have a week off work booked starting next Sun (day 9) to the following Sun (day 16) so I am planning to go to Reprofit for the duration to make sure I get the timing bang on, as I think I messed up with my last 2 IUI's.

Any advice what day I should go out in time for first scan - do you think Day 10 for Day 11 would be ok - and do you think I am safe booking a flight back for Day 14 (flights from Brno go in the afternoon so I could be basted on day 14 morning if worst came to worst)

I want to be out there long enough, but not a second longer.

I will post on the Reprofit thread too but is anyone on here going to be there then (prob the 22nd - 26th Nov)

I am excited because for once I will be able to get the timing perfect, worried as it is my last vial and may not work so what then,  and a whole host of mixed emotions really. But mostly positive ones at this precise moment!

Does anyone have any tips on how to avoid dying of boredom while in Brno for 5 days.

I think I am going to try Voronez this time as cheaper than the Grand, but I am waiting for Stepan to get back to me.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi sweetsa

Glad things are looking good timing wise, it makes such a difference to the added stress when things are difficult to work out/co-ordinate.

With my first trip to Reprofit i had scan here day 10, travelled day 11, trigger shot that evening and tx on day 13.  I was worried about timings so didn't fly back till day 15 and was bored out of my mind!!!  Couldn't change my flights easily unfortunately.

Second time in copenhagen i travelled early (leaving home at 4 am aaaggghh) and got to Copenhagen on day 12 and had scan at the clinic that day (tried to save on scans here as they're included with the tx) but i had to fly early as was arriving on a saturday so clinic not open all that long.  I triggered that evening day 12 and had tx on day 14 (when scanning doc said i was ovulating right then) and i again travelled back day 15.  If i hadn't been so worried i possibly would have arranged to fly back late day 14 and again i couldn't change my flights without having to pay much more.

Would you consider having a scan here?  then you could possibly go out the day after rather than having to spend extra time there to incorporate the scan? it's all swings and roundabouts really cos if you're saving on a hotel night you're spending on a scan (more expensive than a hotel night) but at least you're at home more which i would prefer if possible.

What cycle day have you had tx on with your previous IUIs?

If you did travel and scan over there on day 11 you might need to make sure you have your pregnyl as you may need to trigger that night.  Are you getting it over there or travelling with it?

I will be out there after you unfortunately.


GGx


----------



## bingbong

grrr, just wrote a post and lost it   

Stepan likes scans on day 10 so I think I'd try and get one done on that day, especially if you're going all out to get the timings right this time. As GG says you might need to trigger on day 11 so you'd need to have that in mind. 

Voronez is meant to be nice but I think that it's 2 rather than 1, but someone will come along and confirm that. One of them isn't meant to be very nice. 

Good luck.
bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza

Yeah i read that one of the Voronez'sssss is nicer than the other but now i can't remember which!  As i was possibly considering a change from the grand but i'm not sure, i might stick with what i know.  Can't remember if i read suity saying she'd stayed at the one that was nicer...

I'm struggling with the reprofit oct/nov/dec thread as it moves so fast!! and i feel like i'm coming into it late as many have been on there ages and all know each other.  Everyone's still lovely but i'm feeling so sensitive at the moment that i can take it personally if my post seems to get overlooked as they're all in the throes of chatting away.

GGx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thought it was 1 rather than 2?  Never stay there ... Always stayed in the Grand but might try something different next time ... Grand getting a bit boring... especially on your own.
x x


----------



## morrigan

I stayed voronez 1 last time which is the nicer one and definitely helped with boredom as it had free wifi in room plus having to catch team into centre for resturants etc took up time !!!

I had my scan in uk morning if day 10 then flew out as flight landed  after clinic was shut - I flew back day 13 but I had iui on day 11.

I was lucky enough to meet up with some fab ladies over there which helped - the oct/nov/dec threads soo busy but people tend to group with people they were out there with.


----------



## Lou-Ann

SweetSA, I don't know anything about going out to Reprofit, but wanted to wish you luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

SweetSA - it's definitely Voronez 1 that is nicer.  I'm planning to fly out on 26th November so I guess we will just miss each other    I am staying at the Europa - mainly 'cos it has free in room internet (wired) and it's near a park so I can go for lots of long walks!    I know it'll be cold so I'm taking my Lake District walking gear   

Feeling VERY low these days, hating the job I'm doing which isn't helping, and have thought a few times about cancelling this cycle, but I really do like the idea of escaping life here for a week with a pile of books!!

Take care everyone   
GIA Too xxxx


----------



## sweet1

Aw GIA2 so sad I am just going to miss you 
I'm sorry you are feeling so down.   Are you going to come to one of the meets? It would be great to see you.

I hope I haven't booked the dodgy Voronez - it's in a street beginning with K which is south of Hlinky, I know that much. Ah well, I'll put up with it, it was much cheaper than the Grand this time!

I've booked to go over day 9 (Sun) have scan day 10 then Reprofit can do the trigger for me. I'm booked to fly back day 14. Have got in touch with someone on Reprofit thread who will also be there so fingers crossed will have someone to chat to!

Also RyanAir charge THIRTY pounds for a case so I am going to try and wing it with hand luggage!!! For 5 days!!!!


----------



## morrigan

Sounds like a great plan Sa- the voronez are next to each other! 

Just a quick word or warning bit sure where your flying from but Ryan air were sooo strict at Stansted the time before last - the physically measured and weighed carrying luggage and made you put even stuff you'd brought in departure lounge in bag first - I got charged a fortune to have bag shoved in hold last minute ! It's a bit random when they do it though - is there not a option for lighter bag I'm sure I paid a £10 each way last time as I wanted to take books to read. 

Giato hope trip is the magic one - hope ur feeling better soon.


----------



## greatgazza

I've managed to do hand luggage for both trips, it's well worth it.  the size of hand luggage case you can take isn't actually that bad,  check the dimensions of the case, it's  probably not so easy when it's cold so you might have to wear all your cardies and coats!!

GG x


----------



## caramac

Sweet SA - I'm late to this thread but would have advised flying out on day 9 and back on day 14 - which is what you've booked! Regarding hand luggage only...I bought a great suitcase from Argos that is super lightweight - basically so that the least amount of your luggage allowance is taken up with the actual suitcase. It's the right size for cabin baggage too and you can fit a lot into it - although I wasn't able to take my laptop because this weighs about 3.5kg by itself! TBH if you're going for the length of time you're going for it might be just worth swallowing the extra baggage cost so you can take things like your laptop (and watch DVDs on it) and lots of books to read. Even with the lightweight suitcase I could barely fit it more than some clothes and toilettries without being over the weight limit.

Here is the link to the suitcase incase you're interested: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2863599/Trail/searchtext%3ESUITCASE.htm

I'm pretty sure this is the size I bought - but check the dimensions against the Ryan Air cabin baggage requirements first!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, Voronezh 1 is the nicer one., although they are literally next door to each other so location wise it's not an issue
Voronezh 2 isn't horrible by any means (I stayed there one night in July) - just basic by comparison - no aircon (not an issue now but was 36 degrees when I was there and I had to get ice from the bar to cool me down enough to sleep!), no mini bar, no internet access, very basic restaurant, rooms very basic - but that said perfectly adequate for a few nights   
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry for more questions but;

Should I change all my money before I go? 
Can I pay Reprofit with my credit card?
Also, does anyone know if Reprofit  (Stepan) classes day 1 only if your AF starts in the morning?  Mine has just started (sorry for tmi) so I am not sure if I can call today Day 1 as it is just after midday.   

I have asked Stepan if I can have a donor embryo as a back up as I have been on the waiting list since July, and he said "YES I think so", but I am wondering if I have my day 7 scan in the UK and I have no follies, should I still go to Brno!?!  I know it is only something I can decide.  I suppose if that is the case then I could just contact Stepan and see if he has a suitable embryo.

Chose my sperm donor yesterday. I'm feeling excited, but also a little bit panicky (can you tell?   )  Was going to book my flight as soon as AF arrived, but now I'm not sure if I should wait until day 7 scan.

Any advice, or hugs, duly welcomed   
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GAIT I can't help you with the practical things but I just wanted to send you a    for luck and am so pleased that you are excited

L x


----------



## GIAToo

Oh thank you JJ1!    I have just been catching up on your consultation at Create.  Shame you have to wait until January, but apart from that all looking good and positive!  So I will be keeping everything crossed for you      
Take care
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Hi GIA   

I would worry about leaving it so late to book the flight, partly as they get full but also the price can go up but you could always take an alternate route if needed.

I found that the cheapest way to change money was in Brno itself, I would take some money with me and then some £s as there are some little booths that exchange money at better rates than the UK. If you are staying at the Grand come out and turn right, walk towards where the trams are and at KFC turn right, up there on both sides of the roads are the little booths, each has slightly different rates so check before you use one, and you just give them your £s and they give you the money. Plus you can change small amounts like £5 if you ran out and need lunch money which is really useful. 

You can pay by credit card at Reprofit.

I'm afraid that I don't know whether Stepan would count today as day one or not. Also can't help with the DEs   

Good luck!!!
bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Gia

I so know the feeling, it's awful     try to keep calm, it will SOMEHOW all work itself out

I get so confused about the day 1 thing and am forever asking people on here, any nurses i encounter etc.  How light is your bleed?  I have been told it's the first FULL flow from the morning.  In some ways it might not be that crucial as Stepan will know more from your scan about adjusting dates i would think and if you have some leeway around your travel dates (i.e. if you're not making your trip incredibly tightly around tx) then it won't have too much impact.  I would be tempted to call tomorrow day 1 if it's very light.

I would ask Stepan about what happens if you have no follies because DFET is done around 18,19, 20, are you there around those dates in your cycle?  As it's a back up for when there's no follies etc i would have thought it might be ok to go to Brno anyway?

I tended to book my flights as near to day 1 as possible.  How have your previous cycles been, have you experienced no follies or have you been ok?  If you have a back up plan then it seems one way or another you will have some kind of tx doesn't it?

I actually took all my money with me but as it was IUI it wasn't much money.  This time however, with it being more expensive i was going to ask the same question as i didn't really want to be carrying around hundreds of pounds with me.  I didn't know they took cards, do you know if they take debit cards Bingbong?  It's useful to know about those booths, i thought changing money over there might work out more expensive.  

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

BB - thanks for the info    I shall add that to my ever-growing notes! I'm not staying at he Grand 'cos the one thing I really wanted was free internet access in my room every day, so I'm staying at the Europa.  Unfortunately most of the hints and tips start with "turn left out of the Grand" etc    How you doing??  Not long now - are you booked in for a c-section?

GG - AF is very light, but it will be for as long as I'm bleeding as it is always light when I've been on the pill.  I'm tempted to say day 1 is today too, but can't decide!!!    As for DEmbryo being transferred on day 18+, that is way off as I was planning to be there from day 9 to day 15 as per Stepan's instructions.  Oh Gawd! Are you still going out on 1st Dec?  What does that depend on?  Hope you're ok    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

Giatoo- if you turn Left out of europa and then left at end of road you come to main road- you can get number one tram there which goes past grande and on to reprofit- if europas behind you you want to travel in direction right to left- hope that helps you orientate to all the directions - I havnt stayed at europa but met up with others staying there last time- apparently if you ask they will provide you with a kettle in your room.  

Sounds your on day one to me.

Hope your scan is fruitful x


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh thanks Morrigan   - I am going to copy and paste that info and email it to myself!! I think I am going to have to write to Stepan about the day 1 thing - was trying to avoid that as I'm sure he's fed up with all my emails/questions!!!   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## greatgazza

I'm really lousy but heyho, these things are sent to try us....all the bloody time it seems!

Well i guess Stepan must be able to do transfers in your time frame as well Cos he's doing it as back up for someone else i read about on here, which actually gave me the idea to ask him about it. She was doing mini ivf as well.  I know it's hard as i hate to keep emailing him, i worry that i'll bug him so much he'll just start ignoring me and i won't be able to have my treatment    but I would possibly just ask him if the dates/days of cycle fit in with DEFT as well or will he be expecting you to stay longer/change flights etc.  If you haven't booked flights yet defo worth an ask.  I know of some girls on here who book outward flight then book return nearer the time or when they are there.  That would panic me too much to be honest altho i panic that i might have to change my flights and won't be able to or will be losing money.  Well, basically at the moment i panic about everything so it doesnt' really matter what it is....

GG x


----------



## Diesy

Hello Gia Too - I had this exact conversation with Reprofit a couple of weeks ago - they'll call it your Day 1.

GOOD LUCK!!!

Diesy Xx


----------



## GIAToo

Eek! Diesy thank you!!    

Girls, I'm on day 1 - let the roller coaster begin!!!    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry GG - missed your last post.  I am going to book a return flight and then see what happens when I'm out there.  If I need to change it so be it.  I was already wondering how long I'd need to be there as I have taken 16 days to stimm on one cycle and then 10 days on another cycle! I don't "think" I would be kept going for 16 days on a mini IVF though   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo i missed one of your questions, yes 'apparently' i am going on 1st dec, and back on 2nd.  I have no idea if it will all go ahead as my AF was about 6 days early, (very unusual, it's usually late if anything) was very light and only lasted 2 days, plus i had an HSG last friday which could have contributed to some of the bleed so i actually have no idea if it was AF or some other sort of bleed..... i will have my scan next thursday (day 13) and i'm hoping Stepan will know from that if my timings are right or not, or if i get another/or my real AF then it's  postpone/cancel/lose money time.....my cycles have never been this erratic before, not like clockwork but nothing like this, i can't really believe it's happened now at the worst time possible.  I guess stress and previous tx's can cause changes but i would have thought that usually makes you either very late or not have AF at all....

yep, this is  a rollercoaster alright...

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAtoo - I think you have all your answers now to the practical questions
Reprofit definitely take credit cards but I'm not sure about debit though - I have always paid with Visa Credit
Re cash - if you are going via Prague then change a small amount into CZ crowns in the UK first to buy train ticket from Prague to Brno - although of course you could also pay for this with credit card so not a 'must do' - but you may also want a little bit for coffee/snacks etc en route. If going via Bratislava then change a small amount into Euros for the same reasons
Otherwise you can change it all out there and/or use the ATM (I know ATM is prob the most expensive option but I'm all for convenience and frankly having spent thousands on fertility tx, the pound or two I lose in foreign currency commission seems largely irrelevant!)

re flights, I'm with BB on this one - book now to avoid disappointment! 

re day 1, it's usually if you start AF in the morning that's day 1, after 12:00 then it's the next day. But tbh I don't think it's going to make a huge difference and the main thing is what happens at day 7 scan and timings will be adjusted after that anyway. So up to you really, if you want today to be day 1, just make it so!

re DE - on a DFET cycle it's true that you would usually have transfer around day 18-21 of your cycle - they are always 5 day blasts so this corresponds to you having EC on or around day 14 and ET 4 days later in an OE cycle if you see what I mean. So if your follies don't develop and/or you don't get any/enough eggs/embies through your own cycle, you would have to wait in Brno until the day of transfer anyway and then have donor embies put back in. Not sure if that makes sense but I had similar thing on my last failed attempt with OE - I had EC on day 14, then I had PGD done on the embies and 5 days later I went back for transfer only to be told all embies were abnormal and there was nothing to transfer. On the spot they offered me donor embies but that was too big a decision for me to make there and then so I went home empty handed (as it were..). So I think it's great that you are already thinking about this and mentally preparing yourself - but do just be prepared to be out there until approx what would have been the day of transfer on an OE cycle anyway (alternatively of course if it's clear at day 7 that things aren't going to work out with OE, then you can fly out later I guess but you would have to discuss with Stepan on how that would work exactly)
Not sure if this makes sense, but hopefully it does!

Anyway, very best of luck to you, GG, diesy and everyone else on the verge of heading out to Brno. It's terrifying and exciting at the same time I know, just hope we are soon to see lots of lovely new BFPs    

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo, considering what Suity has said, could you shift your whole trip back (later) by a few days? If i had been doing mini OE IVF i was planning to have scan here day 10, travel day 11 and EC day 12 or so.  What are your reasons for going quite early on day 9?

If you are worried about how you're responding maybe you could still have a scan here on day 7 and then again on day 10 so Stepan and you have an idea of which way your tx is going to go.  

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh gawd - now I really don't know what to do! Stepan told me I needed to be in Brno from day 9 to Day 15, but I guess from what you're saying Suity, that that is not long enough. 

In terms of time - it is not a problem as I'm not working, but I can't get my head round this at the mo!   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - I think 9-15 may work if you are doing OE and everything works out with your egg/s - because it's natural IVF it will be, I assume, a 3 day transfer rather than 5 (you only go to 5 day if you have lots of embryos)
So this would mean egg collection on say day 11 ish and transfer day 14..which would work out OK (or collection day 12, transfer day 15 and then fly home straight after)

However, and this you need to check with him - if you get to collection on 11/12 and there are no eggs, or no embies develop/fertilise after collection, would you then have donor embies put back on day 14/15 or would you need to wait a few days so that it would equate to a 5 day blast transfer?
I'm really no expert on this so best to send him an email and ask him to clarify how it would work if you don't end up using your own eggs/embies...

hope you get it sorted..main thing is you have outbound flights, if you have to change the return and add a couple of nights it's a pain (and a little more expensive) but not a disaster - good job you're not working though, one less thing to worry about   

lots of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

I know the feeling.

I'm sure suity will be back in a minute with much clearer info than me.  But it's a tough one as the different dates are for 2 different types of tx and as yet you don't know which you will be having.

Have you emailed S yet?  If not, i would defo ask his advice on this.  Just remind him you are having a DFET as back up and if that happens will you need to be there on different cycle days to the cycle days for OEIVF?  I wonder if it is somehow possible to do DFET earlier in the cycle and not have an adverse effect?  In some ways this shouldn't be too much different than if you were having OEIVF with a five day transfer should it?

When i was considering mini iVF i said i wanted to be there as little time as possible and asked if i could have scan here day 10, travel and possibly trigger on day 11 if necessary and then EC day 12 or so and he agreed.  Day 9 just seems a bit early to need to be there for me but i'd be interested to see what others thinks.  

Can you remember the other FFer who was having this as a back up?  Might be worth seeing what S told her and how long she was told to stay/what cycle days etc.  I'll have a look back through some of my posts and see if i can find her.

I'll take a deep breath for both of us as we both need it!!   

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

Update suity beat me to it


----------



## greatgazza

Also, Giat am i right in thinking you sometimes ovulate early in the month? Is that why you're going quite early?

GG x


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo

I have had a look through some posts and the other FFer having mini ivf with DFET as back up (who gave me the idea for it) was flatbingo, her post is on page 101 of the reprofit oct/nov/dec thread.  She says she is hoping for tx before xmas but doesn't say when.  Not sure if she's posted much on there since.  Might be worth a PM just to find out what itinerary S has suggested she follow?

Let us know how you get on with any news from S.  

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks girls      I so appreciate your comments.

Ok, so I have taken a deep breath, and I am going to book my outbound flight for day 9 (yes GG I did ovulate on day 9 last month! Well remembered, even I had forgotten   ) and then leave my return flight until I know what I'm doing.  After my day 7 scan I will email Stepan and we can decide from there. I may lose money on flights etc ,but as you say Suity, in the scheme of things it's no biggy.  

GG - I have been chatting to flatbingo as we may be out there at the same time....who knows!?!   

Lots of love to you both for helping me get through my panic!    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gait are I presume you are doing natural ivf or mild - do they do IVM for you as well so take the smaller eggs and grow them in the lab then fertilise them? Good luck x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi JJ1 - yes I'm doing mini IVF, but I don't think Reprofit does IVM yet. 
GIA Too xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

GG and GIA Too - Just to say lots of luck for your imminent visits to Brno.  I'll be really interested to hear how you both get on  .

B xx


----------



## sweet1

Well here I am in Brno again - getting sick of the place now! I am feeling a little despondent today as I went for my Day 10 scan this morning and despite taking twice as much Clomid this time (100mg) only seem to have one decent sized follie at 19mm. The two on the other side are 14 and 12. So it will be resting on there being a good egg in this follie and the swimmers doing their job. I am trying to be positive.

Trigger at 9am tomorrow and IUI at 11 on Weds. Then I still have another two days to kill here. Looked into changing my flight but it was too much. Still I have finally found the cinema (how did I miss this shopping centre before?) so I am going to see The Social Network tonight then they have The Switch on Wednesday night as part of a "Ladies Night'.

I am feeling a little down TBH as this is my last vial left here at Reprofit and after that I will have to have a think about what to do if it doesn't work. At 36 do you think I should be heading for IVF? I don't want to leave it too late but the thought of IVF scares me. Maybe I should try one of the Danish clinics. The thought of coming back to Brno for a 4th time is a little too much to bear....

My test results, FSH and LH etc are still good, I have not had the AMH test as GP won't do it, do you think it is worth having? Where did you guys go to get that. I feel like I don't really know what's going on with my body. Maybe a lot of it is just luck.

Still I will try and remain positive for the 2WW.

How is everyone else getting on? All the best GG and GIA2 for your imminent visits.

SA x


----------



## some1

Sweet SA - just wanted to send you lots of    and    for this treatment.  Your 19mm follicle sounds great!  I think Clomid is one of those drugs where you can respond completely differently from cycle to cycle.  On my last cycle I just had one follicle of 17mm at trigger, which worked so don't give up hope.  Also your 14mm follicle could easily have a growth spurt by the time you trigger tomorrow.  Hoping this is the cycle for you and you don't have to start thinking about further tests or IVF     

Some1

xx


----------



## caramac

Sweet SA - those follie results are just fine for IUI! You only want one dominant follie anyway and they sound as good, if not better than the results that I was getting at my day 10 scans.

I had my AMH test done at a BUPA/Spire clinic in Bristol (they have them all round the country) and think it cost about £120 ish. If your AMH and other levels are good I don't see why it wouldn't be worth trying a few more IUI attempts first before switching to IVF. I had always planned to do six attempts at IUI before switching as I figured that this would be closest to the one year of trying naturally that couples are encouraged to do before starting any tx. It was only when I got my low AMH result and thought a past chlamydia infection might have damaged my tubes did I start to consider switching to IVF earlier than planned.

I know that Brno can be depressingly boring when you have to keep going back again and again, but try to think of it as a little break and relaxation (take loads of books/DVDs on your laptop) and enjoy the time away! When you consider the cost of other places it makes sense to stick with it.

Anyway, with a bit of luck you won't need to even worry about this as you might get third time lucky like me and bingbong both did! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## greatgazza

sweet sa    

I'm sure like some1 says those follies sound pretty good and will be ready to go!

I know what you mean about being there, I've only been once (there again next week) but i was there way too long and got so fed up on my own.  Luckily i did find the cinema (even though i hate it) i whiled away a few hours there one night, so glad you've found it.  God it's so annoying that flight changing isn't easier and cheaper, would make things so much easier for all of us.  Do you come back Friday then?

Hopefully you won't need to consider IVF    .  I also found the thought of it incredibly scary which is why i would have opted for the 'mini' ivf route which i would have been having if other things hadn't come to light.

From what i have seen on here IUI is so random and some women have 5, 6, 7 or so goes but i wouldn't have wanted to keep putting myself through that with the low success rates, however, at 42 i felt i had to throw more at it than i probably would have felt at your age.  You just never know, you might never have to think of what do next again  

Try and keep your chin up.  So hard i know as mine's been dragging 6 feet behind me for months now..... 

GGx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck sweet Sa I really hope it's worth the trip!

I have take that's it only takes a minute girl in my head only with the words it only takes 1 follie girl !!!

Hey to everyone else


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sweet SA wishing you lots of luck in Brno hopefully your last time there for tx!


----------



## breweryb

Hey there - I'm new here !

I just got my cycle cancelled today by reprofit. I was on day 8 of a 10 day protocol taking gonal-f and menopur. I was supposed to fly there on Wednesday - this was my first attempt at IVF

My scan showed the left ovary with a 10mm follicle, the right: 13, 10, 8, 6, + 2 smaller).

They said the  result was not good enough for egg collection and to abandon this  cycle / stop stimulation for poor  response.

Is this correct and as bad as they say or would they one that was 13 have grown to 17 by friday - and would that be good enough ... do i need to push them?

They said I can try again, but the response will probably be the same again. 
has anyone else been in this situation .. any advice on what to do next .. reprofit seem to think donor eggs is the only realistic next step?

Is reprofit not the clinic for 'a poor responder' and is there where else to go abroad that is well recommended and will work with singles?


Cheers
Denise


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Denise

I'm afraid i don't know anything much about IVF as never got to do it but wanted to say i'm really sorry you've had your cycle cancelled    that must be pretty disappointing and hard to hear.

Hopefully some more clued up ladies about IVF will come along (but a bit late now tonight, another reason why i wanted to post so you would have someone answering and seeing as my routine is completely upside down i'll be up for a while.... ).  Others may advise you to push the clinic as I know follicles can sometimes surprise people and grow pretty quickly but i really wouldn't want you to take my advice too strongly as i'm really not an expert.  What day was EC supposed to be?  Friday?  I think the risks are that if you don't have a lot of follies to choose from there will be fewer that fertilise, then fewer that make it the transfer etc so the odds are diminishing with fewer to begin with.  In many ways people on here argue 'you only need one' (egg) to make it, but on the other hand could you be saving the money from this potentially futile treatment for the next go when your drugs could be changed/dosages tweaked and timed differently etc which may have more success.

It's a really tough one and i would wait and see what other girls who have been in similar situations think.  I would also have a good look on these boards to try and find discussions about this situation as i'm sure it's discussed an awful lot on here and happens to a lot of people.  Look on the reprofit thread, the single girls considering/having ivf thread and try typing in 'cancelled' and maybe 'cycle' or 'treatment' in the search facility and see what you can pull up.

Not sure if reprofit is 'the clinic for a 'poor responder'' as such but either way there are several other clinics that will work with singles so don't worry about that.  I have read that the first cycle of IVF is usually a very good indicator of how one responds and,as that, is very useful to work out how to proceed from there.  Not saying it's necessarily like a trial run but most people say that you have to go through one cycle to see where you're at as it were, and from that your protocol will be worked out to have better luck next time.

Hope you get some answers soon and can work out what to do.

GG x


----------



## sweet1

I'm sorry to hear that Reprofit have advised you to cancel this cycle breweryb, after gearing yourself up and taking all the meds that must be very hard to hear. I am no expert so not able to give you any advice but what GG said seems sensible, I'm sure your time will come but that doesn't help you right now so   


AFM, had trigger this morning (Pregnyl instead of Ovitrelle this time, hoping that might make a difference!!!!) and waiting for tomorrow now, thank you ladies for your positive comments, it has made me feel more positive too. Fingers crossed!


Hope everyone else is ok, am off to meet another FFer for coffee in 1/2 hr. Will be nice to have some company.


----------



## GIAToo

Sweet Sa - good luck for tomorrow       

Denise - I'm sorry that your cycle has been cancelled     . I am no expert,but I am a poor responder and am on my 4th IVF cycle.  I am surprised they have cancelled tbh, but it may be because they were thinking about the cost of you flying over and there being no guarantees that your follies would grow.
What dose of drugs were you on?  Were you on long or short protocol (did you down reg with synarel or something before starting stimming?).  AS far as I am aware, Reprofit are not known for being good with poor responders, however I am doing my 4th IVF cycle with them on a mini (or mild) IVF, which some people believe is better for poor responders.  YOu take a much lower dose of drugs with the aim of only getting one or two good follies for egg collection.  Drugs are MUCH cheaper! I was on the highest dose of drugs before (450 a day menopur or Gonal F) and on 2 of my 3 cycles I only got 1-2 follies.  I have myfirst scan for this cycle on Thursday and who knows if I'll have any follies, but I have asked Reprofit if I can have a donor embryo as a back-up plan (I have been on their DEmbryo waiting list since July anyway).

The Lister are the best clinic in the UK for poor responders, but are seriously expensive (I had my first 3 cycles there and still have sperm there, but simply can't afford to try again there)  Create are another clinic you could look into - they favour natural or mild IVF for women who don't respond well to drugs.

It is a minefield and you really have to do your research, then go with what you feel comfortable with.  At the end of the day, it is your money and your body so you can always tell the clinic what you would like to do (Once you've done your research!)  That's what I did with the Lister and Reprofit which kind of shows you how hit and miss it can all be   
I'm sure others will be aong with more advice too.  TAke care and be kind to yourself, you've had a big disappointment   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hi all,

I was looking into donor sperm for a reprofit DIUI and wondering how people go about sharing shipping cost.  I am looking to import from Xytec in the USA.  Does anyone know if there is a thread to share shipping cost? I'm heading to the US in a few weeks and REALLY tempted to get it shipped to me and bring it back but sure that's ALL kinds of illegal. (I live in the UK and would be bringing it to Prague for DIUI).

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## GIAToo

Dawn - I shared shipping costs when I got my sperm from Xytex.  Xytex just let me know if there was anyone shipping sperm to the same clinic and around the same time and they split the cost.

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Dawn I might be interested in sharing shipping costs - when do you plan to go to Reprofit? There is a reprofit thread for jan - march 2011 and it would be great to see you there if that's when you are going.

F x


----------



## sweet1

Well ladies I finally (after 3 visits) met Stepan today and he was absolutely lovely, everything I have heard is true. I always worried a little due to his blunt and short emails but in the flesh he couldn't be more different. He did my IUI and was talking about the possibility of snow at the same time...which was bizarre but I guess it's just a job to him!

So I am now back on 2ww. Fingers crossed - if this doesn't work I may also be looking into importing again from Xytex but with a possibility for IVF this time!!! I must say I have a renewed faith in them since meeting S.  They also somehow seemed to be more thorough this time, I even had a short meeting with S in his office to discuss next steps!

Good luck to everyone about to head out there.


----------



## GIAToo

Sweet SA - Woo hoo PUPO lady!      Glad you had a good experience and you got to meet the big S    Hope I get to meet him too, but I know that this is not guaranteed.  Take it easy now lovely!

I have my first scan tomorrow - I'm excited, but also keep telling myself there probably won't be much going on "down there"   

Ho hum!  Been trapped in my house since 9am yesterday as had a gas leak.  Had to go to be with front dooe open and gas men in and out of my house ALL night    

Love to all
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Fraggles said:


> Hi Dawn I might be interested in sharing shipping costs - when do you plan to go to Reprofit?
> F x


Hi Ya, 
I'm waiting for an HSG and results over the next week. My consultant is trying to convince me that the grand in the UK I would spend for IUI is better than £100 quid in Czech due to how expensive scans etc are here.

Above decision pending: I'm thinking I will be heading to Reprofit Jan-March for either IUI or IVF round 1. (probably will be feb or march as I've used up all my holiday and don't know how the hell I don't get in trouble for the amount of research I've done on this so far) I've contact Xytex to see if I can share shipping cost and waiting for them to come back. I have to arrange a notary for the documentation that Reprofit requires now. (easy to via google and a visit to the notary)

Phew so much to sort to get the process rolling.

Dawn


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Dawn

sweetsa and I shared shipping costs from xytex to reprofit before so it is definitely doable.

F x


----------



## Diesy

Hello 

Good luck Sweet SA!!!!!
    

How's everyone else?

Gas leak Gia Too - oho!  Good luck with scan 

I've been away being busy but am back now, but grumpy - shouting at my poor four legged friend, then feeling so guilty   Plus, seem to be tripping over house guests everywhere!  And I live in a flat, if they were flat guests it would be easier, mmm...

Diesy  xx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on being pupo sweet Sa


----------



## greatgazza

Good luck on the 2ww sweet sa      I did get to meet Stepan for my tx but only for about 45 seconds which was a bit disappointing!!! He did seem nice tho, hope i get to meet him for a bit longer next week.

Giat hope your gas is all sorted.  I've got my scan tomo as well.  What dates are you off?

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

GG - ooh good luck with your scan.  If everything is as we hope, then I will be flying out to Brno on Saturday. What about you?  Let's hope we both get good news tomorrow    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Fraggles said:


> Hi Dawn
> sweetsa and I shared shipping costs from xytex to reprofit before so it is definitely doable.
> F x


Cool. I spoke to Xytex yesterday and is $575 shipping to Reprofit so not as bad as I was quoted on the online chat. $575 shared would be great! (Would prefer to spend hard earned cash on donor sperm rather than the FED EX/USPS and Czech Mail!)

HSG is scheduled for Monday and combined(HSG and Hysterscopy) results Thursday. 
Once I have all of that going to finally bite the bullet and pay for extended profiles on Xytex as I think I have my donor chosen. (I am getting 10% off at the moment does anyone know if they discount it more?)

Phew...

Dawn


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hi all,

I just recieved this email:
I confirm we can offer you IUI and IVF treatment with donor sperm with no waiting time. Unfortunately there is a new law in czech republic and we have to treat only couples.
We  strictly require signature of both partners. Please let me know if you are still interested.

((((UPDATE: I think this is from my original query to the general reprofit email address.  I strongly suggest people email Dr Stephan directly to avoid emails like this. Don't mention you are single... perhaps like the US policy in the miltary up to this year don't ask don't tell))))

Dawn


----------



## GIAToo

Hey lovely ladies - just a quickie as I'm in an internet cafe!  Had to email Stepan PDQ with my decision after my scan this morning.

Basically I only had one folly on the left at 8.9mm and a fairly thin lining at 2.8mm (Stepan wasn't worried about that).  I called Stepan and he asked me if I thought it was worth me coming out for one follie.  I said no.  He told me to have another scan on Monday (in the UK) and then we would make a decision.  I thought about it, chatted to a FF and my Mum and then called him back and said I wanted to give up on my OE and could he see if he had a suitable embryo (or THREE) for me!  (I've been on the list since July so I'm not jumping any queues   ) He told me to email him and he would email me back tonight.  Hence why I am in the internet cafe.    I am holding back the tears, but I believe I have made the right decision.  I want to be pregnant (as we all do) and I can't face the ups and downs for too much longer.  If it's not even going to work with double donation, I'd rather know sooner rather than later so I can get on with the rest of my life.  And as my Mum says, we will all love any little baby that comes along.

Sorry for me post, I'll be back later when I'm at home, but I just needed to vent a bit on here to try and stop me making a fool of myself and balling my head off on Oxford Street (best place for an emotional woman methinks ££££)   

Take care
GIATooxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Giatoo

Am sorry you are disappointed but well done for your quick decision and here's to Stepan sending you good news tonight.

xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

GIAToo said:


> I want to be pregnant (as we all do) and I can't face the ups and downs for too much longer.
> Take care
> GIATooxxxxx


GIA - I hear you and know you are not alone in all of this. The emotional toll is massive but know you have a massive community of strong women behind you. My prayers are with you as you wait to hear from Stephan.

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo -    massive decision but at the same time it's not as if you haven't been thinking about this for a long time
hope Stepan comes back with some good news for you tonight
I know it's easy for me to say coming from the 'other side' as it were but I really don't think you will regret it once you're pregnant and your chances of ending up that way are so much higher with donor embryos...

best of luck    
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Hello lovelies,


Back from a holiday so missed all the news.


GIAT: sorry to hear you have had to abandon own eggs, but I am crossing everything that you are pregnant ASAP. I think your mum is right    You will love any baby or three    that comes along. We're due some triplets on here   


Hope everyone else is ok.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

GIAtoo     this is such a hard journey x x 

Lulu - great to have you back!  How was the holiday? x x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Giat
sorry you've had such disappointing news     and a shock.

As suity says, and has been giving me a lot of advice and support about this recently, i think when making this decision there will always be a part of us thinking 'what if', what if the next go worked, what if one more go would do it, but putting ourselves through all that is so soul destroying and then we might have to call it day at some point anyway so maybe making the switch now is saving ourselves some more heartache.  And hopefully, as suity and others have been telling me once we're (hopefully  ) pregnant it will be the best decision we made.  I think with this the apprehension and thinking about it beforehand (hopefully) is the hardest thing, as we lurch from one side to the other wondering if we've made the right decision and still have the option to think about the alternatives and whether we should change our minds.  

I feel i really need to get this done as i'm struggling with this beforehand bit and if i'm lucky enough to get a positive will be at the stage that suity and others are at who are just so thrilled at that prospect that they know they did the right thing.

Have you emailed Stepan again tonight and any further forward?  When do you think you would be out there if it all goes ahead?

I so know what you're going through and i'm still grieving for my own eggs and struggling to let them go and there will probably always be a part of me that wishes it could have happened, and i doubt that will ever totally go away (like grieving for anyone) but hopefully this time in a couple of weeks we'll both have our bfps and wonder what all the stress was about        

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

Oh, i had my scan tonight as well and my lining is 8.2 which is fine for DFET but i doubt i would have made it to mini IVF either as the largest follie i had was 6mm on day 13....much much worse than my two IUIs which i was quite shocked about, but i guess my body is telling me something and reinforcing the fact that i'm doing the right thing, however hard that is to accept.


Quick question Stepan has said to take 600mg progesterone from Saturday but the pessaries i have are 400mg.  Do you think it's ok to take 2x400mg (800mg) or cut one in half?  Or should i just check with him that 800mg is ok?

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi girls,

Having a bit of a mare communicating with Stepan - he offered me two embryos, but his email wasn't clear if he had 3 Grade 1 embies or 2 Grade 3 embies (Suity can vouch for me it was confusing as she has been helping me ........ again!  )  Anyway, I wrote back for clarification and he wrote back and I couldn't read the mail as it was "too big" and couldn't be displayed in full.  He has tried to send this message to me THREE times now and I'm going a bit stir crazy!!    The donor chracteristics look great, but not sure I want to accept Grade 3 embies.   

Fraggles - thanks hun and thanks for calling me today   

Suity - you are so right, I have been thinking about this since I was told I was menopausal a year ago.  The biggest feeling I had today was one of relief tbh.  How are you and your LOs doing?

Lulumead - triplets!    I don't think so!  How was your holiday? I hope you feel lovely and refreshed   

Mini - thanks hun    How are you?  Are you sticking with your DE slot for March? 

Dawn - thanks hun   So are you going to go to Reprofit or are you off out trying to find a partner to take?!?! Hope you can get round that whole partner thing like the rest of us have   

GG - As I said to Suity above, I felt so relieved today.  Yes I felt sad, but as my Mum so beautifully put it   I was "flogging a dead horse!" with my OE    Exciting news about your lining though.  Sorry I can't answer your question about cyclogest.


Anyway, I bought myself a dress and a bag, had some lunch and then did a bit of Christmas shopping before coming home to try and sort out some embryos (never thought I'd say that in my life!   )  I feel quite upbeat and I'm sure I'll still have some down days over this, but for now I feel positive and hopeful   

Love to everyone   

GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Have you phoned him to say can you clarify?
F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - when the email gets too big, he needs to strip out all the previous mails below it and just send the text...but he sometimes doesn't understand this
You could try using an alternative email address if you have one - his emails to my Hotmail used to be 'too big' but if I forwarded it to my work email, it worked OK...

All good with me, seem to be experiencing a better phase at the moment, I don't think I could quite claim to be 'blooming' but I certainly feel better than I did, which is good   

And to both GIAToo and GG - best of luck with this, I know it's a hard move to make and you are always tempted to compare with others who are still able to use their own eggs, but I think you've both made the right decisions for you at the right time   
Hope it all goes really well    

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - I just emailed a new message asking if I should just call him   

Suity - I was thinking of doing that, asking him to strip out all previous messages, but I don't have a work address now    .  Glad you are feeling better   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Can't you just delete all his previous messages on his email to you and then ask him to reattach or am I missing something?

Good luck. I hope you get an answer tonight.

F x


----------



## greatgazza

Giat  i had exactly the same issue with S's emails recently and i kept asking him to send me a new one but he just didn't get it.  Try sending him a totally new message i.e. not replying to the ones he has sent you and ask him again to reply to that particular one.  Now rather than replying to his emails and creating a really long thread i create a totally new message and only let it to and fro a couple of times.  Also, when i do reply to his i delete the reprofit logo from it as that adds to it making it bigger.

I did have an aol account that i used briefly but then was able to go back to hotmail.  Just be quite insistent that he replies to that particular NEW email and doesn't go back to the old thread you were using. 

I'd email him back from a brand new email and ask him very simple questions about the embryos to clarify.  Maybe say you are confused and can he confirm that he is offering either:

1) 3 x grade 1 embryos                  

OR

2) 2 x grade 3 embryos  (or whatever the options were)

Let us know how you get on 

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles and GG - I have already done what you suggest.  Just waiting now.  Gawd, this is so stressful!    I hope I get an answer tonight too.  I would be surprised if they had frozen Grade 3 embryos wouldn't you?

Thanks    

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Gia Too - Sorry to hear that you have had to give up on your OEs   and what a tough decision to be faced with - but I'm sure, like Suity says, you will not regret it - and think of those good stats you have suddenly given yourself   .  Hope you manage to sort out the communication with Stepan.

GG - are moving to donor embies too?  How exciting!  It seems to be the way to go   .  

I might be joining you both down that route soon - having just turned 43, I suddenly feel very old - somehow 42 feels like you are still in with a chance (however slim) - but 43 is a different matter   .

Anyway, lots of luck to both of you - I hope we see a couple of BFPs here very soon   .

B xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

GIAToo said:


> Dawn - thanks hun So are you going to go to Reprofit or are you off out trying to find a partner to take?!?! Hope you can get round that whole partner thing like the rest of us have
> Love to everyone
> GIA Tooxxxxx


I am still waiting for the HSG test on Monday till the planning the next move but I am hoping to get round the single thing. I think it might have been a red herring as another FF member told me she got the same email when emailing the main Reprofit number and not Stephan directly. If not I will be treating one of my guy friends to a trip to CZ. *laugh*


----------



## GIAToo

Dawn - sorry I forgot you were going for your HSG - hope it goes well and your tubes get the all clear      

Bethany - I think my desire to be pregnant before I'm 43 is bigger than my desire for a child!!    So  I totally get where you're coming from.  Good luck over the next few months with your KD and AI      

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Bethany i found out recently at my recurrent miscarriage appointment that i have balanced translocated chromosomes which gives me only a 25% chance of a totally healthy embryo/baby....the other 75% is made up of either 1) a baby that has the same translocation as me so is totally healthy but will have problems when they consider having children 2) I continue to miscarry or 3) i don't miscarry but there will be abnormalities.....  pretty devastating and bleak news.  I had been planning mini OEIVF this cycle but on finding this out was just too terrified of trying with my own eggs.  I couldn't do PGD with the mini version as there wouldn't be enough eggs to test.

I wasn't totally ready for this at all as it has all happened so quick and i've been really struggling with the decision and trying to grieve (as fast as possible although grieving's not something you can really speed up!!) for my own eggs but reading about others on here and lots of advice from suity   has really helped me come to terms with it.  I'm sure there will always be a part of me thinking 'maybe, just maybe....' but to not be terrified i would have to spend thousands more on PGD and i'm not even sure if what i've got would show up with the screening that's available...also i do have to be realistic about my age which adds another dimension to the overall risk and hikes it up even more....  not great odds all in all....   But i'm a bit like giat and i want to be pregnant as soon as possible and having seen that many women, some younger than me like suity, had many heartbreaking cycles with their own eggs i could have just been putting myself through endless stress (not to mention money and drug havoc) when this journey is already doing me in, and then still have to have a few donor cycles.  I'm trying to be really positive about this but also don't want to get carried away that doing this is any guarantee, as again going back to suity this isn't a magic pregnancy wand and it took her 3 goes but here's hoping   

Giat it is so stressful especially when you're waiting for vital information, i hope S gets back to you soon and you can make a decision.  Will you still be going on saturday?  Will you need to change flights etc?

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

GG      It IS a really tough decision.

Nothing from Stepan the rest of the night so I'm going to bed now.  I will have to change my flight as Saturday is only Day 9 and I don't really need to be in Brno until Day 18-ish, if at all this month   .  Have changed my hotel booking for free, but need to see if I'm getting an embryo before I cancel/change my flight (cheaper to change it than cancel and completely re-book).  Ho hum   

Night xxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo  sleep well.  If you don't hear from S first thing ( i did actually receive a few emails from him quite early in the morning) give him a ring, which you're probably thinking anyway cos you're flight's saturday.  I hope he comes back with the information you want and you can make a good decision.  The small consolation i'm taking from all this is only having to go away for 1 night and not having to have loads of drugs etc. We will defo miss each other out there now which is a shame.  Will you still stay at the Europa?  Good that it doesn't cost to change it.

let us know what S says in the morning.  hang in there, it's the not knowing/not getting a response that is soooo stressful but i'm sure you'll know soon.    

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

quick Q girls, if you're using donor eggs do you still need to take folic acid? it's no hassle to take it but just wondered if there was any point?  Not sure at which stage of development it actually helps and whether having DE makes it redundant.

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, folic acid still needed from pre-conception (ie now) until 12 weeks....ALL women regardless of age etc are advised to take it, so although you are having DE, the eggs/embryos still need it to ensure healthy development

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

thanks suity,  i've been taking it for months and haven't stopped so will continue.  I wasn't sure which part of the development process it was helping with and thought if it was helping the eggs form healthily then it would be redundant with a donor

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

I am a bit gutted here. Was feeling SOOO happy with my decision and excited. Stepan came back and confirmed he was offering me three Grade 1 hatching blast embryos, but then sent an email saying I would have to start again, which means because the clinic is closed mid Dec to mid January, I will have to wait until February







I know it is only 2 months, but I'm so upset. I have asked if I can carry on and have the transfers on this cycle and I am just waiting for his reply. Why is this all so bloomin' complicated?








GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Oh Giat i'm so sorry to hear that.    Why can't you carry on?  Is it because of your lining?  You said when you emailed him the scan results he was worried about your follies but not your lining only being 2.9 or what it was.

You're on day 8 now?  If it's because you need to take progynova can't you source some and start it asap to build your lining up in time??  I would push it if you can, but obviously only if it won't be futile.

I'm going to text you quickly

GG x


----------



## greatgazza

I had a look round and came across someone that is doing a natural FEt mango2512 on the cycle buddies/holiday hopefuls thread, altho i think that's her own eggs so not sure that makes a difference.  She wasn't having any meds at all, just a lining scan, then checking with opk tests that she had had her LH surge then egg transfer a few days after that. I'm sure there are must be others, maybe have a look on the FET board?  But i would think progynova might be needed if your lining needs a bit of help.  But that can be sorted.

You never actually said, what reason did Stepan give for not going ahead this time, was it your lining?

I hope he comes back to you soon and with some good news.

GG xx


----------



## Diesy

Aw, Gia Too, I'm not much use, but sending hugs!
    

Diesy xx


----------



## Rose39

GIAToo - hope you're feeling a bit stronger today hun! February will be here before you know it!   

GG - when do you fly? Hope you come to a decision you're comfortable with re: number of embies to transfer.  

Fraggles - when are you planning your next tx?  

Mini Minx - how are you doing hun?   

Quick update from me, as I haven't posted for a while, whilst I sorted out a new male donor. I am just psyching myself up to do an enormous pile of ironing so I can start getting my clothes ready for packing - I fly out on Wednesday, hoping that the snow doesn't reach London before then! I don't want to come back to a mountain of housework on the 2ww (hoping I get that far!) and have been hoovering, mopping floors etc.  It feels a bit weird getting out a swimsuit for a tx cycle (it should be in the 70's and sunny in Cape Town so I shall relax by the pool and read and knit - actually I bought 2 1950's style swimsuits in the Boden sale - my tummy is covered in clexane bruises and my bum will be covered in gestone bruises so I needed something modest!    ).  Am feeling quite stressed right now - work has been and is extremely hectic and I have to get to Dr Gorgy's tomorrow morning for intralipids at 8.30am when there is a tube strike! My scan on Friday was ok though, after 1 week on Progynova, lining was 7mm and triple layer, so that was reassuring, as ET (if we go to blast) won't be until Dec 11th. As this is my 9th tx, the self-protection mechanism is kicking in and I'm cautiously hopeful, but not allowing myself to get excited (especially after the awful luck so far this year). My next post will probably be from Cape Town!

Wishing good luck to those cycling soon!    

Rose xx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck Rose39 - you really deserve this to be the one - I've got everything crossed.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - wishing you all the luck in the world     
Enjoy Cape Town - will be lovely to get some winter sunshine

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Rose


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey - thinking of you and wish you all the luck in the world x x x


----------



## lulumead

Crossing everything for you too Rose..so so hope this is the one for you.         


xxxx


----------



## lulumead

Crossing everything for you rose....so so hope this is the one.       


xxxx


----------



## Diesy

Just to say good luck Rose!
    
And the swimsuits sound amazing!

Hi to everyone else 

I've decided to book a UK consultation asap, find out where I am with everything before going onwards.  Bit of a pain this Christmas malarky getting in the way of everyone's Tx!  And you know, we could do with a couple of virgin (ok, stretching it a bit) births!  

Good luck to all 
Diesy xx


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - good luck hun - I really   this is your time.     Wish I was coming with you!   

Diesy - thanks for the hugs hun    Good luck with your consultation      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## some1

Good luck Rose !     

Some1

xx


----------



## brownowl23

Good luck Rose


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Girls

There is a donor tx chat on a wednesday at 8.30.  Your welcome to come and join me and spread the word to others about it too, lets get lots of people in to chat and share experiences. 

Chris


----------



## Rose39

It's snowing heavily here - now feeling really stressed given I fly tomorrow night..... hoping it doesn't stick and that Heathrow has bought lots of grit!    Trying to keep positive! Greatgazza, what time do you fly? Do you go from Heathrow too? 

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  that it all goes smoothly, my donor and his partner are flying into LHR today from USA and all is ok so far.  I really hope that this cycle goes well. When is ET planned for? Is it sunny and summer in SA? How long are you staying for?
I recall that you are using the same egg donor but obviously have had to change sperm donor.  I so hope that you rae celebrating this Xmas. 

We've a light covering in North/Central London atm.  I used to love the snow but I am terrified of it now as I had a bad accident in Dublin at the weekend and have smashed my face up due to their thick snow that came unexpectedly. We had to walk 3 hrs (in the early hours of the morning) in the snow back to my friends appt, as the transport system ground to a halt, no taxis etc. We walked into to her lobby I dusted the snow off my feet on the mat, and put my foot on the marble floor and went flying onto my face. I am black and blue and look like Ive been beaten up with half swollen eyes and bruising past my nose and a lump like a unicorn!  I saw a Dr who said I could fly home, and so I wore a hat, dark glasses and nobody asked me to take it off from her house to mine- although nobody sat next to the 'weird' one on the plane!!!! I cancelled work for this week- the down side of being freelance, and arranged for the Ocado man to deliver today.

L x


----------



## greatgazza

Oh JJ what a nightmare.  So sorry you had such a shock and are in the wars.  It really knocks you when you fall over when you're our kindof age doesn't it.  Nothing like when we're kids and it happens all the time. Thank god you didn't actually break anything?  Hope you're healing well and quickly.

Hi rose I'm really worried about the weather too.  I'm flying from stansted.  I keep checking their site and their flights seem to be happening but some seem to have quite bad delays to leave.  I guess at least i'm not having tx the same day so it will be horrible to have to sit at the airport for hours but at least if that's the least that happens i won't miss my tx.  Just hope it doesn't get any worse.  Would be really awful to miss everything now after gearing up for it all.  Then i think, like giatoo i'd have a couple of month's wait cos of clinic closures over xmas etc.  Hopefully airports will be more geared up for this after the debacle of last year with not enough salt/grit etc.

As if all this wasn't nerve wracking enough without crap weather thrown into the mix to stir things up even more.  How far are you from LHR? Are you driving there?

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

Oh and i fly at 13.40 Rose, driving and parking there so need to be there about 11/11.15.

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, I hope the snow stays away long enough for you to get out of the uk. Good luck for this cycle,    it's the one for you   

GG, hope you are still able to get your flight too   
JJ, sorry to hear of your accident, hope the bruising goes quickly   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Fingers crossed for the flight Rose!!!

Good luck with your travel arrangements GG!  Hope the weather calms down for you!  Not long now!  Good luck!!!

JJ - nightmare!  Hope you are less black & blue and feeling fine soon!

Hope everyone else is doing good 

I'm still in no-mans land with a foot on each fence - ouch   Folks must read my posts and think I'm two different people!  (Sorry bout that!)  Ordered my Clomid today had a meltdown about  my ex last night - see what I mean.  Got a email from Reprofit today saying my follie count was good from my scan when I had my AMH done.  Should I go ahead with a UK consult, or just assume results are good and wing it...  Think I'm wanting to do something and SO! excited for everyone that is but...  Feel free to clunk me over the head   I will probably rattle to the sound of pro-conception vitamins!

Hugs to all!
Diesy  xx


----------



## morrigan

Hope travel goes well Rose and gg - where are you driving from gg ? I drove past Stansted on way to work and it's fine - I think they are expecting it to be ok  weather wise in that area ( spent half the day in teleconference about weather !) today's drama was actually grid locked roads due to traffic- I'd  allow extra time for driving bit- M25 was terrible.

Jj ouch how horrible - arnica by bucket load for you - can't believe gg mentioned age !!!!- lol- your young chickens both if you.

Diesy all sounds good I reckon you don't need to pay for further consult unless you've decided whether to go ahead or not - sounds like last minute wobbles - we've all been there.


----------



## Diesy

Hi Morrigan,

Cheers, think you are right, they said they would focus on my AMH result, which was 19.7 - that's satisfactory apparently.  Any ideas if they would say more than that?  IT all means nothing until I actually have a go and I seem to think I have time but worried I don't really :s  

Just wanting to do something positive I think, take some action without doing The Deed.

Do you have your dates for Reprofit?

Diesy


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan i'm driving from Watford, so quite a bit of the M25 to navigate unfortunately, think i'm gonna leave earlier than i intended but luckily i'm travelling after the rush hour, but that doesn't mean much on the M25, it can be ridiculous at 3 in the morning.

and i didn't mean about JJ being old or anything!!   (we're the same age!)  but even falling over at 25 can be a shock, it's just not like when you're a kid and you fall flat and get up and run off!! we're just not used to it as adults, and a lot of the shock is to do with embarrassment and it's horrible.

GGx


----------



## Diesy

http://www.yaktrax.co.uk/

Grippy things for winter shoes.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG I'll forgive you re age!! I know I am an old bird!    I am a scarey sight and then someone text me to say nice photos on ** and I am not even a FBer- I was horrrified and asked whose and then rang my friend asking why she'd done it, but she's put pics of us all earlier in the night- so paranoid and insecure as well!!

Good Luck with flights to all the corners of the world, my donor and his partner flew in LHR this afternoon no problems and no snow on that section of M25 to Sussex- the Kent areas were bad by the looks of the TV.

l x


----------



## morrigan

Diesy - your amh is b***y fantastic - whoop whoop - mines 5.7 !! Have you looked into the whole supplement thing if you need to be doing stuff !- I fly on 8th feb have had protocol so can get drugs now - whoop!

Gg it will be fine - you can always do a10/a120 if it's a carpark! Normality tommorrow I hope.

Jj- I bet you like a celebrity - that's just had surgery ! We won't tell anyone !


----------



## Diesy

Wow, cheers Morrigan, that's given me a wee lift!  I was starting to think I'd got it wrong with the lower end of the optimum scale at 28 :s  Knew you'd know the biz   But don't want to lull myself into false sense of security, but it suggests I have a bit of time? 

I've started taking Pregnacare Conception, is that the kind of thing you mean?  I'm really worried about my caffeine intake and stress levels because I think that contributed to a previous miscarriage. 

If my AF hadn't taken flight those would have been my Tx dates for Feb.  But I took 2x50mg Clomid last month and AF has gone MIA.  That's great about your dates, not long!  And a little time to prepare and recover from all your other trips. I can think of worse ways to spend Valentines days other than 2WW


----------



## Diesy

PS  Morrigan, I think I should just send you £160 for my consult.  I think a Dr/Mr/Ms Whoever would be a bit disappointing after FF


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Diesy said:


> Cheers, think you are right, they said they would focus on my AMH result, which was 19.7 - that's satisfactory apparently.


Wow 19.7 is awesome. Can I ask your age? That's in the "normal" range for conception! Sounds perfect for you!
Dawn


----------



## Diesy

Aw, cheers Dawn!  I'm actually 40 and stalling a bit 

I was going to message you on another thread because I too looked into Tx here, like everyone but got put off with the costs.  So I'll be going to Reprofit.  I'm in Glasgow too, so trying to match up flights is interesting.  I can't get home after the Brno flight, the joys of being Scottish   I need to chill on the logistics side  

Are you going for Tx soon?

Diesy


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Diesy said:


> Are you going for Tx soon?
> Diesy


Hi ya, 
40 and 19 amg is awesome... I'm 36 and 8. Whooo :-( . I am seeing my fertility consultant on Thursday to get all the info in one place. I am currently planning to chat to a (gay) friend of mine about being a KD or co-parent. (I'm still debating this) I may try "self basting" for a cycle or two if that works out. If not it's back to donor sperm from Xytex and Reprofit in the New Year. Either way... pregnancy is, by the grace of God, a nature determined must for 2011!

Dawn


----------



## Diesy

Hiya Dawn - I think I've had my fertility consult on here!    AMH, it's all genetics.  I hope yours goes well, get all the facts and you'll be one up.

I considered asking a gay chum - I couldn't do it though.  Good luck if you head down that route with the big 10 inch syringe (read that on here!).

I got a list of American donor's from ESB also - comes in vials, not sure what that means.

I've kinda picked a donor...but there is a man kicking about that I like, so I don't know whether to put my cash on the swimmers yet and they are running out.  I probably should though, I think I can put a hold on them and return them at 75% if I didn't need.  It's about £1000 to buy what I'd like, ie three goes.  Oh, I'm all mixed up!  I am set to go ahead mentally but...blokes 

Maybe I'll be seeing you at Reprofit 

Diesy


----------



## Bethany915

Diesy - I think you mean a 10 ml syringe, not a 10 inch syringe    (not unless you're talking about using an actual turkey baster  )

Anyway, good luck - if I were you, I would get off the man bandwagon and go for the baby - before it's too late...  I know your AMH is enviable  but your eggs are still 40 years old (sorry to put a dampener on things) and you don't want to miss the boat.  You can always find a man once you have your child/ren safely in the bag (so to speak  ).

Dawn - good luck to you too - hope your friend is amenable to the idea  .

B xx


----------



## lulumead

GG & Rose - hope you both got your flights ok.  Good luck     .


hello to everyone else.x


----------



## Diesy

Anyone still here?  Just about to purchase four goes?  Sound ok?  Gonna store them at the bank then I can refund 75% if it doesn't happen...but it will take a miracle now for it not to go ahead.

Diesy


----------



## sweet1

Hi Diesy,
Just curious, where did you order from and what is this 75% back if it doesn't happen? Do you mean if you don't actually have tx, or if the tx is not successful? Just curious for if and when I order morwe from Xytex as I haven't heard about this!

Also did you get your AMH done on the NHS? I haven't had that done and if my current tx is a BFN I would like to get it done, but I think I will have to do it privately, I'm just not sure how to go about it.

Thanks!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Sweet SA - I doubt very much you'd get 75% back if you had used the sperm so I'm sure it's if you don't use it that you'd get any money back.  With AMH, I haven't heard of anyone getting it done on the NHS (I'm sure someone will pop up now I've said that   ) but you have to pay privately and the cost ranges from £58 to over £100.

GIa Tooxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Sweet SA,

Just tried to order, looks like it's a job for tomorrow.  I think it's if you store it with the bank and then don't use.  I might have got it wrong but will check tomorrow on order.

I got my AMH done at my local private clinic.  It cost £185 but this included a scan with measurements.  (Your figures sound right GiaToo.)  If I'd been better informed I would have done it at a different time of the month, but there you go.  I just rang them up, went in for a chat and then they talked me spending birthday money on tests.  

Good luck with 2WW!  Very exciting!!!

Hello Bethany - I thought it was a 10 inch syringe they talked about - to improve motility.  Mmm...   I'm with you on the don't wait, but I hadn't expected to meet a nice guy!  Now we're pretty much snowed in and I took just two Clomids last month and my AF has gone AWOL.  It's all suddenly feeling surreal!  A minute ago I was all calm and cool and now I'm like whoa, what's going on

But how are you getting on?  Any changes on track?

Diesy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

You can AMH done on the NHS if you are being treated at a NHS fertility clinic ie funded cycle but not available via your GP, so private paying is probably the only option to us singlies!!

Diesy it was probably a 10 mls syringe!!!    some girls use a 5 ml syringe for AI both are more than adequate and if you think back to the length of the man's anatomy!! - I think we used both sizes at some point,  the average ejaculate is 2-5 mls!! I think when I had my cervix length measured on my last hysteroscopy it was about 8 cm! so 10 inches would have been v painful!!!

Any news if the girls heading for SA and Czech managed to leave in the snow?
L x


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Diesy - I actually just read through previous posts again and you had already answered the 75 quid thingy so sorry for being a doofus


----------



## GIAToo

JJ1 - I believe Rose got off alright. Not sure about GG   

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I thought Rose would be ok from LHR as it is open, I know GG had to confront the M25 before the flight and that is a nightmare.

I'm scared of the snow now after my fall this weekend and haven't been out the front door since Sun. Although I do like the look of it.  We don't have that much in North London atm and my friend's daughter was at school etc.  I took to sorting out my summer clothes from the wardrobe.

GAIT how the job front? are you any happier?

L x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Glad to hear that Rose got away and fingers crossed for GG ...

Diesy - I don't know how "nice" this guy is that you have recently met (and forgive me if I am speaking out of turn   ) - but if AF has gone AWOL and you were on Clomid, is there any chance you could be pg already?!    

Thanks for asking about me - my "abroad" plans are on hold for 6 months whilst I try DHEA and continue with AI.  So I'm back on the 2WW after an AI last Friday (KD was a bit of a star and drove over to me after my LH surge was 2 days earlier than expected...)

B xx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh yes JJ1, your fall sounded horrendous.  

I'm ok - I have my moments.  No luck on the job front yet, but I am writing to lots of people and trying to find voluntary work to do with waht I want to do in the future (careers advice work).  I have also volunteered to work on the stage crew for my theatre group's Christmas panto so that should keep me out of mischief.    I have been out of work at this time of year a few times now and I've always managed to secure a job before Christmas to start in the new year so here's hoping.   

xxx


----------



## sweet1

Argh my computer is driving me CRAZY! I just went to post a long mesage and it wiped the entire thing!!! Argh!

I was going to say, thanks for info on AMH, I have just googled it and Zita West does it for 170. Am also considering Hycosy/HSG but just not sure if it's worth the money? To put it bluntly I have not had all that much    throughout the course of my 36 years and never really had any known issues down there, so for what reasons might tubes be blocked? I realise this is probably a stupid question, but the test is about 400 quid and IUIs at Reprofit are less than that! I just think it would be quite unlikely? I guess I won't know for sure unless I have one   

Re 2WW, I think I am finding this one harder if it is a BFN as there is something about the third go that is a bit of a milestone, but I guess I shouldn't be thinking about more tests till I actually get the BFN!!!!   Always half empty with me....
Diesy, I am with Bethany on the 'go for it' angle though I totally understand how a man in the picture can put doubts in yor mind. Why do they have to turn up in our 30's/40's! Must work on that timing!

Hope Rose and GG you get there / got there ok if you read this x

Hope everyone else doing well and coping with the Siberian conditions!

edit - the board is busy tonight!! Sorry JJ and GIA wasn't ignoring your posts just took me ages to get that post up!!!!! hope you are both doing well.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GAIT wishing you lots of luck on your search

Re DHEA I may be wrong but when I looked into it - my cons at the time suggested in in 2007 and then referred me to Zita West and I had a consult with her and her nutritionist, but they couldn't advocate it just gave me a sheet about it- but I thought that you shouldn't TTC whilst taking in- I might be wrong.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sweet SA has Stephan not suggested a hycosy, I thought that if girls were doing IUI that it was a standard test- I have never had IUI so with IVF it bypasses the tubes so there is no need to have patent tubes.

Gd luck


----------



## sweet1

no not standard, but advisable. I will prob be going ti IVF pretty soon anyway so still not sure if worth it, really.


----------



## Diesy

Just to confirm it WAS a 10cm syringe! 

Bethany - not seen any action, just flirting  I only took 2 pills and I'm not...4 or 5 days late!

Did anyone see the post I put up for the grippy shoe things last night? I know you slipped inside JJ, but they are supposed to be fab for the out doors! We are totally snowed in up here! (http://www.yaktrax.co.uk/)

I know I need to give up on boys for a bit  They are doing my head in!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I looked at them Diesy but it says they are dangerous on pavements and floor surfaces and more likely to fall so I wouldn't know how you get from surface to surface without taking them on and off all the time.  Their walking stick with spikes in has sold out!


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Sweet SA - I was offered an HSG on the NHS (haven't taken them up on it as - like you - I thought it unlikely my tubes would be blocked - but might still go back for it). I did imply to my GP (without actually lying) that I had a partner - so maybe that helped  . Also, I'm not sure if you are in the London area - but the Lister are offering AMH for £62 (don't know if you have to be a patient of theirs first, but might be worth an ask - check out their prices on this link - towards the bottom of the "IVF" price list):

http://www.ivf.org.uk/prices/

JJ - sorry to hear about your fall, sounds awful  . Hope you are feeling a bit better. Re the DHEA, my consultant could not officially advocate it but he said "I would not rule out the possibility that it might be beneficial for people like you" - so I took that to mean I could take it  . And older patients at the CHR in New York take it routinely whilst TTC - they only stop either after 4 months or once they get a BFP (if sooner) so I'm trying to follow the same route  .

Gia Too - good luck with the job hunt. Hope something exciting comes up for the new year.

Diesy - that's a shame, we won't get too excited about your lost AF then... Hope she shows up soon!

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

hi girls i'm here!! in the grand reception

can't read thru all posts as have to get a  move on.  snow at home/M25 was fine, we skid landed in a blizzard here tho!!  no taxis at airport and eventually a bus which i just managed to crush onto.  so glad i was at the grand tho as i would have had no idea how to get anywhere else as there were no taxis.

just posted on the reprofit thread but less hectic here, i'm wondering that i'm already getting symptoms like AF is due, sore boobs to be frank, and i'm thinking that if my body thinks af is due isn't all this timing a bit too late??  how can it go from thinking that AF is due to thinking a baby is there.  i'm worried that all my timings are too late and it's a waste of time.  anyone else had this?

GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - it's the progesterone, don't worry about it   
All sorts of side effects including AF-like ones and pregnancy-like ones (which is why the 2WW is so hard as you never know whether you really are experiencing symptoms of something or whether it's the medications)

Hope transfer goes well today. Weather now much worse here, 6-8 inches of snow overnight here in Surrey/Hampshire. Heathrow open but loads of delays/cancellations. Gatwick closed. Stansted looks to be OK though if that's where you are coming back to

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

glad to hear you arrived safely GG...I agree its the progesterone, can make boobs very sore!


JJ1: hope you are feeling a bit better, your fall sounded horrible, and very scary.xxx


----------



## greatgazza

thanks girls

i did think that but i started the progesterone on saturday and only got sore boobs yesterday but hey ho i'm about to get on a tram so not much i can do about it now!!!  

just hope i can get home!!! brno in the snow with only an overnight bag is not really THE place to be stuck is it??!

GG x


----------



## Diesy

Glad you arrived safely GG!  Great Big Hugs!!!!!
    

JJ - my dogwalker swears by these but I could see why they are awkward on cleared pavements.  I'm going to get some today, so will report.  Hope it's all hurting less


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG great to hear that you got there ok- like Suity says I think your symptoms maybe the prog related.  Nothing you can do now just plough on.

Deisy let us know how the foot things go, as I am sure that we'll have more snow through the winter.

L x


----------



## Diesy

JJ - re grippy shoe things - will do, I'm hoping they are good.

I can't put this on my **, so    I've just gone and purchased my baby daddy - hopefully  
Hope the dog likes him!  Having a wee wobble over blood types because I'm Rh -ve and the bd is ordinary.  Trying to find one that wasn't cmv +ve was enough of a job.  Oh my golly gosh, need a big gin now, why did I do this before 12?

<3 to everyone!  Thanks for getting me this far - argh!  Like a phoenix out of Monday's ashes   - Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls    Good news on the sperm deisy.

Well i'm all done!!  Stepan was lovely, answered all my questions, prescribed me predniosolone that i asked for and aspirin.  Got 1 x hb grade  and 1 x hb grade 1-2 on board!  Stepan gave me a 40% chance of success, and a 40% chance of twins!!    I spoke to him about my chromosome issue as if this doesn't work i did want to know if i could consider having a go at PGD with IVF with my own eggs but as it's not one of the more usual chromosomes issues, like downs etc, they need to create a probe specifically to test my dodgy chromosomes, he then said he'd need blood from my mother, i explained that she's dead  , then he said he'd need blood from my father, i explained that he's dead  ....so not much chance on that score .  Anyway to have all this would be 3.5k, i don't know if that's including tx or not, i think not, but even then he only gave me a 10% chance of success, and then only if there were some normal embryos to transfer, so he basically made me realise what a waste of time and money it would be and how stressful for not much chance of success.  So, all in all, i feel even more that today was the only way to go really so fingers crossed it's worked.  

Hope eveyone's ok, i'm just hanging around at the hotel for a few hours before i head off to the airport.

    Suity, he said that my dose of prednisolone was very high, but he did prescribe it.  He mentioned i needed to keep an eye on my blood pressure, how on earth would i do that?  i'm a bit nervous of taking this much now.  Mini, if you're around or anyone else, do you know if prednisolone might be contraindicated for Factor V?  Obviously as they wouldn't test for it i don't know if i have it but would be intererested to know if it's safe to take prednisolone just in case.  If there are any potential risks i might kick up a stink about getting tested for it and say that i'm PUPO etc and it's dangerous otherwise as i don't know what i can and can't take. etc.    GG x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - 25mg is the 'standard' dose Dr G prescribes for those with immune problems and/or repeated miscarriage
Possible side effects are insomnia (take it in the morning to avoid this) and weight gain/increased appetite but otherwise most people (me included) have no side effects at all
Pretty sure it's OK to take with Factor V as lots of the immune ladies are on clexane for their Factor V and also on pred
Of course self medicating is not a good idea and ideally you would check with a consultant first but since Dr G routinely prescribes 25mg I'm sure it's fine

re blood pressure, I bought a small blood pressure monitor from Boots to monitor mine (think it was only about £15) when I first went on the pred - I'm prone to low blood pressure rather than high anyway and after testing a few times and it being OK, I just put the monitor away in a cupboard and forgot about it!
but for peace of mind you could get yourself a monitor - all chemists have them...

congrats on being PUPO by the way and best of luck for the 2WW    
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG Mr S also prescribed 25 mgs of pred routinely for immunies and I think I had the same dose at ARGC. so if you stop them after several weeks you'll need a weaning programme- I did my own but I am a nurse and my donor is  a nurse prescriber.

Steroids can have many side effects hence the monitoring etc BP, steroid induced diabetes, mood changes, insomnia,appetite changes


----------



## Diesy

All the best for 2WW GG!  Wow!  So exciting!!!   Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks girls   

Gosh, for the information you all have and are so kind to give would be the equivalent of a visit to the doctors each time.  Thanks so much.

It's such a relief to put something on here when you're in a complete panic and know that within a couple of hours you will have some reassuring answers and support  

Stepan said to take it at 3 intervals so 5mg am, 10mg lunch and 5mg evening.  Considering they could only prescribe it in a 20mg pill and 5mg pill not that easy so would have to break them.  I already suffer from sleep problems so do you think it would be ok to take the whole 25mg in the morning?  Also i only got a box of 20 of each so that should cover me for 2ww and weaning off if it's a bfn, i can't remember how long he said to take it if it's a bfp tho, think he said 12 weeks?  but that if i got a bfp to email him and he'd give further instructions.  If it is a bfp i'll have to get some more.  Straight after getting it from the chemist at reprofit i wished i'd got some more just in case as easier to have it than not have it.  Now i guess i'll have to source it from Reprofit and rigchem if i need it.  Don't suppose it's something a GP would prescribe?  My GP will give me progesterone but not sure about anything else.

JJ - when you say a 'weaning programme' do you mean that i'd have to consult a doctor for that?  I don't see a UK consultant.  Actually, i'm sure Stepan will give me instructions if i ask.


GGx

Booooooorrrrrrrrred now and just wanna get home!


----------



## greatgazza

Oh and just another quickie girls.....sorry, not got much to do here but mooch about on FF!

Just curious why is the OTD for this tx is still 2 weeks i.e. 16th Dec.  I thought it would be less as having 5 day blasts transferred, cos if i'd IUI or god forbid sex (!) around ovulation say, for example, on day 14 (26th nov) my OTD would be 10th december and surely either method of getting pregnant should still have the same kindof outcomes.  Does that make any sense??  

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - I took all 25mg (I had 25mg tabs) in the morning and I was fine   
If it's a BFN you can just stop it immediately as you'll only have been on it for a couple of weeks (if that). If it's a BFP, then yes, you should stay on it to 12 weeks and then at 12 weeks you need to wean yourself off by going down 5mg every 3 days or so. ie 20mg for 3 days, then 15mg, then 10, then 5....this does mean either cutting up the tablets or getting 5mg tablets towards the end so you can do it more easily (I only had 25mg ones and had to cut them in 1/4s and do it that way)
Prob no need to see a doctor for weaning program - those instructions above are the ones I got from Dr G. If at any time you start feeling withdrawal (usually headaches) you can stop at that dose for a few days and then start cutting down again
But hopefully you won't be worrying about that for 12 weeks!!

GP unlikely to prescribe but should be easy enough to get Stepan to do a script and get from Rigchem
Suitcase
x

PS re OTD, they tend to give 14 days as standard, up to you how much earlier you test...if you are going to get a positive most people seem to pick it up on 11-12 days post transfer on a sensitive pee stick, some even earlier (I tested neg on day 10, positive on day 11 this time round, the other time I was pg I tested positive on day 10)
depends on whether you can take the stress of testing neg and then knowing you have to stay on the meds and re-test on test day anyway to be 100% sure..or whether you'd rather wait until the day...everyone has different views on this!


----------



## greatgazza

thanks suity.  Think i'll wait till OTD then.  Don't need any more stress.  I was just confused as once your body's doing its thang i would have thought the procedures would show up a positive or negative at the same time cos whether you had IUI and got pg or 5day transfer and got pg it should show up at the same time but considering you got a negative and then a positive it doesn't seem to work that way.  Interesting.

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Re steroids:
I also took it all at one time and never had it divided up.

I think weaning  needs kicks in after 3 weeks, in the UK the pharmacist gives you a steroid card when they dispense them and it mentions it weaning but as Suity describes 5 mgs every 3 days is fine.

I always wait until OTD to test but I would have though that 14 days for HB was a bit much I was told 12 days for a blood test with a day 4 embryo and 14 days for a urine test.

GG wishing you luck


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks again girls  

Off into the snow to get the bus to the airport. Homeward bound, hooray!!! (hopefully   )

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

safe trip home GG Gatwick is closed but others working! post and let us know your back home safely or we'll send the search party into the snow for you!!
x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks JJ, no need!!! Not long in but now safe and sound.  Only about an hour later than planned so no big deal.

Think the prednisolone is already making me hungry all the time!! Really don't want to become a complete porker, especially if it's only for 2 weeks, if i get pg i've got an excuse to become the size of a house and not worry about dealing with it for 9 months!!

That's made me think Suity, are you eating for 3?  Does it really work like that?

Thanks for all your help and support girls  .  

Anyone had any news  from Rose?  Did she get there ok do we know?

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - no, I'm not eating for 3!! In actual fact if you read the pg books, they all say you need only an extra 200ish cals per day which is equivalent to a couple of pieces of toast or something
I'm personally prob eating less than before because I've had terrible indigestion/sickness and have ended up with no appetite and a bit of a pyschological barrier about eating...I mostly eat apples, ham & cucumber in pitta bread, rice, and the occasional bowl of soup...oh, and rich tea biscuits!
Hardly a healthy balanced diet but I've found you just have to do the best you can   
Glad you got home OK and best of luck for the next 2 weeks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39

GG - fab news that you're now PUPO! Keeping fingers crossed for you!

Thanks for asking after me -I arrived safely in Cape Town yesterday AM and had a scan at the clinic. My donor's EC is likely to be Monday. I'm a bit worried about my lining - it was only 8.5mm yesterday (Dr Gorgy measured it as 9mm on Monday).... normally it's better than this. Mr doctor in Cape Town wasn't concerned and said that anything over 8mm is fine, but I'm hoping it doesn't mean there's a lower chance of implantation. I still have a few days before ET - does anyone know if my lining could still improve? I'm taking 8mg progynova (4 x 2mg estradiol valerate tablets) a day. I'm exhausted today... even though I slept well last night, the past few weeks of little sleep and lots of stress appear to have caught up with me. Am lying on my bed listening to the UK radio via the internet in the guest house. 

JJ1 - how are you doing today hunny? I was really concerned when I read that you'd fallen in the bad weather. Hope you're feeling better soon! (I forgot to say that in answer to your question, I have a new egg donor and sperm donor this time). 

Diesy - well done on sorting out your donor! Big decision made!

Well it's back for another sleep for me - can't believe how tired I feel. 

Rose xx


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - glad you got there safely, I think lots of rest and sleep will be good for you.    I wouldn't worry about your lining, even though I know it's less than it usually is.  The Lister has a cut off point of 7mm so I'm sure it'll be fine.  Plus I would think it would improve over the next few days, mine went from 3.3mm to 8mm in five days on my last but one cycle. Take care and enjoy the rest.

GG -congratulations on being PUPO!!           

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey - lining sounds fab to me!       for this cycle and glad you arrived safe and sound x x 

GG - congrats on being pupo and wish you all the luck on the world for this cycle x x


----------



## morrigan

Sounds perfect to me Rose- I'm glad you've got out of thus weather. Something been diff on this cycle sounds good to me !

Gg congratulations on being pupo - they sound great embies !

Jj - are you feeling better?

Quick question - probably not right thread but as I know miniminx is on here - I've finally had my clotting test back- results of DNA extraction say factor 5 Leiden mutation heterozygote mthfr heterozygote and pt2021a not detected- does this mean I have the factor v mutation but mildly? I've read that mthfr can be normal - not much chance of gp telling me as she said to secretary when she looked at results 'hec that looks technical hopefully her consultant will explain it' 

I wasn't expecting anything to come up with these tests - doh!!!


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks giat,  mini and morrigan  

Rose glad you got there safely.  As the others say i'm sure your lining's good.  

Suity - Hmm so lots of women just use it as an excuse to for their weight gain then??!!  Cheeky mares, I can see it would be tempting tho, to pig out and feel like you don't have to worry about it with a good excuse.  From reading about most of the pg women on here at the moment most of them seem to have lost their appetities rather than gained them.

JJ hope you're returning to a normal colour  
GGx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, great news that you got there ok!! Sending lots of    for Monday.


GG, congratulations on being PUPO. Safe journey home with your precious cargo.


Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I am pleased that you arrived safely in SA, why did you switch egg donors? could she not do it again?  Re Lining to be honest I have heard from 3 dif clinics now that uterine thickness is old hat and it is the prescence of a a triple, uniformed layer that is more important- unless they tell me that to pacify me!- but clinics were happy to do ET on a 5.5mm for me.

I ventured out today for the first time after been in 5 days.  I was caked in MAC concealer, I could be a cross between a panda and badger with my grey roots, he said that he thought i'd had some 'work' done on my face with the swelling and colours- I wish that I had as I'd be reaping the benefits soon!!
we still had snow and icy stuff in my street but on the main roads and Oxford St you'd never know that there had been any snow around. So I did a bit Xmas shopping as well!!

Morrigan I can't help with the clotting results sorry but I hope that it is good news for you.

L x


----------



## greatgazza

Glad you managed to get out jj.

Hope it's good news for you morrigan.

Thanks felix, quick question, just out of interest how many frosties did you have transferred when you got your bfp with your little one and what stage and grade were they?  Interesting that for both you and suity you weren't lucky with your fresh cycles but were with your frozen ones....and i think suity has said that older women seem to have more success with frozen for some reason.  wonder why that is.  good news if that's the case tho as i'd rather have more goes of this than goes at full on fresh cycles.  fresh has more drugs doesn't it and timing issues as well as being much more expensive?  I guess as well you run the risk of the donor not actually having any or many good eggs whereas with frozen you at least know the embryos are there and hopefully if they don't thaw well they will have more available as a back up.

Suity, just curious, is there actually research out there saying that older women have more success with frozen or is it something you've gleaned from on here?  Be interesting to do a poll on here and find out, or maybe there has already been one?

GGx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose - glad you arrived ok. Take the next few days to relax ready for your embies    


GG: my clinic have also said that sometimes people do well with FET as you haven't been prodded and poked about to have eggs collected and are just having them popped back. But I suppose that doesn't count, if fresh donor eggs - hmmm...no idea. Maybe if they survive defrost they are just really strong embryos!


morrigan: sorry no idea but I would have read the result that not detected is a good thing, i.e they didn't find any evidence of fatcor V? But then I have no idea what that is!!! I know I would be googling if it was me, which is never helpful!!!!


JJ: glad you are a bit better.


Hello everyone else.
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Morrigan - to me that reads that factor v wasn't detected - which is good news honey x x 

Lulu - tried to pm you but your inbox is full!!  Must be all the gossiping we do!            

Take care x x x


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan did you pay privately for that blood test??  If so,where did you have it done, how much was it and how long did it take to come back?

Thanks

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sometime it is thought that girls with immune issues do better with FET than on fresh cycles as the body had settle down from the cycling etc

Good Luck


----------



## lulumead

hi mini...i've emptied it   
send me some gossip   
xx


----------



## lulumead

...preferably about handsome men or somesuch!!
x


----------



## greatgazza

h a n d s o m e      m e n.........what's that........


----------



## lulumead

I'm not sure...I've heard about them in fairy tales ... hee hee...


they sound pretty cool!
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

ha ha ha  - we must read the same fairy tales!!  Will blame mum for reading them to me! x x


----------



## morrigan

Did I read that right Miniminx is sending handsome men to lulumeads inbox- wheres that button!!!

I do hope your right Mini-minx- I'd read it that they had detected the factor v as it only said not detected nexted to PT- I like your answer better- I posted on immune thread- hopefully theres an expert on there!

GG- did you not get your repeat bloods done?- My GP did mine- only thing is now she has I have noone to interpret results- didn't think about that!. I printed a copy of level 1 immunes off here and asked her to do them- TBH its not been plane sailing as they sent the blood to a different hospital for that and it took months to get those results and a lot of chasing- theres still half of them missing.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha ha            When I find the handsome men button - I'll share it around!!  Honest! x x

Morrigan - how were your results listed?  It may be that you have factor v heterozygous - which is one gene mutation - the same as me - if this is the case you can not take the contraceptive pill and will need to take clexane throughout your pregnancy including 2ww.  Its best to get these results interpreted by a medical professional to ensure you get the right meds and support...
All the best honey x x


----------



## morrigan

mmm- I think pill to time cycle is  essential part of my cycle but only for 2 weeks- off I trot back to GPs then- can't see me getting a referral before Feb- mmm- I'm shuddering slightly that I have had cardiac sugery through a vein and taken the pill for 7 years in the past!- nope think I'm going to think about handsome man button - omg iphone users theres app called perfect boyfriend!!!! he he!!!!


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan i had my bloods taken twice and the results never materialised......eventually my GP chased it back and found out it had been 'stopped' at one particular hospital but no one bothered to let me or my GP know that they weren't going to proceed with it or why.......  GP has been trying to speak to consultant haematologist where it was stopped and find out why.  Bit of a bugger to be honest seeing as i'm now on my 2ww.  Will be gutted if i should have been taking clexane or something and those b****tards just decided not to put it through for no good reason.

Apparently it's a pretty expensive test and you need to have very strong reasons for requesting it.  Despite the fact one of my sisters and her two daughters have it wasn't enough of a reason??!  How did you manage to get your GP to do it?  What reason did you give for asking for it?

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

hi again morrigan, referral to who?  Someone who deals with factor V?

GGx


----------



## morrigan

GG- my GP is pretty good I just gave her a list of the level 1 immunes which its on and she did it for me- she did warn me that they might not do it- now i'm not sure how it works now as she will have to refer me to someone who knows as she doesnt - she might now have to justify why the test was done!!  - NHS care is very random isn't it!- 

Ive actually got no idea who specialises in blood clotting- haemotologist I think but maybe she will have a colleague that knows- GPs often had specialties before becoming GPs.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Your Gp can always ring up the lab & like you say speak to the haematologist for verification & clarity. Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey your GP should know about factor v and in all honesty I wouldn't take the pill.  

Hope you get some answers soon x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

They can avoid using the pill to time cycle but it takes them some planning, some clinics don't use it at all particulary if it is your OE IVF I never had the pill for any of them (SP and LP), and resisted it on DE IVF as well but obviously they have to synch 2 people together. Gd Luck


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for the advice girls - I've emailed stephan and will speak to gp Monday - I was thinking bcp increases risk due to elevated oestrogen which is same as why your higher risk during pregnancy so I'm wandering if starting clexane from when taking pill would conteract risk - it would be pretty difficult for me to take 2 weeks off work at short notice- however agate on immunes  thread has pointed me to a dr Sher article about if you take bcp without overlapping with antagonist before stims you may miss the natural fsh surge before ur af which is responsible for recruiting antral follicles and therefore you might get poor response to stims!!! Seems to be getting more complicated by the minute!


----------



## greatgazza

Omg that does sound really complicated.  In some ways i'm really glad i didn't have to do IVF as i found it really daunting and scary

Hope you get some answers, but you have a bit of time yeah?  I would get your results interpreted properly and get some sound professional medical advice before you might send yourself off on a wild goose chase or be worrying about things that aren't actually relevant to you.

Good luck.

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I hope that all goes well for your donor's EC tomorrow  what season is it in SA atm? have you got sunshine.  Hope that you can relax, as much as possible. When are you due to come back to UK.  There's no a pick of snow in London and the airports are fine in and around London now so your ok flying in so far!!

L x


----------



## greatgazza

All the best rose, hope you're having a relaxing time by the pool for now  

GGx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - it all sounds so positive honey        for your donors EC and look forward to hearing your news x x x 

Morrigan - feel free to pm me re factor V - I've had consults with specialists so know a bit of what we're up against...

Take care x x


----------



## morrigan

Rose - I've got everything crossed for a bumper crop for you- I'm a little but jealous of you being in Sa - I love it there ( got loads if family there ).

Gg - how's ur 2ww hope ur not going mad yet !

I'm considering dr gorgy option but have to think if bank balance! Sigh!

Mini- I may pm you I'm already not happy with Stephans plan on it !


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey ask away .... the only thing I'll say is that as soon as you start anything with involves estrogen you should be on clexane.  Its just not worth the risk in all honesty x x x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Morrigan - did you get some advice on your results then? Was it detected?
hmmmm...wondering if I need to test for this   


Hi Rose - sounds lovely, looking forward to your update tomorrow. Crossing everything for a bumper crop.   


Hi mini -    you feeling a bit better?


General question: how do you find out prices on the reprofit website, I couldn't see a price list anyway...any ideas?


xx


----------



## morrigan

Yeah I've inherited 1 faulty gene for factor v Leiden and 1 for mthfr which is milder form of both- I think I'll need further tests to see if mthfr is causing problem as it doesn't in everyone and up to 48% of pop have that mutation.

Well what I would say is I asked gp to do level 1 immunes and did not really think they would come up with anything!!! It might not have anything to do with me not getting pregnant but I would of put myself at risk by taking ivf drugs and at higher risk of miscarriage. It couldn't hurt- look under immunes section in investigations board for level 1 immunes. I actually thought I was being over the top by getting it done- hence shock !!



The prevalence is 7-10% of population


----------



## morrigan

Oops missed price question - I always get stepan to quote price.


----------



## lulumead

thanks Morrigan. x


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

i'm not going mad yet, just very down and very emotional    really struggling with xmas to be honest and wondering if i should have gone ahead with tx being so low but it's done now.  I've had some very light spotting (when i wiped, sorry tmi) last couple of days which i believe may have been implantation bleeding from what i've been looking up but who knows.  I'm managing not to get my hopes up or get carried away and i'm just going to wait, i won't test early or anything although might not wait till 16th dec as Stepan said cos other docs at reprofit seem to say 12 days rather than 14 days is enough to wait after a 5 day transfer.

yeah like you say Morrigan it is actually quite common, my sister has it and her 2 daughters but my sister didn't actually know when she was ttc and her pregnancies were fine and she didn't have any miscarriages.  She only found out later because of her varicose veins and bruising she got on her legs.  Her daughters should not go on the bcp.

Lulu what prices do you want?  I got emailed a full price list as an attachment which i can forward you if you want.  The prices go up in July 2011.

All the best for tomorrow Rose   .  Maybe i should get that CD as i have trouble sleeping and everyone seems to fall asleep with it!

GGx


----------



## morrigan

All signs look good GG I've got fingers and toes crossed. Well done for not being tempted to test.

I'm having a mini meltdown after this mornings gp visit - who basically said go see your ivf consultant- he actually asked me if I was pregant after me telling me I was planning ivf cycle in feb-cus pregnant people have ivf all the time I'm sure ! He told me he didn't know anything about and when I suggested he refer me to a consultant that did he started talking about a gynaecologist - I have politly suggested that perhaps a haematologist would be a better bet!!! He is going to ring one but he's to busy to discuss it now ( mainly because he turned up 45 min late to surgery) grrr rant over!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

That's rubbish!!!  What a lot of help he isn't!!  Am so glad my GP is an ex gynae consult so has an idea about womens problems ... Bless her.  Here's to him coming back to you soon with the answers you deserve!!!

Have you had an ivf consult in the UK?  I know I've had a couple - but GCRM were brilliant - worth the £150 to see them as they were prepared to support me on my journey and discuss the clotting issues, after all its fairly common ... have now moved so back to square one and my original clinic ... boo ... but my GP is fab so can't complain too loudly.

Take care x x


----------



## morrigan

No, I hadn't as I had kind of ruled out the UK on cost alone factor- I think I might go with consult with Dr Gorgy- Hopefully GP will speak to my own GP and sense will prevail!- Funnily enough I have taught clotting cascade to students before- I'll have to dig out the models and go and give a him a little lesson!!!!! I have also rang the advice line from my private medical insurance and spoke to a lovely pharmacist who said he should def refer me to a haemotologist and the advice shouldn't just come from IVF consultant or GP - So at least if GP refers I have option of seeing consultant privateley if the NHS take forever! Thanks for all your advice. O the perils of treatment abroad!!!!

Also bit of thought girls if you need to buy drugs- I think vat increase in jan will effect private pescriptions!


----------



## Rose39

Hi - I wish I had some good news, but sadly not to be (again). My donor's egg collection went really badly and although she had 14 follicles, there were only 2 eggs. The consultant had been confident that all would go well - she is a young, proven donor. I don't know what's gone wrong. They are going to fertilise the 2 eggs today but the consultant thinks they're likely not to develop well as the overall response was so poor, so the eggs are more likely to be poor quality as well.

There is a backup plan - the clinic has a donor egg bank (you sign up to a scheme where if your egg donor gets loads more than 15 mature eggs, you keep 15 and donate the remainder to the egg bank and they are vitrified, whereas if your donor has a very poor response, you receive some eggs from the egg bank). So this afternoon, I'm due to get the profiles of the egg donors whose eggs are in the egg bank, and they'll thaw a batch of eggs for me tomorrow. They have had 6 pregnancies from the 12 or so times they've had to resort to this so I'm still in with a chance, but it's so stressful having to sit this out, and I was so hopeful that for once I'd have a tx cycle that would go smoothly. I feel quite lost here today and any positive thoughts have gone out of the window - I've spent so much money, time and emotion just getting to this point and my chances all seem to be slipping away again. So much for a holiday and tx at the same time. Oh well - will wait now to see the egg donor profiles and see if any of them are vaguely like me.

Rose xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey                    words fail me.  Your donor must be devasted too - this emotional rollercoaster is just so darn hard to get off and get onto an even keel.  Here's hoping the perfect donor profile is waiting for you.

                                  

Take very good care of yourself x x x


----------



## greatgazza

Oh rose i'm so sorry to hear that.  What a truly horrible disappointment for you     God this journey builds you up a bit (well you try not to get hopes up too much but we have to try and have some positive thoughts) and then it slams you right back down again.  Try not to lose heart totally, if 'everything happens for a reason' as they say then maybe your perfect donor is in that batch just waiting for you to find her.  From what i have read DFET does seem  to have a reasonably good success rate (moreso than fresh with some) with us more mature ladies fro some reason, so maybe this is the way things are meant to happen for you and you will have your positive outcome.

GGxx


----------



## morrigan

Rose that's so stressful for you- hope that you you can have the faith that it's all about the right baby for you and all these hurdles are circumstances to make sure the right baby comes to you- try and go with your gut feeling if you get offered egg bank- those won't be second best as they've come from over successful cycles - big hugs coming your way xx


----------



## bingbong

oh rose I'm so sorry to hear that     I really hope that you find the perfect back updonor.

morrigan sorry to hear about your gp   

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - I did reply on ** but I think you'd gone offline...I'm SO sorry to hear this news, I know how much you have invested in this cycle     
However there is a back up plan and it sounds like others have succeeded with this back up plan so all is not lost. Hope you managed to find a back up you were happy with  - what I said on ** is that the details of donor choice kind of fade a bit into insignificance once you are pregnant (all my dilemmas about colouring etc mean very little now)

Thinking of you - this is such a tough thing to go through out there alone....hope it all turns out OK tomorrow, take care
  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Rose - sorry to hear about this latest setback.  Hope you get good news tomorrow!  Routing for you!      

Morrigan - hope everything straightens itself out for you soon!  

GG - fingers crossed - can't wait to hear!  

Everyone else  -


----------



## Elpida

Rose, I'm so sorry to hear that things haven't gone smoothly. 

Take good care of yourself

E x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose like the others have said I am so sorry I hope that you have a great batch lurking in the freezer.

Thinking of you


----------



## lulumead

Oh my Rose, how disappointing (understatement!) and frustrating, hope the back ups fit the bill.  Probably not helpful to say at the moment, as I am sure its tough to stay positive when everythings seems to conspire against it being an easy ride,  but I still have a good feeling about this cycle for you...don't know why!! Am sending lots and lots of     
Hope you are able to relax once you have made the decision. big    


Morrigan: hope you get some useful advice soon, very frustrating too.


xx


PS GG: I have a good feeling about you too


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks lulu, i have a good feeling about your good feeling too !!   For me and for Rose.

Hope it's contagious.

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this,      but as others have said I really hope that the back up plan is the one for YOUR baby!      

Morrigan - sorry your GP was such an   

GG - hang on in there hun        

Suity - I liked what you said about not caring so much about donor characteristics etc once you're pregnant.   The reason I wanted my DFET straight away was so that I didn't have any more time to think about it!! Still as long as AF plays ball I should be going over for DFET on 1/2 Feb, so not long.  How are you?

BB - following your progress on **.  Good luck on the tube !   

Hello to mini, JJ1, lulumead, Esperanza and Diesy    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - if it had been me not sure I'd have stopped after a glass!!
     for the 2 embies and your 12 embies to be.  What an emotional rollercoaster - and we're supposed to be stress free and calm whilst cycling?

     
All the best with finding your grandfathers certificate.  Must be really interesting looking into Family history.  Recently found information on my granddad on the internet - made me cry but was a lovely bit of history.

Take care thinking of you and have everything crossed x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - all the best for news from the clinic today. I seem to recall vitrification is supposed to be a really good way of ensuring the eggs keep their quality, so here's hoping for some excellent embies for you     

Have to say the whole environment sounds just lovely and at least you have that to relax you during such a stressful time.

I'm a bit of a family history 'geek' - I'm working on all 4 sides (ie all 4 grandparents) of my family tree - nothing very exciting discovered though, mostly Welsh farmers, Lancashire mill workers and Bedfordshire 'peasants'! Once you get into it, it's absolutely fascinating though and it's like a puzzle trying to figure things out sometimes. Kind of odd that I've done so much work on my genetic family  though and my boys won't actually be linked to it all by blood....but there you go, it's still an interesting hobby to have and it passes the time of a Winter evening (you can do so much of it online now, especially for England/Wales/Scotland)

Anyway, enough of that, am    for good news for you later today
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose,


Am still holding onto that positive feeling for you    


I thought vitrification was supposed to be good, better than how they used to freeze them.


It does sound lovely where you are, hopefully once you get good news later (see I am remaining upbeat   )  you will be able to relax for a couple of days before your embies get popped back.


Crossing everything for you.   
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo Suity .. twin boys!!!  Fabulous news honey!!    

Congratulations x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose could you end up with the situation where you have a donor embryo from your orginal donor and some from the vitrified eggs? unusual but not all countries allow this but SA might.

L x


----------



## greatgazza

Keep positive Rose, this could have the best outcome, so lucky really that you're at a clinic that has back up as you could have been told that those two were your lot and if they didn;t survive end up with nothing.  The back up egg donor sounds fantastic, young and proven, you can't get better than that.  Also, i think egg freezing is so common these days that you should get a great crop to choose from out of 12.

And yes, there's nooooooo way i'd have stuck a glass....hell no!!!

Oooh suity, twin boys how lovely!! That's what i want!! Dear Santa.......i have been good all year (well kinda  ) please can i....... 

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

Also,had you always planned to find out or was it a spur of the moment thing when you were at a scan?  Did you have any inkling either way/is it what you were expecting?

GGx


----------



## Rose39

Hello from Cape Town - quick update from me. The 2 eggs from my donor yesterday didn't fertilise, so it was a very good thing to move to eggs from the egg bank. Out of the 12 eggs they thawed, 6 were good enough quality/ mature enough to inject, so they have been ICSI'd and I'll find out tomorrow how they are doing. I've been provisionally booked in for embryo transfer on Friday     . If I get to embryo transfer I am very tempted to ask them to put 3 back - it's not like they are blasts and I don't think I'd put 3 blasts back - this is hoping that I get enough embies to get to transfer in the first place. Gosh each day is so stressful - and this is my only proper holiday off work for ages! I've been trying to keep distracted and am book reading and knitting (and listening to my hypnotherapy CDs hoping that the positive messages will sink in somehow!) So hoping for good news tomorrow - I brace myself every time I get an email at the moment!

GG - keep strong hun, not long to go now!

Mini - I am so tempted to have a glass of wine tonight as well..... given everything that has gone wrong so far, I don't think 2 glasses of wine over a week will make the difference between success and failure. Lovely that you were able to find some history on your grandfather online - and exciting too that there is all this information out there!

Suity - wow, it sounds like you've made huge progress on your family tree! Must have taken ages and lots of research!  

Lulu - thanks hun - what's next for you? Are you planning any more treatment soon?

Thanks for the kind thoughts JJ1 - not long until you're moving forward with your next tx    

Must go for dinner - have just done the nasty gestone injection #2 - with everything else going on it was no big deal!  

Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - good news that 6 of the vitrified eggs have been injected - am keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow for you hun 
Must be hard but do try and relax and enjoy the sunshine/holiday as much as you can (you're not missing much here - still freezing!)    
oh, and enjoy the glass of wine - won't do any harm at all....

GG - found out at 16 wk scan that both were probably boys, and confirmed at 20 wk scan. Had no idea one way or another - infact I don't know how anyone can tell tbh - I know people say they have 'a feeling' but I really didn't know
Was initially a little bit sad as ideally would have liked one of each, but have embraced the 2 'blues' since then and am looking forward to meeting them   

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Rose keeping everything crossed for you and yes enjoy the glass of wine, i'm not a very strong believer in going to ridiculous lengths, if it's meant to be an' all that.....  

Suity it's strange isn't it how we have a feeling either way about what we'd like.  If it happens for me i hope it's not too disappointing if it's not what i hoped for, i'm sure once you're at that stage you're just so happy and grateful that it's not such a major issue.

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - absolutely - I'm so happy to be pregnant that of course it's not a major deal about the sex. I think it's one of those things where pretty much everyone wants a boy and a girl at some stage to get best of both worlds...and if you find out you are expecting twins then you think how cool to get both in one go! But 2 boys will be lovely as well and great playmates for eachother   

My sister has 2 girls and a boy so I have a couple of nieces to do girly things with in any case

I think for me being single and coming from an almost entirely female family - 2 sisters and my mum is one of 3 sisters too...and because my dad died when I was in my teens, I kind of felt like I would know how to deal with girls whereas boys are more of an unknown quantity...but I have plenty of male friends, uncles, my brother in law etc, and anyway, based on my experience of my nieces/nephew all children are an unknown quantity regardless of gender    

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Rose erasing the last few days- 6 is a great number that I'm sure you would of been pleased about had that of been the answer a few days ago- I am sure you will have a couple of great embies to go backi thinking of you as you endure the next few days of waiting x


----------



## Diesy

Suity -  I've got a feeling your little boys will be just smashing!  

Rose - I find visualisation really powerful.  Keeps me calm too, three times per day.  And remember lots of babies get made will their parents are peed   (It won't let me say drunk that begins with a p!  Inebriated, so there!  Take care


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey sending lots of          for your little growing embies x x 

And yes - have a little cheek glass of Red!!  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, sorry to hear that you have had a stressful few days. I'm    that you get good strong embies to put back and this is the one for you       .

Morrigan, sorry to hear about your less than useful trip to the GP's. Hope you can get some answers soon   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I really hope that your 6 eggs do well. i think some of clinics (IVI Valencia being one) use vitrified eggs routinely for DE's.  Thinking of you- my donor's partner said ages ago this infertility thing is so different for everyone just like a book there is always another twist and turn.

L x


----------



## Rose39

Am reposting this in the right place.... got too excited (and using personal computer rather than work computer which has a different pointing mouse thingy).    

Quick update from me - have been glued to my laptop and phone since 8am.... all 6 vitrified eggs that were ICSI'd have fertilised, so it's day 3 transfer on Friday morning. Am so relieved.... just praying that my embies are strong little fighters and develop well!

I am so tempted to ask to have 3 put back - normally they put 2 blasts back, but as these are day 3 embies and after so many goes, if it's a higher chance of twins or a higher chance of nothing then I'd much rather have twins! Of course that depends on whether I'm lucky enough to have some good embies to put back in the first place! 

I am now going to have 2 days of proper holiday relaxing in the sun and knitting until Friday! Thank you for all your support over the past few days - I would have gone mad here on my own!

Rose xx (who is starting to feel a bit excited now).


----------



## Diesy

Great news Rose!
    
So excited for you!!!
Enjoy the sun!  We are at -15 here 
Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Brilliant news Rose                            for your 6 little embies...

x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose fantastic news - how old was your egg donor as I guess that is the main factor in the decision of how many to put back- I always wanted to 3 put back but was always advised against it because of the mc rate also being increased and risk of loosing all if I had a multiple pregnancy,  but maybe that is due to my dodgy lining.

Thinking of you of hope that Fri brings great results

L x


----------



## morrigan

Way to go Rose - 

Do what you feel buy I personally would look into statistics with triplets - there's plenty of happy healthy triplet pregnancies an babies but the risks if complications and preterm birth are higher with triplets than twins.


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - Great news!! Can't advise on the how many to put back, am currently pondering over that myself.  I can see the positives with twins, but for me the additional financial costs would currently be a HUGE worry!    I agree with the others to take the clinics advice though                         

Lots of love
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## bingbong

yay, great news rose. I'm so pleased for you and really hope that everything goes perfectly from now on!

Bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza

That's great news Rose, i knew there was some great positives in here waiting to come to the fore.  Really tough decision on how many, take the clinics advice and just let the ideas sit in your mind while you're relaxing and see which side  you feel more comfortable with.  There's no guarantees with any of the decisions we make in this crazy game so as i have read on here the thing that helped me decide was taking the 'path of least regret'. 1 wasn't an option, and twins would be tough but i'd find a way but triplets would be too hard and what if having triplets meant difficulties with the pregnancy and/or birth etc.

Good luck   

I'm struggling a bit today as my spotting turned to bleeding this morning so i'm not sure if it's all over and af is here......    Nothing i can do but wait a few days really and see what happens,

GGx


----------



## Diesy

Aw, thinking of you GG, hoping for the best! 
     xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - don't want to get your hopes up as it's such a tricky process, but 6 days post transfer would be very early for AF to show up, so hopefully is implantation bleeding
Email Stepan and ask for advice - he often gets people to up their progesterone if they bleed post transfer
thinking of you   

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks Girls

Suity i did email Stepan on Sunday to say that i had been spotting since friday and could it be implantation bleeding and should i adjust my meds.  He said not to worry and to stick with the same meds.  So i was getting  a bit hopeful and excited that it could possibly be implantation bleeding but this morning it was a bit more than spotting (and red rather than pink sorry tmi) and got a bit despondent and thought it was all over.  It seems to have stopped again now though.  I just really don't want to let myself get my hopes up too much as the disappointment is even harder if you've done that.  Today would be CD 26 as i had my transfer on day 20 so i didn't think AF would be out of the question if it was going to come a couple of days earlier but is that unlikely?  I don't know how it works so just thought that if my cycle can be 28 days then AF would be due in 2 days and might come a bit early.  Do you think i should email stepan again and say i'm still spotting/bleeding slightly?

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - as I understand it, normal day of cycle is irrelevant with IVF/FET because of the meds so the fact that it is CD26 isn't an issue - it's how many days from transfer that count. I know on my first 2 cycles I started AF around day 9 or 10 after transfer. After that I switched from cyclogest pessaries to gestone injections to up my progesterone and always got to test day - not that I actually got a BFP for some time after that but at least I gave myself max chance - or at least that's how I see it...

might be worth an additional email to S - can't do any harm after all...

fingers crossed it turns out positive for you - are you going to wait until OTD to test?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks suity yeah i might as well drop him a line just in case.  Part of me thinks though what can make any difference and what will be will be and isn't it just delaying the inevitable and by upping the drugs it's just putting AF off for a day or two etc but i suppose as it's not our own egg and we're not naturally producing the progesterone then there is quite a bit we can do, is that right?  

Hmmmm OTD well it seems that Stepan gave me the full 2 weeks whereas Marcel seems to have given others 12 days rather than 14 so i'm at least thinking that waiting 14 days after a 5 day transfer is a bit much do you think?  I've been amazed to read on the reprofit thread of some ladies testing 7 days post 5 day transfer and just now someone said they tested 5 days post 5 day transfer!! i'm too scared to do that.  if it was wrong either way it would just mess with my head too much and i'd rather just wait a bit until i know i'm going to get a conclusive result.  Can you remember when you tested?

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I tested 9 days post 5 day transfer and it was negative. I tested the next morning and it was positive....
I'd say 10-12 days post transfer is a good time to test - by 12 days if it's not positive it's unlikely to change 
good luck     
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Wow you must have been gutted with that first test.  My god how our bodies can change so much, frightening the tricks it plays on us.

Just want to double check - i'm taking it from the word POST transfer that you start counting day one as the day after the transfer day?  So i had my transfer on thurs 2nd dec so 10 days post transfer would mean me counting from friday 3rd dec as day 1?

Hope it makes sense i'm sure you'll know what i mean.

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

OH gosh I'm defo not testing before 12 days then i don't think.  I had just decided 10 days would be safe but not now!!

I'm currently on 2 x400mg Cyclogest (progesterone), is that the same as Utrogestan?  I'll email Stepan but what's a safe number to go to/what do you suggest?

GGx


----------



## sweet1

All the best of luck Rose, it sounds really positive  


And GG, hope the bleeding stays off and you get your BFP


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - I guess you could add another 200mg cyclogest? Hope you have heard from S now....
And yes, I'd say 12 days is a good day to aim for (counting day 1 as the day after transfer) if you can hold out that long - I was never very good at waiting to test!

Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Rose39

GG - sorry to hear about the spotting... hope that you've had a response from Stepan by now. Hope you're coping ok - must be really stressful for you hun    

Rose xx


----------



## greatgazza

Well Stepan hasn't changed my meds at all......so guess i'll just have to trust what he says and wait and see.......aaaaagggggghhhhhhhh the waiting!!!   

How's things with you Rose, is it ET tomorrow?  How are your eggs doing?

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

Also, can anyone tell me why I have read that ET should be done with a full bladder to help use the abdominal ultrasound to guide implantation etc. and then the doctor empties the bladder   !!....doesn't seem to be how they do it at reprofit and i have not read it many places so was a bit surprised when i did.....

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG I have had ET's with a full bladder but never had a Dr empty the bladder (how!! and why!!!  By sticking a catheter into the bladder to empty it, why would they not just say go and pee!!), and not all ET's are done under ultrasound guidance, clinics like ARGC don't use u/s for ET's.
When I had my last ET under GA I was frightened I would pee under GA!!

Rose thinking of you and hope that ET goes well tomorrow - have you decided on 2 or 3??

L x


----------



## morrigan

Oh Lordy - I get totally paranoid when I have a speculum anyway near me and have to empty bladder - I'm always scared I'll pee on the doctor !!!! There's me thinking et would be the easy bit!


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan don't worry reprofit don't seem to do the full/partially full bladder thing. Well it was never mentioned to me so i've been a bit surprised to read about it and did wonder why they didn't but who knows.

JJ i know i did wonder that and thought ooohhh yuck!, i've just had a look to find where i read it and here's the link

http://www.ivf1.com/embryo-transfer/ this is the bit i read

"After the transfer, the doctor can empty your bladder. Th IVF patient will then be taken to her room to rest for about thirty minutes. THERE IS NO EVIDENCE THAT THIS DOES ANYTHING EXCEPT MAKE THE PATIENT FEEL BETTER. Afterward, the patient can return home. Although it is not required, many patients feel better if they relax that day. There is now ample evidence to suggest that bed rest after the embryo transfer does not improve the chance for pregnancy. If you want to go back to work or shop or have intercourse it is absolutely o.k. There have never been any studies looking at the effects of things like swimming so I would avoid that. Flying and travel is o.k.

The embryos will be free floating for 2-4 days after a blastocyst transfer but will then hopefully implant into the thick uterine lining. A pregnancy test is performed seven to ten days after the embryo transfer. "

But i was also surprised that it says the embryos are free floating for 2-4 days as Stepan told me they would implant later that day or the next day, it also says to test at 7 to 10 days post transfer here which is very early compared to most recommendations. There are just so many different opinions and protocols it's amazing anyone ever gets pregnant!!! Most other clinics seem to say lay off sex as well until getting a test or AF (not that i'm getting any mind!! so i don't know why i'm worrying about that one!) so how on earth can we know what to do if the docs can't agree!

GG x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

greatgazza said:


> Most other clinics seem to say lay off sex as well until getting a test or AF (not that i'm getting any mind!! so i don't know why i'm worrying about that one!) so how on earth can we know what to do if the docs can't agree!
> 
> GG x


.....and Zita West will say lay off  or 12 weeks after IVF! good job we have no DH/DP to entertain.


----------



## morrigan

He he girls - feeling relieved if that's not a pun !!! I have to say hearing the dh's of couples I met in Brno last time there is a while chunk of stuff we don't have to stress about.

Rose I think it's your et today - good luck x


----------



## Rose39

Morning ladies! Just back from transfer with 3 x day 3 embies on board. Embies from frozen eggs develop a bit more slowly than from fresh eggs, so I had 1 x 8 cell, 1 x 6 cell and 1 x 4 cell transferred, and there are 2 x 4 cell embies left in the lab which are still growing so they will be left to day 5 to see if they are good enough to freeze. The consultant was fine with me putting 3 back - he said the risk of triplets was only 2-3% but transferring another embie increased my chances of success, so worth a try (and I'm not going back to the UK thinking - what if? and that I wasn't maximising my chances). So we shall see!    

GG - how are you feeling today hun? Has the spotting stopped? 

Off to listen to my Zita West CD... I have to say I find the visualising of the accupressure points quite hard to do, and my other fertility hypnotherapy CD by Tina Taylor is a lot more relaxing, but it may make all the difference, so will listen to them both over the next 2 weeks!  

Rose xx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

> .....and Zita West will say lay off  or 12 weeks after IVF! good job we have no DH/DP to entertain.


*laugh* Yes I got that from my fertility clinic after my HSG. No intercourse for 24 hours. I laughed and said unless the immaculate conception is happening again fat chance. He was shocked. *giggle* It makes some stuff much more simple.

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - great news after everything you have been through this week, and sounds like putting 3 back was the right decision in this instance
Sending many many positive vibes your way for the 2WW, will be looking out for your news - when is OTD?
     

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - congratulations on being PUPO! Enjoy the rest of your stay.  Speak soon 
          

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations in being pupo Rose- got everything crossed x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yeh Rose PUPO !!!   

Talking of immaculate conception I rang my donor's partner today as AF cd 1 today and asked him to ring the clinic for me and see if they would let me do a cycle this month, they had a cut off date for AF's I thought it was 10th but in fact it was 8th, as they close over Xmas, and he text me back saying unless my name was Mary and I was heading to Bethlehem it wouldn't be me this Xmas.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Rose - Fab news honey       for you x x x

Thinking of you and safe journey back home x x


----------



## greatgazza

Rose that all sounds great, congrats on being PUPO!! If i have to go through this again i might consider 3 now from what you've said re: the low % of triplets and the increased chance of success..

Maybe we should all change our names to Mary and head for Bethlehem, might stand as much chance as what we're doing   

GGx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, congratulations on being PUPO, have got everything crossed for you     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hi Rose just read your news, fab news I really hope its your time after all the disappointment.

Well my first time posting on here.....except to post messages to others. Well my FET has just failed and I really
cannot afford another UK protocol. I suppose one option is to try OEIVF but at reprofit, I am not sure I have given
up on my own eggs as I responded well to IVF, all embies made it to blast even after being frozen, maybe the fact
they don't implant is showing there age!!   Another option I have been thinking about is Embryo donation, due to my
age maybe mine are passed there sell by date? Can you ladies give me some advice please, what would you do? 
Should my first move be to contact Stephan? I really need to crack on as I cannot afford to loose any more time, do Reprofit
have a waiting list for OEIVF? 

Its quite intimidating thinking of going abroad as I have become comfortable with my clinic, just not the crazy prices!! I know a few
of you have been abroad, your experiences and advice will be invaluable.

thank you
Teela
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Teela -   

Always difficult to decide when to move on from your own eggs. Seems like you had a pretty good response and good embryos - given that you went to blast/had some to freeze etc - that would suggest that there is life in your eggs yet! On my OE cycles I only once got anything to freeze and I usually ended up with 3 day transfer so clear indication of egg quality issues in my case. 
Assuming you get a follow up consultation for free at your current clinic (I would think you would?) then use this to discuss with them what they think - what would they do differently next time if anything, what do they think of the quality of the eggs/embryos etc? This will give you info to help inform your decision (and you don't have to tell them you have no intention of doing another cycle with them!)

There is no wait for OEIVF at Reprofit so you could go ahead as soon as it suited you/the timings worked out for you - they are closed until Jan 11th I think - not sure when they shut but presumably quite soon....

Before moving to DE, the other thing you could consider is some basic immune treatment - either doing the simple immune protocol without doing any testing - ie ask for clexane, aspirin and steroids for your next cycle and/or seeing an immune consultant to get some tests done to see what, if anything, you might actually need - and whether you need additional tx such as intrallipids etc
If you do have any underlying immune issues then these will also impact your chances of embryo donation working so could be worth exploring this before you go any further? The tests and tx can work out very expensive so it's not a decision to be taken lightly, but then again tx overall is expensive so you may end up saving money if you identify issues before you continue
Hope this hasn't added to your confusion but is worth considering

Overall I think the move to DE is a very personal one - only you know when you are ready (well you're never completely ready but you know what I mean) - it's hard to generalise as everyone is different. I wanted to be sure I'd given my own eggs every chance which for me was I think 4 or 5 cycles...the last one of which I had PGD done and discovered all the embyros were chromosomally abnormal...for me that was the trigger to move to DE (even though I knew that on another cycle I could get normal embryos as every cycle is different). My success rates with OE were quoted as 5%, with DE ca 55% so it just seemed to make sense at that point. That said, still took 3 attempts at DE to get pregnant so it isn't the miracle answer either...

Re going abroad in general, I know it seems daunting first time but it's all quite straightforward really and there are so many women (singles and otherwise) with experience of Reprofit that you'll get all the practical help and support you need to make it easy, so don't worry about that   

Best of luck with next steps,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela

Hi Suity,

Thanks so much for replying to me, yes I will have a review appointment in Jan, I'm hoping and because Ive cycled with them I will be asking them for the next moves, and hoping they will have some answers! As you mentioned immune's that is something that has been very much on my mind, mainly as I seem to not get a successful implantation! Are Reprofit open to trying the basic immune protocol on OEIVF without having the tests? I may ask at my review about Immune protocols and costs as I cycle at Care and I believe they are quite forward thinking in this area?
I think pinning them down a little on my Percentages with my own eggs and if they think I should move to donor eggs will answer alot of questions for me.
I am getting my head around donor eggs, when I started it was not even something I considered, but this journey changes you and makes you really understand what you want and whats important. Do you know if its ok to just email Stephan and maybe book in for OEIVF for Feb or March? I presume I dont mention the single thing?   

thanks Suity
Teela
xx


----------



## morrigan

Teela- sad to hear your news   Suity has answered you so eloquently as usual- Yes Stepan was open to treating with steroids etc as a precuation as I asked him the same thing and he said yes - you can just give him a date. You will find him very different to deal with as he will be lead by what you want- be warned he sometimes forgets what hes already said in emails especially if it was a while ago.

I am sort of in the middle of the whole immunes debate- Have you got GP to run level 1 immunes as alot of GPs will if pushed- You may be able to push your GP to refer you to a recurrent miscarriage specialist- as Ive been told failed implantation and miscarriage can be caused by the same thing. I asked GP to run level 1s and they showed up clotting issues- I have now decided to to get Level 2s run and am waiting for results- I'm still not 100% about all of it as the cost is scaring the    c*** out of me if the results show anything that needs the really expensive drugs-really not sure I can afford them then again if it does show something I ill just be throwing money away on a cycle that doesn't work if I didn't   You kind of need to decide if your the kind of person who likes to know everything up front or drip fed and if its the first I would advise finding out the cost and having a good think- then again most of those that have had immune treatment will probably tell you they wish they had done it earlier! I hate how cost influences everything!!

Theres loads of us here that will talk you through practicalites of going abroad-Bit extra organisational stress- Brno is very foreign but its 100% possible and actually quiet empowering to be jetting off around the world- Loads of people on Cxech board to- if your lucky there will be others to meet up with whilst your out there! Just makes sure you factor all the little extras in when comparing costs with uk clinics as it can add up.

I had heard ( can't vouch for vailidity of it) that the minute scaring from an egg collection is enough to make the body want to heal before getting pregnant so you should have at least 3 months between EC and stimming again other wise you risk poor response. Its very easy to get into the mode of I want to be pregnant now (well about 5 years ago in reality!) but while the clocks ticking rather to fast for most of us- a month won't make a difference either way- Take you time to decide next step your head must be spinning


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose have a safe trip home with your precious cargo !!


----------



## Teela

Thanks for your reply Morrigan it is appreciated, I am a little nervous about emailing Stephan but I plan
to do it tonight and hopefully cycle in Feb, last chance with my own I think realistically.

Re immunes can I ask how you approached the subject with you GP, Im not sure mine would have a clue, I remember
calling them once to book in for FSH and LH tests they were so confused and unhelpful I went through the clinic in the
end, however I am willing to push I just need to ensure I am armed with all the facts. So if I am correct with what I think
you are saying, you got all your immune testing done through GP, however if problems are found the money is needed for the
expensive meds?
Being anally retentive I have started a spreadsheet re costs, I think it will be a no brainer as sperm alone in this country is £650!
However do you know the rough cost of IVF at Reprofit? And yes you are correct re 3 months waiting after IVF EC, my UK clinic insist
on it. 

thanks again
Teela
x


----------



## lulumead

Hello Teela,

Here's reprofit price list that I was mailed the other day...sorry its posted it as a massive table!
x


 IVF cycle
 1100 €[/color]  IVF cycle without ET 
 700 €​  Intracytoplasmatic sperm injection (ICSI) 
 [/color]350 €  Assisted hatching (AH) 
 [/color]150 €  Extended cultivation (PK)
 250 €​  Embry transfer set
 100 €​  Sperm freezing
 50 €​  Embryos freezing
 [/color]160 €  Annual fee for keeping frozen embryos 
 100 €​  Frozen-thawed embryo transfer
 200 €​  MESA/TESE
 600 €​  Drugs for IVF (recFSH - Puregon, Gonal)
 1300 - 1500 €​  Drugs for OD cycle (depot GnRH inj., Estrofem, Utrogestan)
 300 €​  Donor sperm
 100 €​  IUI
 100 €​  OOcyte donation cycle
 3900 €​


----------



## morrigan

Teela stepan is fine honestly - often replies late at night ! 

My gp only did level 1 immunes - I'm seeing dr gorgy for level 2's and no gp hasn't a clue - I'll pm you that saga I'm  in danger of boring everyone !!!!

Thanks for list lulumead I was meaning to get breakdown.

A few of us will be there in feb.


----------



## greatgazza

morrigan for your level 1s did you print the list off from the immune thread here?  how much persuading did you have to do? is your gp a helpful and supportive one or a difficult obstructive one? i'm now thinking i should look into further testing.  Do you just phone up, is it FGA for Dr gorgy, and make an appt?  the fertility and gynae academy is it?  is there much of a wait?  when is your appt?  you won't bore us if you post here, might be useful info and i need stuff to read as i'm so fed up and bored!!

GGx


----------



## morrigan

GG- did you get anywhere today?

Have a look at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0 there is information in here about everything but look under L for level 1's test. This FAQ is an amazing resource and should keep you in plenty of reading material- I also have Dr Beers "is your body baby friendly" book

No one of my Gps at the practice is supportive but you have to sell your soul to the devil to get an appointment as she is part time and very popular- she doesn't understand the details which leads to its own stress if anything comes back as a problem.

Yes FGA for Dr Gorgy- No theres not a wait, you can call for a consult which costs £150. I have had NK assay and cytokine ratio, he took HV Swab and he took sample for hidden c test and that little lot cost £1200 ! I need to have a further consult to get results. He has already suggested clexane, asprin, predislone, high dose folic acid based on my factor v leiden, and MTHFR.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan how long does it take to get your results back from Dr G, I have had my immunes done numerous times with Mr S h e h a t a  (£1500 ish in 2007) and then ARGC ( £780 a full panel a few yrs ago) and then about (£400-500 for part panels) who repeat parts of panels every cycle and at stages- I was just wondering as I am reverting to OE I don't think it is an issue as much as I don't need implantation to take place in me, just good quality eggs and also with the hidden C is it on the menstral blood?
L x


----------



## Teela

Thanks Girls, as you all said Stepan has replied within minutes of receiving   

Thanks Lulu for prices. 

All forms filled in and sent of. Great if a few of you cycling in Feb, hopefully we can meet up?
Think I might be out there from 22nd Feb ish, depending on next few cycles.

Morrigan thanks for PM.

Teela
xx


----------



## morrigan

I'm booked to be out there 8th-17th so might miss you but there's alot of if's in that!

JJ1 - that's a very good question- dr g told me 7 days ish but I rang receptionist today and she said 2 weeks - I'm going to ring her and actually get her to check tommorrow - yeah the hidden c he sends to Athens- it's the menstrual one but he did some sort if endometrial biopsy as I was on day 4 when I saw him. I'm not sure if any issues effect egg quality- if anything the cytokines might but I think aspirin / clexane might improve blood flow to ovary ? Question for someone who knows much more than me ! Ice heard that people that get treated for hidden c get improved sperm samples ( 
men obviously !) so not sure about effect on eggs. I didn't have karotyping or lad stuff done as was trying to limit cost and the need for a donor to help sounded a drama.


----------



## greatgazza

Morrigan - i had another silly day.  Spoke to epu first who said they didn't have drop in clinic and i couldn't self refer but that GP could/should do betas.  From something mini said i decided i was going to insist on the grounds that i was taking high dose prednisolone and other meds that i wanted to stop asap if i had miscarried as otherwise i could carry on bleeding for another two weeks and by then would have to wean myself off the steroids etc and i also decided to insist that i wanted to go back on anti depressants asap so needed to know either way.  Left a message with surgery for emergency doc to call me around half ten and he got back to me at 5!! i needed the blood forms in time to get to hospital blood clinic before 4....  i wasn't going to give up without a fight today though and called surgery again to say it had been a few hours and i needed these bloods doing...they had had a cancellation with the practice nurse and 'thought' she could do the bloods.  She did thank god.  I had to tell her what to do but was just relieved she just did it and didn't speak to the doc i spoke to a lot yesterday in case she put a stop to it.  

I'm just not sure they really know how to do things like this tho.  When i spoke to the doctor (eventually) i explained how i needed the results asap or what was the point and i wanted to stop the meds etc but i don't think the nurse had put urgent on the form but he will do on thurs one but then said it still might be next week...... i'll call friday afternoon and hope they're back but who knows.  bleeding is steadlily more even though i tested positive again today but i need to stop doing hpts as they will show hcg for quite a while either way so it's not good to see that line when i'm pretty sure it's all over. I know people will say 'keep positive' and 'you never know' but you just 'know' sometimes don't you.  i would love to be proved wrong but i really don't think so.  i know i was scared when i got my positive but i knew some excitiement was starting to bubble under and now this just sucks and i feel bad for feeling like that as if i wished it away somehow. 

i'm really confused about what to do next as i want to just book myself back into reprofit but am worried that this happened even with good quality younger donor embies which wasn't easy to accept but i thought at least it was the answer.  Now i'm worried something else is wrong, implantation issues, immunes etc and i'm really worried about money for more tests as i'm out of work at the moment and had all my money ear marked for treatments.  The immunes are so expensive just for the tests and then if tx is needed....there's just no end to worry and stress with all this..  

how do they test for 'implantation issues'?  would that show up under the immunes tests or are there other tests for that? just so hacked off with all this    I should get my factor v results when everything opens again in Jan so will know if i need clexane as well etc but don't know whether to go ahead treating the immunes issue empiracally or if that's silly and i should have all the tests.  Also asked for progesterone to be tested today, does anyone know if i should ask for anything else when i have my next one on thursday?  oestradial? tsh or something?  anything else useful  i can discover at this stage?  sorry for the long me post, my head's a bit all over the place as i really thought i'd cracked it this time...

GGx


----------



## morrigan

Sounds miserable for you gg - glad you got bloods done in end ! Phew - my local lab put results on computer gp has access to but gp surgery won't give out results until dr's reviewed them which they only do  once a day so if you ring Tom afternoon you might be lucky.

You need to take some time first to get your head around what's happening now - remember if your using donor embies you've got time- I would say if you can't afford tests treating imperically is way to go although I wouldn't want to take clexane if you don't have to but you'll know that in January.

I hope you are getting some rest - it's been a rough few days hey x


----------



## greatgazza

yeah i need a bit of a 'time out' i think.  if it's a no i guess at least i can party at xmas and new year and i might try and find the money to go skiing in february with friends  so i will have at least done something enjoyable/had some fun in the last six months.  And then maybe i'll think about more tx late feb/early march if i do that, i guess i just need to calm down a bit cos as i'm using donor eggs now the pressure isn't on quite so much altho i do still want to be pregnant next year and not leave it any later.

from what you said it's made me think it's worth calling to get my first blood results as well isn't it? i was going to wait 'til they were both back in on fri or next week but actually getting the first one might still give me an idea of how things are going won't it?


GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GG I was fobbed off once with a BHCG at a private clinic with them saying that it will take 4 hrs, I calmly said that if I was in an NHS A+E I can get  a result back for a pt in less than 30 mins so I was sure that it is possible quicker and the nurse then said 'Well come back in 45 mins' and sure enough it was there. 

Personally I would ring the lab and ask if the result is ready ( you may get someone in the lab slip up and give it to you!) and then if they say it is ready I would ring the practice nurse and tell her you know it is ready could she give it to you. A single result on its own unless v low won't really meant that much without the second one in 2 days time! as you don't have a baseline

L x


----------



## morrigan

GG hope your ok.

JJ1 the answer to question is results back within a week - I rang today - only thing is they can't email them and as I don't want to wait for Xmas post I will have to get them to fax me at work if I can find a private moment at the fax machine ! Good news is I'm negative for hidden c- I'm pleased about that as it would of been very annoying given the lack if action I've had in the last few years !!!lol!


----------



## morrigan

Quick update from me- I got results today - It turns out I do have immune problems- I have raised Tnfa and NKa and cd56 - Ive got a follow up on the 23rd with Dr Gorgy- I have a feeling the tx is going to be very expensive. 

This seems like another big shock- I think its because I some how ended up on a different rollercoaster- I sure I queued for the one that did a few scary loops and made you feel sick but you got off pregnant- Oh well really I should be grateful as alot of people go round and round the scary loops before deciding to get on the other one and Ive not even had my first IVF yet so really I have saved myself alot of heart ache.

Now I need to go dream up some money making schemes! Sorry for the me post!


----------



## greatgazza

Oh Morrigan.  Excuse my french but this is all such a f**ker isn't it, sorry but i'm just so fed up with all things fertility and test related and the rising costs. I'm terrified i may have to go down a similar route and all this is tough enough without worrying about where on earth the money's going to come from.  I guess tho, it's better to know now rather than after any goes at ivf which way have been wasted money without any help.


Huge GRRRRRRRRR to the lot of it!! 

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan I had a slight raised aTNF & cd56 and for 3 cycles was told just to have steroids & clexane  only on 3 Rd cycle ivig& they weren't using IL then. I hope Dr Gorgy comes up with a good plan for you & not too expensive- some people say they are relieved when something comes back abnormal because  then they have a chance of putting it  right and hopefully you'll get your BFP.

Gg did you manage to get your results back? I hope it is good news 
L x


----------



## greatgazza

JJ i will know for sure tomorrow but i'm not feeling hopeful as the bleeding isn't subsiding and the lines on the hpts is getting fainter..... my beta from tues was 540, indicating (by their levels) 3 to 4 weeks pregnant but it doesn't tell me anything till tomorrow and which way the levels are going does it.  Be a relief just to know and then i can stop the meds...

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I am not sure when your OTD is but it must be v soon, but I just wanted to send you     wishes and say that I am thinking about you and hope that you get your Xmas miracle.

L x


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 - thanks so much for thinking of me hunny. As expected it was a BFN - I think I knew when the lab told me the other embies had stopped developing at day 3 that those they'd put back weren't great quality either, and as this was my 9th round of tx and having been pg before I knew I had no pg symptoms at all. So it wasn't a surprise when I tested, but it would have been lovely to have had a miracle.  Very sad and feeling low (goes without saying) - the hardest thing is to put my life on hold for yet another 3 months until I can try again (and save up again!) - the past almost 3 years have just been back to back tx.... but my clinic has a very good success rate. It was (yet again) simply appallingly bad luck due to the donor's poor response to the meds - my lining was great and I respond well to the immune meds so in my view it was down to poor embie quality. This was just not the baby (or babies) meant for me, this time.

Praying that 2011 is a better year    

Thanks so much for all the kind messages of support I've had via FF and **.

Good luck to the abroadies having tx in early 2011   

Rose xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey - words do fail me ... Had everything crossed including toes.

                          

Take very good care of yourself honey x x


----------



## bingbong

oh rose, I'm so very sorry. I'd so been wishing for a different result.

Hugs
Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  that is so sad- I didn't want to post at the time when you mentioned you were using frozen eggs, because as you remember when I had to freeze my donors 16 eggs,11 fertilised and then 9 died on day2 and the remaining 2 on day 3 just before ET when I'd flown to Barcelona.  Saying that I know women who have got pregnant on frozen eggs and IVI Valencia use frozen eggs all the time.

I hope that Spring is a better time for you- it is such a pain  and so disappoitning getting one aspect perfect (lining, immunes etc) and then in the aspects totally out of your control there is something else happening- I often feel that!!!- there is always something else.

And also your EDD for your angel baby is around now so it must be harder for you.

Take care
L x


----------



## Rose39

Thanks so much for the kind messages - I've emailed the clinic and they are saying to continue the meds until I can have a blood test, but I can't travel as the trains are not running to where I live due to the snow, so getting into London to have a blood test today isn't possible!

It's 11 days after a day 3 transfer and I've done 3 home tests over the past 24 hours and have no symptoms whatsoever that would give me any hope that this has worked. 

For my own sanity I need to stop the meds today and move on - am I being stupid here?

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

Oh rose, so so sorry.  will start sending positive      ready for 2011 and hope so much that the next go is the one that brings you your much deserved babies.
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Rose I'm so so sorry      

With regard  the meds, I would tend to follow the advice of the clinic.  You have lots of experience of IVF, but they have heaps more so it may be worth hanging on.  Is there no other way of getting in to town for a blood test?  I am not trying to get your hopes up of course, but can't see why the clinic would tell you to stay on the meds etc.

Take care and you know where I am, so please do call me if you want to meet up.
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Rose I am just SO sorry, it's all so horribly difficult and unfair and you have had much more than your fair share of bad luck. I am so sad for you. Nothing I can say I know but sending    - am thinking of you

re meds - clinics tend to be conservative on this just in case....certainly that's been my experience. I think you have to make a personal decision on this one - I stopped meds on my 2nd LWC cycle because I already had AF 10 days post transfer and I really thought what's the point? (was on cyclogest then which didn't stop AF for me) - on subsequent negative cycles I allowed 12 days post 3 day transfer and then stopped meds if pee sticks negative (no bleed as on gestone) 
Think there is a tiny tiny chance a neg can turn positive and thats why clinics err on side of caution...but you know your body and I think you have to decide what is best for you

I really am so sorry you are having to go through this again, will be thinking of you and   for a brighter 2011 for you
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Rose - I am so sorry   .  I really hoped this would be your turn.  Keep up with the meds and then test again in few days.  I know your heart is no longer in it but at least then you will know you have done everything in your power to make things happen.


----------



## some1

Rose - so sorry to read that you have had a BFN, thinking of you   

Some1

xx


----------



## Teela

Rose   so sorry hun I really hoped it was finally your time. Re meds, your choice but if it was me
I would stay on meds for a few more days to be sure and test again.   

Teela
x


----------



## greatgazza

Rose i'm so so sorry    You've been through so much and i really feel for you.  

I know exactly what you mean about the meds i wanted to stop mine asap as it's like some kind of weird torture but as some others have said maybe it's worth perservering just for a couple more days just in case. 

I doubt you'll want to think about it now but is there any chance your clinic would do you a cheaper cycle, as you possibly didn't get the quality that you had expected/paid for? 

I'm so sorry, take good care of yourself.  

GGx


----------



## Rose39

Thank you so much for your support and advice today. The train situation improved slightly during the morning and so after several trains and standing about on platforms I made it into Central London and had a blood test this afternoon, which has just come back as negative, so I can stop the meds. I also called Dr Gorgy and got his advice too, which was that it was worthwhile getting a blood test today so I could get a definitive result.

Bless Dr Gorgy - he asked the lab to rush through the test for me so I could get it this evening and I've just spoken to him now at 8.30pm to get the result ... he's been so kind and has gone out of his way to help me - I don't think many consultants would ask their patients to call them out of hours only a few days before Christmas. 

So onwards and upwards again - one positive thing is that my knitting has really improved while I was in Cape Town (I can now knit baby shoes and do more stitches) so by the time I have my next tx I should have some more handknitted baby sweaters/cardigans and maybe a nice blanket finished. When I finally get my baby he/she will have a whole wardrobe of lovingly made clothes! (and they are also very inexpensive to knit as I'll have so little money left by then that it will be supermarket clothes and and hand sewn/knitted things - thank goodness my Nan taught me to sew on the machine when I was little!). It sounds trivial, but anything I can do to keep positive between now and the end of March is better than dwelling on what went wrong this cycle.

Maybe a glass of wine is in order now.....   

Rose xx


----------



## ambergem

A glass of wine is definitely in order Rose! So sorry to hear you have suffered another BFN   You must be devastated. It's so sad, like the other girls I was really hoping this would be your time. I hope 2011 brings you your BFP   

Linz xx


----------



## morrigan

Rose - thinking of you x


----------



## lulumead

Rose    Your babies when they come will have the best wardrobes    
Roll on March and     for your next cycle going as smoothly as possible.


I think GG is right to maybe talk to the clinic about what they can offer...even a slight discount would make a difference.
xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

So sorry Rose.  Big hugs to you.  

Love Bambiboo

p.s Your knitting sounds lovely, what a great skill to have.


----------



## Betty-Boo

A little cheeky glass of red is much in order!  

Big hugs Rose - Dr G sounds fab - seriously considering an appt myself.

Take care x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, I am so sorry to hear that it was a bfn   . Thinking of you    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

Rose, I'm absolutely gutted for you. Words fail me and are so useless at times like this. You darn well deserve a positive and I am so mad that you are having to wait and go through yet another cycle... It is simply not fair.

I'm rooting for you and hoping that 2011 will be your year. Roll on next Spring for you.

Well done re staying positive and focusing on your knitting etc. I love sewing and am hoping to do some next year as I have failed to find time to sew or knit which is disappointing. Maybe I will start something in the new year and we can compare notes.

Hear if you want to chat.

Coco xxx


----------



## Diesy

GG & Rose - So, so sorry to read of your BFN's   Wishing you much better results next year (and a wee lottery win to help pay for Tx).

Take care,
Diesy


----------



## morrigan

Gg and Rose hope your doing okx

I've seen Dr G today and he wants me to postpone my feb cycle - so I can take humira and try and get my levels down - I know that a couple if months should not be a big deal in the scheme of things but i feel my eggs are ageing by the hour!! 

As if my head wasn't spinning enough I met up with a friend for a drink and he through up the offer/ conversation of him being a known donor- I had previously dismissed this a few years ago so it's a bit out of the blue- it's now making me wander if fixing my immunes would it be possible to try semi- naturally !! Argh!!  Will have to see if this is what I want as it's a big descion - I'm also wandering how reprofit would react to me suddenly getting a partner ! 

Sorry for me post-!

Hope everyone has a good Christmas !


----------



## Diesy

Hey Morrigan,

I'm a bit out of my depth with all the stuff you're dealing with right now but just wanted to say hello and obviously wishing you well through it all.  Sounds like a lot of info to get through and you are becoming an expert on something else!  But sorry you are having to deal with complicated medical stuff!  Dr G sounds like some kind of miracle man so good luck with his advice.

Hope you have a nice break...or some nice days off if not right through - Diesy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Morrigan            your head must be spinning!!!  Sounds like Dr G has your best interests at heart and really wants you to succeed in your next treatment.  How long would you have to delay?  I expect Reprofit would be over the moon if you had a 'partner' / known donor ... its fab news and I really hope it works out for you.  I've had a few offers in the past but turned them down.  One from an ex who I was still very much in love with... so not ideal!  Think it was more of an ego thing for him!!
You take care and hope the head spin stops soon x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan    . It's not easy postponing when you have a plan on action in your head, but as Mini says, I'm sure that Dr G has your best interests at heart and wants you to have the best chance at successful tx. Good luck trying to get your head round this and your friend's proposal of being a known donor   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hey Morrigan

Was wondering how you got on today.

Isn't it funny when we met the other day I wondered to myself whether your friend could be a donor for you!! 

Could you "try" with your friend through AI whilst you wait for a cycle?  That way you feel you are doing something whilst you wait.  

When I first started out I looked at Free donor sperm website.  Whilst I wouldn't recommend the site they did have guidance of agreements between you and known donors which may be helpful.

Not a decision to rush though.

Glad Dr G has a plan for you, hopefully a cheap plan too!!!.  Won't be long now.

Lots of love

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks gang- the thing with known donor is there so many extra considerations - will think on over Xmas. Not sure if it's what I want !
Bambino - defo not cheap 2 injections of humira is about £800 !!!!! Ouch !


----------



## Bambiboo

£800           

Do you  have two injections in total or possibly more than that?

Enjoy Christmas and think about it in the New Year with a clearer more relaxed head.


----------



## morrigan

2 then re test to see if it works - then possibly 2 more.


----------



## Teela

Morning all

I have a question please, went to see GP yesterday re prescribing me BCP for my next cycle, its never that simple
though, she wants to know exactly which one Stepan wants me on as cautious about putting me on the combined
due to my age!! Just wondered which one any of you lovely ladies have been on in the past if using OEIVF.
I have emailed Stepan as if I have a prescription from him I think she may write me one, if not I need to get them from
a chemist sharpish! Its just never simple hey. One positive thing though she has agreed to read the level one Immune
tests I gave her and will let me know "if" they will do them, not a no yet!! 

thanks
Teela
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Teela - the combined pill is you best bet and Stepan doesn't like you to take the mini pill (POP) as this can effect your lining.
Not sure which type as I can't take the pill - expect any of the combined pills suitable for you are ideal - after all its to help synch your body so you can sort out flights etc in advance.
All the best honey x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Teela - replied on the other thread. You do need the combined one. Mine was called microgynon but there are several brands available
If you are only on it for a short time, shouldn't be a problem - my GP was also a pain about it and I had to get a fax/email from Reprofit before she would prescribe (was a right nightmare as you can imagine as Reprofit not exactly quick about sending that sort of thing!)

Hope you get it sorted
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Seems so silly to me - always a family planning clinic  Can't understand why they'd not prescribe - after all if you weren't trying to conceive you can ask for it ... Strange one .... Different GP's - Have been blesed with mine I think!


----------



## Teela

Thanks all still no reply from Stepan, arrggh


----------



## Roo67

Teela  - hope you get a reply soon,  does you GP need it in writing from Stepan ? I've never just the pill but it sounds like the other ladies all use the same type.

R x


----------



## Teela

Hi Roo

Yes she said she would like to see an email from my consultant! ive got an email saying he wants me on 
Monophasic BCP but she seemed to want more? Im just worried my AF is gonna arrive early as been having
a few early symptoms. Dont suspose anyone has Eva's [Stepans assistant] email as in one correspondence
he said for any prescriptions contact Eva but did not send me her email!! 

T/X


----------



## morrigan

I always got my prescriptions from jana her email is [email protected]  I think that all the reprofit are . Reprofit.cz so try [email protected]


----------



## Diesy

Eva - [email protected]
That's the one i've dealt with.


----------



## Teela

Thanks All  had a reply from Stepan, and as I thought I need to speak to Eva re scripts!! She out of office
until 9th, apparently bank hol in Cz Rep. Thats the one Diesy thanks. 
I rang my GP this afternoon to confirm BCP and she is not even in   

Just have to hope AF holds of till next week

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

Teela - can't believe you're having so much trouble getting BCP off your GP    I'm like Mini, got a diamond GP.  Hope you get it sorted.

Ok girls, I think I need a biology lesson    AF arrived today.  I thought I had ovulated early again this month on day 11, but Af has arrived a mere 12 days after that so maybe I ovulated on Day 9 again.
Anyyywaaaay, as AF has arrived I am starting my DFET cycle (eek!), but I'm worried about early ovulating again.  I know I don't need my eggs (what eggs?   ) etc, but will there still be time for an embryo (or two) to implant if it is transferred on day 20 when my period will be due on day 23??  Sorry if this seems like a totally stupid question   

Lots of love

Happy New Year! (bit late I know)
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo exciting stuff GIA2 with DFET!!            for this cycle!

Might be worth dropping a line to Reprofit - would've thought that they'd plan to transfer 5-6 days after ovulation - but as you say you seem to be ovulating early - saying that most luteal phases are 12-14 days.  To me that works out a transfer on day 16/17 of your cycle??  Hope you get some answers soon honey x x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Teela,

One hand on my phone, it's rubbish for email, hence the bare essential info reply!

Gia Too - exciting!

Hi everyone else - hope all well 

Diesy


----------



## Teela

Oh how exciting GIA2, on my last FET they did not seem to concerned when they went back, I think they maintain
the lining using Oestrogen and Progesterone, my transfer on my frozen cycle was around day 23/24 of my cycle!

Diesy bare essential or not grateful for info, cheers hun.

Im still no nearer getting these bloody BCP's, have to try again monday - nightmare

Have a nice evening ladies

Teela
x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi - just dropping in to say that my FET is scheduled for day 21 of my cycle, as I didn't get my HCG / OPK surge until day 15/16 this month and I am 30 day cycler...so transfer of day 5 blasts being done 5/6 days after ovulation..and my lining measured 11mm at day 14 scan...this is being maintained by estrofem and utrogestan - oestrogen and progesterone....I am on 2x3 tablets of progynova and 600mg of progesterone daily ....don't know if this info is helpful...xx


----------



## Roo67

GIAtoo - I had the same worries and emailed Stepan

My cycles are now 25/26 days and have always had FET day 19 - 21.

I was told earliest was day 18 and latest day 25. start oestogen on day 1 and add in progesterone once lining above 7mm around day 14/15 Fet day 19/20

Hope this helps and good luck, just waiting for my AF to start and I'm on my way again. Have felt  that she was on her way all week, but hopefully will be bang on time tomorrow !!

R x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks girls    I did email Stepan to ask if ovulating early was a concern when doing DFET and he said "no not at all" , but it just didn't maake sense to me.

Not sure if anyone is online now to answer this, but my other dilemma is whether to take all 6mg of progynova tonight as AD surprised me today and I didn't have any of the drugs on me.  I'm supposed to take 6 mg over the morning, lunch and evening, but as this is day 1 and I missed the first two doses, not sure if I should take all three.

Ohh Roo - how exciting for you - if your AF had arrived today we may have bumped into eachother in Brno! We may still. Good luck     

Thanks mini, prickly, teela and Diesy   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi giatoo

was just about to come on to post to you anyway.  I'm not an expert but i was worried about the progynova as well cos AF came early and i couldn't source the drugs in time, i think suity said it wasn't a huge deal to not start dead on day 1 so i would possibly suggest taking 1 of them now and then just start the full dose tomorrow, although i don't really know if taking all right now would be a problem.  But i would imagine starting tomorrow on the full dose won't be too much of an issue.  

I too was worried about the day of my DFET as day 20 seemed quite late but, like you,on asking Stepan it was all 'not a problem' so i guess sometimes we do just have to trust them/him.  I guess in real terms they wouldn't want to go ahead with lower or little chance of success with a tx as it won't help their stats and reputation so i guess/hope if they/he thought there was an issue he would advise differently.

I'm really excited for you and i bet you are too now?  

I know i've been a bit awol recently and i'm trying to take a 'break' as it were as i'm not doing too well but i find it so hard now i'm on this rollercoaster to get off it and stop coming on here and driving myself nuts thinking about everything.  

But i did just want to wish you all the best and i so hope everything goes well.  

Good luck to everyone else as well.  We'll get there eh girls....  

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

GG - thank you    I feel reassured now. I'm gonna stick with one tonight and start full dose tomorrow.
I know what you mean about trying to stay away - I'm trying and failing!  Having said that I felt so relaxed about everything until AF turned up early - it made me realise I have been pushing everything to the back of my mind and now it's starting i am just feeling scared - too scared to think positive and too scared of anything negative   

I hope you're ok - you've had such a rough time lately.  You know where I am    

GIA Too  xx


----------



## greatgazza

Thank you that's really sweet  

What date do you go? What date is your scan?  Are you just staying for 1 night?  Where are you staying?  So many questions, haha, but this is your first time at Reprofit isn't it?  I could have that totally wrong  

You started a new job too didn't you?  How's that going?  Is it temporary or permanent?

GGx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gait I personally would take all 3 as I was on 12 mgs a day so even if higher than your usual dose it is within limits, wishing you luck.

gg great to hear from you and so sorry it is v hard


----------



## greatgazza

thanks JJ    hugs back atcha

GGx


----------



## Teela

GG    to you, hope you feel more positive about things soon x

GIA2 my AF started after 12 noon on my last cycle so i did,nt start the progynova until the first "whole" day 1, hope
that makes sense I was on 8mg a day so just took 4mg am and the same pm

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

Teela and JJ1 - thanks again.  I too one last night and two this morning so I am only one behind   

GG - I am having day 13 scan on 18th Jan, then assume I will be flying out on 24th/25th.  Haven't booked anything yet, but I am planning to stay at the The Grand as it's just for one night.
And yes, started new job at the Children's charity on Tuesday and really enjoying it so far    Seemed to have really clicked with the lady I am working with so that's good.  It's only for 6 months, but I am hoping at the very least it will be a bit longer if there is no permanent opportunities.  It's very relaxed there, you can wear jeans to work etc, which I really like.  So I feel good.  Also going to a big party tonight for all the Crisis volunteers   

JJ1 - how are you?   

Mini - how are you doing?

Sweet SA - have you made any decisions yet?   

Hello and   to everyone else

GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Oh gonna miss you GIA too - I fly in on 26th and back out on 27th   


R x


----------



## morrigan

Giat and Roo good luck - sending you all positive vibes.

Gg I hope mist is clearing hun.


Hi to everyone else x


----------



## sweet1

Hello GIA2 and everyone else   Hope you are doing ok GG.    GIA2, congrats on the job!!! Glad you have found something you enjoy! No further news re Weight Watchers with me yet and I have eaten quite a bit today   


Am trying to sneak a last-ditch IUI in this month if day 10 scan goes ok.(AF started this morning). Still not 100pc sure it is going to go ahead as I have to order some wrigglies and somehow get my hands on a trigger shot this week.  And of course depends on scan results as well. If not it is likely to be March/April. I am thinking of one last IUI with 36 hours between trigger and basting and if that doesn't work, to try mini IVF. My new years resolution is to 'keep calm and carry on'!


I had to see a notary this week to sign off the Reprofit sperm-import form which they require now. It was pretty embarrassing and a pain, and the notary said he had never seen anything like it    although it was all pretty straightforward and only cost me 36 pound and I got a nice official seal on the form so I hope that is enough for Reprofit! What a palava!!


----------



## Diesy

Hi Sweet SA,

You aren't alone in the stuffing face front, all I've done this weekend is eat!

I have to do the notary thing too   Which form is it?  Reprofit sent me three.  Plus I am trying to sort a wee problem with ESB.  Good news it was only £36.

My credit card rang me up TWICE to get the payment through!  The security question was - Age next birthday?!!!  I'll need to dig my false moustache out for the notary bit...where do you find them.  Notaries?  Not false facial hair.  Something else to look forward to.

Watch this space for ESB issues - Grrr...

Diesy 

Good luck with this month too


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hey all,

Back onto reprofit after Known Donor fell through gutted but kicked me in the **** to get moving on getting pregnant in 2011.    I've emailed stephan for a set of next steps.

I'm looking at Cryos for sperm and wanted to find out the best to buy for stimulated IUI. Research I've done says 5MOL is fine?  Also thinking of buying 6 straws for 3 cycles of Stim IUI at reprofit and storing 3 of them for a sibling.  Anyone done the buy one and save for later?  $1200 is a load of cash for that but may be worth it long term as I want siblings.

I've got full bloods scheduled for day 5 of my next period and gotta book in another raft of std tests (gotta love GUM clinics).  

Finally gotta book my ultrasound for day 11-12 of my next cycle and sort my flights etc once reprofit come back to me. 

Phew all this and planning for TX in March.  A Christmas baby *laugh* or January or February or whenever God wants really! Just tired of all the uncertainty.  

Dawn


----------



## sweet1

Diesy it is the form that says at the bottom 'authorised employee of the IVF facility or a notary public'.

I just googled notary for my local area. I found two, but the one I used was in a local solicitor and half the price of the other one, so it is worth getting a couple of quotes. Good luck.

Dawn, sorry I can't help you as I am ordering mine from Xytex but hopefully someone will come along soon to help  sorry the KD fell through


----------



## Diesy

Hi Dawn,

Was wondering how you were doing?  Shame about you possible kd but also good to get moving.  There were a couple of people I considered...Keanu Reeves and Steve Buscemi, but thought, nah...    Anyhoo, best of luck pickin a goodin 

I've bought more than I hope I'll need for one    Though I'm not started yet and have a few years on you, so here's looking at me    For a sibling, hoping I don't use it all up!  Double check the tests for Cryos with Reprofit list.

I've also been thinking about when it might arrive if I am lucky.  I couldn't get to sleep last night without going and getting my phone from the living room to load up a due date calculator - bonkers!

Diesy 

PS  I just stepped in the biggest ever icy puddle on the way back from Zumba!  I have puddles in my trainers!!!

OH!  Thank you Sweet SA!  Just got your post.  I'm not good at paperwork, so, great, cheers.  I'm going avoid your embarrassment and tell whoever my bf is firing blanks - makes me laugh


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

with the notary can a JP/magistrate do it for you, when I needed leagal documents doing my my work colleauge was a JP and she was able to do it, as there are lots of them around or the local courthouse might be able to assist
Lx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Diesy said:


> OH! Thank you Sweet SA! Just got your post. I'm not good at paperwork, so, great, cheers. I'm going avoid your embarrassment and tell whoever my bf is firing blanks - makes me laugh


Ladies - on the reprofit form if you leave the "partner" bit blank when you get it signed by the Notary has anyone had any problems with reprofit accepting it? *laugh* I don't think my Notary (just down the road in ealing) will have any problem with the form as she is a lady. ;-) But you never know!

@ Diesy - I was hoping for Brad Pitt but heard he is taken with kids now!  (Don't they have like 50?) How many straws/vials did you buy in the end?

Cheers!

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Dawn

I ordered from ESB and ordered 2 vials (one for this IVF) and one spare/sibling!!  Figured if I had more than I needed then maybe I wouldn't need it??!!!  Wishful thinking I guess!!!

Good luck with your treatment x x


----------



## Roo67

What's this notary thing you are all having to do ??


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo read my mind - was gonna ask the same!  I've always left the partner bit blank at Reprofit and never had a problem.


Roo - all the best honey with this cycle  - everything crossed        


Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Pretty sure the notary thing is for those importing sperm....if you are doingDFET you won't need it    

good luck to those heading off soon    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I imported sperm and have never had a notary - or even asked to have one to witness signatures etc.
Ah well - sure it'll come crystal clear eventually.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - think you imported last year before the rule change? seems to be a relatively new thing...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah that explains it - imported mine back in 2008 - god seems so long ago ..... I suppose it is!!            Poor things - best put them    to good use!!!  


Cheers ... Mini x


----------



## sweet1

oh this is turning into a bit of a nightmare....

tryng to squeeze in one last IUI on the 20th Jan and ordering from Xytex, all good to go except...Xytex are based in Georgia which has had heavy snow and FedEx aren't picking up deliveries!!!

I spoke to someone on their live chat thingy and she said Sheridan (who normally does the orders) is stuck and can't get back, but might be back tomorrow.....oh I hope it doesn't all fall apart!!!

Maybe I should order from ESB instead...how long does that usually take? I only have about a week before my IUI is due. I guess i just have to hope and pray I can still get the Xytex order in. I thought snow this end might scupper my plans, I never considered the possibility of there being snow at the sperm bank....


----------



## GIAToo

SweetSA - I don't know how long it takes from ESB but I'm sure it'd only be a day or two and if I were you I'd look at their donors - or CRYOS as they have a sperm bank in Europe (can't remember where) and it is free to look at their donors.  Rose knows more about them.
Sorry it's all becoming a bit of a mare! Good luck with sorting it    
GIa Tooxx


----------



## morrigan

Sweet Sa how stressful it never ceases to amaze the obstacles in our way - ash/snow/strikes - hope fed ex come up trumps - I think Europe sperm banks are in Denmark. Hope you get it sorted and you don't run to anymore hitchs - I hear swarm of locusts are rife this time of year !


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sweet SA I really hope that the Fed EX man comes up with the goods in time
L x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

WOW SA good luck with the Xytex shipment.  Sounds a nightmare! 

I've had a massive run on my donor on Cryos and thinking of reserving all the rest of his straws as called the clinic and no more are coming into Denmark in the near future. Grrr.  I don't want to miss out on this donor. I get 75% back if I cancel the reservation. 

Wanted to ask general questions as getting down to the proper planning bits now.

1. My cycle is between 28-30 days at the moment depending on stress, cycles of the moon, the mood of aunt flow, tectonic plates etc *giggle* I therefore calculate my ovulation for march (Day 11 will hit the 1st to the 3rd march and the 31st to the 2nd of April).  Do you think I should reserve the flights now or be sure of my ovulation depending on the next month?  I'm going with a clomid induced IUI.
2. How long should I reserve for the flight?  IE how much time off?  SO day 10-15 etc? How long do others take off? 
3. I see that the Grand Hotel seems to be used by loads of people.  What do people think?
4. Dr Stephan wants to scan me on day 11 and I assume will have me on clomid before hand? How does that work?
5. I'm ordering 4 5MOL straws from the clinic at cryos here and reserving some from the same donor in the US for siblings. 
6. I'm going on Friday for full STD tests etc (again) I'm clear but just to be sure and have that information.
7. I'm filling in all the forms etc for the sperm shipment and the notary stuff this week and getting it all signed for both clinics.

I think that's everything.  Darn this is a load of stuff to consider!

Dawn


----------



## morrigan

Dawn- I took clomid days 3-7 ( you will need to get script emailed for clomid and trigger and get from one of chemists that are ok with that - see thread at top of Cz board) I booked flights hotel etc on day one of my cycle - I had my day 10 scan and them flew to Brno - for iui day 12/13  with flight hime evening of day 13- they will trigger ovulation with trigger shot when follicles big enough to be more precise with timing but if your not sure of dates and how you respond to clomid you might want to plan to be there earlier/ longer - you can have scans with them if your already there.

I stayed at grande first time and voronez 1 second - all seem fine


----------



## Bambiboo

Dawn

Bit of advice for you. I planned to have med IUI in Denmark and went out day 11 planning to stay until day 15 but was told once there that I would not be ready for IUI until at least 2 days after I was due to leave.  I had to cancel the treatment and come home/go back to work.  A lot of time and money peed up the wall   

My advice therefore would maybe plan to stay for longer than you think or have the flexibility of extending if you need to.

Good luck x x x


----------



## caramac

Dawn - for my first IUI at Reprofit I booked my flights/accom on day one of cycle when AF showed up. Then I flew out to Brno on day 9, had scan at clinic on day 10, and had return flight booked for day 14. This way I was able to get the trigger shot from the clinic rather than doing it myself. For my two subsequent trips I had the day 10 scan here in the UK and flew out on day 11 to Brno, making the overall trip shorter. 

For my first two tx the actual IUI was performed on day 14, but on my third tx it had to be on day 15 because my follicles were slow to develop. This did mean that I had to rebook my flight home and stay an extra night.

Each person's cycle is so different from others, and can even be different month from month, so if possible it's best to give yourself the most time out there (or at least be prepared to extend your stay and pay for new flights otherwise).

Ask Stepan for the prescription for clomid. You'll also need it to include pregnyl trigger shots if you're not out at Brno for the time you'll need them. You can then either get the script filled by the reprofit clinic and pay overseas shipping, or you can get it filled by one of the UK clinics that accepts emailed prescriptions (see the sticky thread at the top of the Czech boards). I took 50mg of clomid for 5 days from day 2 of cycle.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Thanks Everyone!!! 

This Board is a bloody lifesaver. I am so grateful to all you experienced women.  I definately think someone should write a book to help other single girls in Europe with this maze.  The american's have one... we need one too.  

Dawn


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls - sorry this is a quick post - it was my EDD today so I'm off out to dinner with a FF to have a nice dinner and toast my angel baby and look forward to the future   

I have to start taking prednisilone tomorrow and when I was at the Lister, they told me to take 25mg a day, but Stepan said only 10mg - does anyone have any idea why they would be so different on their amounts?  Not sure if I should just take 25mg a day anyway.....I am taking it 'cos my NK cells were slightly raised.  Any ideas/opinions?

Thanks a hugs to you all

Good luck Dawn!

Love
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - due dates and anniversaries are very hard

re the prednisolone, Stepan and Reprofit tend to err on the conservative side of things. Lister and Gorgy and other clinics are more agressive. Personally I would take the 25mg, especially if you do know that you have raised NK cells so you have a good reason to take the higher dose

Dawn - good to see you are making progress one way or another. It is all so complicated and there's so much to think about and take into account but as you say so much wise advice on here   
And re the book - Winky is fully intending to write one so watch this space!

Good luck all, 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

GIA too thinking of you at this difficult time.  x x 


Re prednisolone - in all honesty I would discuss this with your consultant.  There maybe a reason that we are not privy too as to why Stepan has stated 10mg.  I wouldn't increase your meds unless you have medical backing.  There's lots to take into account, body weight etc etc and each person is different.


Hope he can answer your questions honey and put your mind at rest.


Take care mini x


----------



## greatgazza

Giatoo i put a post on the 'calling all single women' thread last night but not sure you will have seen it but wanted to let you know i'm thinking of you   

GGx


----------



## Rose39

GIAToo - thinking of you today hun       

Rose xx


----------



## GIAToo

Aaah thanks girls    I've actually been ok today, I think I had my meltdown before Christmas.  You know how the anticipation of something is sometimes worse than the reality  (I'm hoping giving birth is like that   ).  It is probably also because since my meltdown, I've got a job which I'm really enjoying and also got a lodger etc etc so feeling more hopeful.  PLUS I have this cycle to concentrate on.   

Still haven't decided about the prednisilone so best to email Stepan I think........  

Thanks again and sleep well - if you're not already asleep   
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - make sure S knows you have raised killer cells and that previous clinic advised higher dose. I would never advocate self medicating but you do have raised NK cells and Lister recommended 25mg so I would go with that as long as S has no major objections....S is not an immunes expert so may not have taken all factors into consideration

good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Suitcase - how are you doing?  How many weeks until maternity leave starts?? 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

Giatoo big hugs must be hard- and I really have everything crossed for this cycle - I'm with suity - I'm going to be taking 25mg to and it's not a huge dose- I normally say"  I was thinking maybe taking x" and he normally replies ok yes.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

all good here thanks GIAToo - and tomorrow is my last day at work    
actually can't believe how fast the last few weeks have gone....no more than 8.5wks to go now...which is both exciting and terrifying!

here's hoping for another bumper crop of BFPs here very soon    

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh - Happy Maternity Leave! (I bet you can get a card for that somewhere   )  I hope you have a lovely last day and then you get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy - I'm sure we'll "talk" during the coming weeks! Take care
GIa Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Morrigan - sorry, I missed your post there.  Thanks for the hugs.  Yeah, I have just emailed Stepan and basically explained about my "slightly raised" NK  cells and asked if he would be happy for me to take 25mg.  I t does mean I'd have to get more tablets though - anyone managed to get them off their GP??  I know they're not expensive, just a pain to get if Stepan writes the prescription.
When will you start another cycle?

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## morrigan

At least they are cheap ones!! I'm hoping to cycle march but it'sdependent on immune treatment working (humira course)- taking it all 1 step at a time at mo.

I know it's not stepans area immunes but he's treated enough of us now he should get drift by now lol !


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

suitcase of dreams said:


> Dawn - good to see you are making progress one way or another. It is all so complicated and there's so much to think about and take into account but as you say so much wise advice on here
> Suitcase
> x


Suity - Congrats on your mat leave! How exciting! Thank you for all your support.

Thanks everyone for your advice. I've spoken to stepan and he recommended a follicle scan in my next cycle I'm going to use the birth company as they seem cheapest at £120 unless anyone else knows of cheaper in surrey/london? Everyone else close to me requires a UK doctor's referral. I've had all my gum clinic tests today and the report is £40 and coming to me in 2 weeks.
I've reserved my donor now from cryos. And meeting with my co-parents in the next week to see if they are an option otherwise it's full steam ahead.

I have to sort out that silly notary form next week as well but going to wait on that one till I meet these guys.

Dawn


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dawn...finished today with a team lunch, £85 John Lewis vouchers and a spa day - which was a pleasant surprise and I shall look forward to shopping and spa!

re scans, yes, Birth Co was best I could find in Surrey/London.There is one in Guildford up by the Royal Surrey hospital but it's more expensive...and since you work in London I think you're best off with The Birth Co...

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Suitcase - glad you had a nice last day with some lovely gifts 

Dawn - Just note that if it is your first visit to the Birth Company they require you to have a "full gynaecological" scan first which is £195. Well, that is what they told me. The other place, which is where I go is The London Ultrasound Centre. They are just 'round the corner from the Birth company.

http://www.thelondonultrasoundcentre.co.uk/news/

GIa Tooxxx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I hope mat leave goes well now you  have some time to relax- are they intending you to go to spa now or when the babes arrive? As when will you find the time


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - they said the spa does a good pregnancy massage so that's one option, or I can use the voucher up until Jan 2012 so plenty of time....am sure nanny/aunties can be drafted in to babysit so mum can go and enjoy a spa day at some point


----------



## Roo67

I think your sister owes you a few babysitting sessions   so might be nice to wait


r x


----------



## bingbong

the birth co said I'd need the full scan but when I got there I just said I wanted lining and follies and that's what they did and charged.

Suity that's lovely! Think I'd rather a day in bed right now though! 

Bingbong x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

GIAToo said:


> The other place, which is where I go is The London Ultrasound Centre. They are just 'round the corner from the Birth company.
> http://www.thelondonultrasoundcentre.co.uk/news/
> Ia Tooxxx
> [/quote
> 
> Also £120 for a Follicle Tracking Scan which is what Stepan wants before I come. Brilliant GIA! Great info BingBong. Now I have a choice of two places for Day 11 of my next cycle. Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> Dawn


----------



## Peabold

I'm with BB on this one - I went to the Birth Company and told them I just wanted a lining and follicle scan, not follicle tracking and they only charged me £50.  

P


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I only went there once and they charge £70 and I got it on DVD for clinic


----------



## GIAToo

Er, I'm just telling you what they told me over the phone AND I told them I only wanted a lining scan AND I had been there before for my awful missed miscarriage scan!  Maybe their policy has changed recently, as in when I called?


----------



## bingbong

gia it's what they said to me on the phone but when I got there I didn't need a full scan, so you're right. If I saw the sonographer and not the dr it was £50.

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Hi Ladies.

Thought you might like a little update on my latest IUI saga!

I had a break at work for 3 days this month which conveniently fell around the time I would need to do IUI. Work is very busy and stressful this time of year, so I thought, well why not add to the stress by trying to organise a last minute trip to Brno!!!!

So in the space of 2 weeks I have 1) called Birth Company and arranged a scan (and yes they have changed, it is 120 now regardless of whether you have been before or whether it is the sonographer   ) 
2) Arranged to have a local notary sign the donor sperm form
3) Get an order in from Xytex that is so incredibly last minute it is still not at Reprofit (though it IS in Brno so I am 99pc sure everything will be ok) 
4) Take a trip to Shadwell yesterday (same day as scan) to pick up Ovitrelle, only to find out they don't have any :O so ask for Pregnyl instead
5) Mix Pregnyl and shatter small vial so I get minor glass cuts in my fingers
6) Fly out to brno today, IUI tomorrow (sperm hopefully arriving today) and back tomorrow evening
7) Back to work Fri.

It had become more of a mission to see if I could get myself organised in time - I think I've become obsessed :S

Anyway this will be my last IUI, next stop mini IVF. I'm trying to keep cheerful and as relaxed as possible. I know the above sounds the opposite !!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

SSA x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Fingers and toes crossed for you SweetSA.

Sounds like a nightmare!

Dawn


----------



## morrigan

All sounds very slick - got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Roo67

Everything crossed here too sweet SA  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Got everything crossed for you too SweetSA    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hey everyone, good luck for this cycle Sweet SA, I'm tired reading your mail you've been so busy.

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

Sweet SA - well done you for getting all that sorted and wishing all the luck for this cycle!     

With this thread and the Having/Considering IVF thread, I'm getting a bit confused, but ....

Lou-Ann - where are you at? EC? Sorry if I missed something     

Roo - I think you are going out to Reprofilt next week, but just after me eh?     

Teela - how you doing?   

Had my lining scan today and it was over the required 7mm, just! At 7.8mm.  So I am off to Reprofit next week.  Fly out Tues, ET on Wed and fly back Wed night.  Two Grade 1 hatching blasts going in.   Eeek!

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Diesy

Good luck Sweet SA - sound like you organised everything beautifully!  

Gia Too - great news on your scan - well done   How's your lodger working out?  I interviewed one tonight   Anyways - good luck for next week!

Got fingers, toes and legs crossed for ya both 

Hope everyone else is well 

xx


----------



## morrigan

ooo its all happening safe travels giatoo- sounds like your lining is ready for its little charges!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ooo GiaToo, glad that your scan went well and you are going to collect your precious cargo next week   . I've been posting on the IVF thread, but have got follie/lining scan tomorrow   . Hopefully EC will be next week   

Hope everyone else on here is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GJB66

Hello Ladies,

I wonder if you can help me, as I am a bit puzzled. Having been on quite a long journey TTC, I now accept that DE is my best chance of ever having a child. Having done a bit of reading on these boards, I decided to contact Reprofit to find out if they treat single woman and also if they did - whether I could import sperm - as I have a known donor.

I was quite surprised that the reply to both questions was no. No - they don't treat single women and all donors (egg and sperm)have to be anonymous.

From these boards - they clearly do treat single women. Is this something that is not ever mentioned? And I am sure that I have read posts from women who have imported their partner's sperm into CR for DEIVF at Reprofit. Did I just approach this completely incorrectly?

Has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Does anyone have any suggestions on next steps...? I am a bit gutted as I had really set my hopes on this as the next step in my TTC journey.

Many thanks,
Jay


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jay,

Under Czech law Reprofit is not allowed to treat single women and in Czech, all donors have to be anonymous

HOWEVER, many single women are treated at Reprofit as you say - they simply don't say that they are single, they just say they want IVF with donor sperm (and eggs where applicable) and no questions are asked

Re importing sperm, it can be done and several have imported from ESB although there is some paperwork to sort out and you need a notary to sign things off. If you have a known donor, it's probably a slightly different scenario and I suspect he would need to travel to Reprofit and leave sperm there - in which case they would anyway 'assume' you were a couple 

If you contact Stepan Machac directly at the clinic rather than the general Reprofit info email address, there should be no problem with the single status aspect but I'm not too sure about the known donor side of things as that's not something I've explored myself

Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Jay - 
Best bet is to email the consultant direct ....

I'll pm the email address.
As for sperm - a few of us have imported sperm direct from European Sperm Bank - so can't see why you wouldn't be able to import your KD's sperm... Is it worth while in stating you are a 'couple' in order to assure that his
  arrive safe and sound  

Other option is that he travels with you and leaves a sample .....

Hope you get some answers soon Mini x x


----------



## Teela

Hi GIA2 Oh wow next week   keeping everything crossed for u and those lovely ickle embies

Hi Jay welcome to the boards, as they others have said "don't mention the single bit" lol!!   

Im heading out in Feb, single what me no way guv!!!   

Hi to everyone else   
Afm not much happening at the mo, waiting for Feb cycle and off we go. At Uni tomorrow, really could just do with
a big lie in......... but less than a year to go now and that masters will be mine....

Teela
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all - 

such a shame that we will miss each other by a few hours GIA2, Hope all goes to plan 

Hi Jay and welcome - I'm another singlie at reprofit, never had a problem. But have only ever dealt with Stepan.

Have now finished work for a week, am absolutely shattered and was totally useless today, head all over the place, I am no-stop til after I get back from reprofit with only a couple of nights at home, so will need another hol at the end of it. 
I will be in scarborough, Glasgow, brno, London and then Leeds this week !!!

R x


----------



## Diesy

Welcome Jay - it'll all go swimmingly, don't worry  (What do I know I haven't been anywhere yet but am following the experts leads!  I'm importing for ESB.)

Roo - pack a hat for Glasgow!  It was so cold today my eyes were streaming and I couldn't see!  There was this stupid mist stuff that was like grains of salt in the air - plain weird!  Have a nice trip  What brings you to Glasgow?  Good luck with tx!!!

Diesy xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for the tip diesy, will definately bring my hat, scarf and gloves then. I'm coming up on a work trip to visit a hospital (not sure which one though!! )


----------



## Diesy

Do layers, Roo.  Yesterday was like spring!    But, yeah be prepared 
Hope you enjoy the trips anyway   My money's on a visit to the Southern General ha ha


----------



## Roo67

Is there a hosp at Jubilee road ?? that rings a bell ??


----------



## GJB66

Thank you so much for the lovely warm welcome and invaluable information. This sometimes seems like swimming through treacle blindfolded. Thanks for the pm Minnie - much appreciated. Phew! Thought I had completey messed that up.

Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs.

Thanks again!
Jay


----------



## Betty-Boo

No probs Jay x x 

Ooo Roo - Glasgow - my fav place in the world!! Mate used to work there ... think its called jubilee hospital??
Safe trip to Brno too -    
GIA2 all the bestt too honey    

Teela - feb will be here in no time    

Hello everyone else x x x

Big hello to all fellow abroadies - all the best mini x x


----------



## Diesy

Doh!  I got it wrong!!!  It's in Clydebank, where they used to grow the ships.  Used to be a big private place so it's nice.  My Dad was in recently - big rooms with own bathroom!  And TV - all important stuff for a hospital lol!!!

Mini - aw glad you like Glasgow - I keep escaping but always seem to end up back here


----------



## Teela

Hi Gals I have a question please.

Stepan has put me on 5 Menopur this time for stimming, now on my notes from my cycle at Care it says mix max 4 vials max to one water.
So what do i do with 5, don't want to mess about with 2 injections so would you add another say 1/2 water to the mix?

Cheers all
Teela
x


----------



## morrigan

Teela pharmacist told me as long as powder was dissolved the dose would be fine - I wander if instruction you've read is about the most that will dissolve in that amount of fluid so im sure 1/2 morr will be fine -Just remember you wouldn't want inject more than 2ml in one site as it would be uncomfortable.

That will be a nice expensive dose for you ! When are you cycling hun?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teala I was on 8 vials of menopur but like you said 4 vials to one of the diluent. Wishing you luck


----------



## Teela

Thanks ladies, did you inject twice JJ1? im cycling in Feb

Teela
x


----------



## morrigan

HI girls how are you all doing?

Ive just booked flights to Brno again flying out on 27th Feb- 3 days ahead of scedhule! Only one work shift to change !!!


----------



## GIAToo

ooh Morrigan - that's exciting! Glad you managed to sort out your shifts     
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Morrigan honey - Not long now!
Safe trip out  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

morrigan wishing you luck

Rose when are you heading to SA I think you said March time before.

L x


----------



## Rose39

Good luck Morrigan! Not long until you're in Brno!     

JJ1 - thanks for enquiring after me. I've had to postpone my next tx (my 10th) by a month as my new egg donor can only get the time off work at Easter. The waiting is driving me mad (3 years of back to back treatments means that I'm not remotely excited about my next tx, I just want to move forward).... am doing lots of DIY on my house in the interim and knitting... I'd put off doing work on my house to save money, but there are some things that really need doing now and I can't put them off any longer.  

Speaking of which, I have 3 walls in my spare bedroom to paint today and I can't procrastinate any longer! The only thing that is keeping me positive in my painting (which I hate doing but I can't afford to get someone in) is that this bedroom will hopefully become a nursery before too long and white walls instead of orange (the previous owners of my house had a real penchant for orange   ) will look much better!  

Rose xx


----------



## Bethany915

Morrigan - lots of luck for your next cycle.  I really hope this is the one for you   .

Rose - would you like to come and do some decorating in my house?!    It really needs it but I just can't find the time and on the other hand can't afford to pay someone to do it...  I hope the time flies by until Easter - that must be so frustrating for you to have to wait.  Good luck when you do get going again   .

B xx


----------



## caramac

morrigan - wooohoooo!!!! congrats on starting your tx cycle...I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## morrigan

Thanks girls. 

Caramac I hope your well- I'm pleased your posting because that must mean you made it your nephews birthday party?

Rose- It will come around quickly I hope- and you will be very prepared when it works!!

Mini- when are you off?


----------



## caramac

Hi morrigan - birthday party was last Saturday  I am still here though yes...have been given a bit of a reprieve! Hoping to make it to early March now as long as things don't get any worse....so I'm making the most of it and am having a totally lazy weekend and week doing absolutely nothing but sleeping and lounging!


----------



## Teela

Hello girls

Hope you are all good?

Just thought I would update you all, im off to Brno on Tuesday for my last OEIVF   Im excited and nervous
as this really is the last chance saloon for me.

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

Rose - sorry that you have to wait until Easter, but you should be proud that you are getting on with those DIY jobs!   If you fancy coming to see my show last week of March, let me know    It's good fun.....but don't feel obliged.   

Teela - don't think of it as last chance saloon, think of it as YOUR time! Take the pressure off yourself     Very exciting!   

caramac - enjoy your rest   

Hi everyone else   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## caramac

Oooh, didn't realise you were off so soon mini. Will be thinking of you and keeping toes crossed (fingers are crossed for morrigan!). Wishing all the best of luck to everyone else headed abroad for tx over the coming weeks


----------



## morrigan

See you out there teela - mini - all sounds good !!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Keep your fingers crossed for me if my contract is extended (which it may be) and they tell me before next AF I plan to go out in March otherwise it will be May.
Mini , Morrigan I am so excited for you but think I would probably just miss you as think I would need to arrive in Brno about 20/3.
F x


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan, Teela when are you there?
And what is the Europa like?
F x


----------



## Teela

Hi Fraggles

I fly on tuesday, not sure what day Morrigan travelling but after me I think.

Europa looks nice and has good reviews, alot cheaper than the Grande, but I will tell you more on Wed
when I have been there a little while  

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, great that you have started your tx. Good luck   

Teela, good luck for your tx too   

Mini, great that your donor sounds perfect   . Good luck hun   

Rose, April will be here before you know it,    that this is the one for you   . 

Fraggles, hope that your contract gets extended and you are able to go for tx in March   

Good luck to anyone else that I may have missed   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## caramac

Fraggles - really hope your contract gets extended and you can make your trip to Brno in March.


----------



## morrigan

fraggles- I am off sunday- Hope you have good news about the job soon.


----------



## Teela

Hi everyone,

second scan today, and EC scheduled for thursday  currently lining 10mm and 8 follies so looking ok I think.
Just wish I was not feeling so crappy, been feeling like Im coming down with something since friday and I just hope
with some rest and chilling in Brno it goes away.

Hope everyone else good, See you out there Dawn and Morrigan looking forward to meeting you.

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

Teela - all sounds fab to me.  Good luck for EC! xx

GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

How exciting that people are going to Brno, sounds like there will be a nice singlies get together there   . I really hope that all goes really well for you all       

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

I know we have covered this before and I dont think anyone took out specific inusrance- but has anyone looked at IVF travel sheild insurance?


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Hey all,

Brno is lovely and looking forward to my IUI Tuesday.  Hope you all are well and here's some prayers for some Christmas (or Thanksgiving) miracles!

Dawn


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Ladies, anyone visited Cyprus for treatment?


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Hi all

I am new to all this and I am just really trying to get info. My partner left me a week ago and I am totally devestated, looking into going it alone however is helping me to feel like he hasnt took my chance of being a mother away from me.  I am just looking for advice really about clinics that do both DE and obviously donor sperm to see what my options are.  I have low ovarian reserve so I think trying with my OE would just be wasting my money.  if anyone can help me I would really appreciate it, going through hell at the moment! x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Marie
Sorry to hear about you and your OH.

This info written by suity may help with the DE side of things...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

I've been to Czech for DE and am currently looking at Embryo adoption in Spain...

Take care hun - more importantly give yourself some Marie time too   

Mini x x


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

thanks for the reply Mini Minx

I know I need to get over my partner leaving, however I want to feel like I am doing something towards my goal.  He is not coming back and that I have to accept however I dont want it to paralyse me in terms of motherhood!!! Can I ask if you are having DE and sperm what do they offer in terms of who is the sperm donor? Do they still try and find a DE match that looks like you?  Where is Brno??

many thanks as its a very    time for me but need a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Marie

Wow good for you for looking forward and making plans.

I have had OEIVF with DS but bought DS from xytex but I know there is Cyro bank I think it is and European Sperm bank too where you can get lots of details on donor, his parents, siblings, grandparents, bloodtype, education, likes/dislikes, looks and so on. I went with Xytex and bought known donor sperm which means any potential child will be released identifying information of the donor at 18 and then it is up to them both what they do with that info.

I know in the UK all donors are known donors.

Mini will be able to tell you the info you are given about donors from a clinic.

I have had treatment at Reprofit in Brno, Czech Republic and Serum in Athens both of which do OE and DE IVF. If you are around London there is a singles meet up near London Bridge on 22nd May so if you want to come along for lunch and chat to many others who are doing that or have already, been there, done that and now have the LO's it would be lovely to meet you.

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I had DE and DS - but imported the    from European Sperm Bank - a known donor - but you can use the clinics donors. 
Yes they do try and match you as close as possible - eye, hair, blood group etc .. 
Brno is in Czech Republic  - lovely place....


If you're looking for double donor - another option is donor embyros - or embryo adoption.  A little cheaper than a fresh cycle of DE IVF.  


Always helps to have something to look forward to - am totally with you there..     


Mini x x


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

gosh this is confusing!!!!  If i went for DE say in Brno is it easy to organise the DS from the European bank  It all sounds very confusing!  Do you have to go and visit the clinic before starting and are they helpful in the organising  I am not wanting to rush into anything as am still very much in pain at my partner leaving me, however I need a focus and want to look at my options.  I always knew I would need DE just never thought I would need DS.  Our relationship was obviously just not strong enough to cope with the stress of infertility!  Sorry girls me weeping on here just in a bad place at the moment. x x x 
  for the support its very much a god send!


----------



## Fraggles

Marie


When you get your head round it it is not confusing and there are loads of us on here who can help. You import the sperm from the sperm bank to the clinic of your choice.


No it is not essential that you visit the clinic before treatment but would suggest you fix up a telephone call or some email communication, read some of the threads of overseas clinics if you are choosing to go overseas so that you can go with one you feel comfortable and happy with. 


And always good to know your options even if you will take time out to deal with the relationship break up.


Lots of love


x


----------



## Roadlesstravelled

Thanks Fraggles and congrats on your BFP I will keep my fingers crossed for you x x x x


----------



## sweet1

So sorry to hear of of you breakup Marie.

like Fraggles I ordered my DS from Xytex to Reproft in Brno. The two clinics are very used to working in tandem with one another. I particularly liked Xytex as it gave you loads of info on the donor and their history and a child and adult photo. For me the more info the better, but everyone is different, and it's a personal choice.

All the best in coming to a decision that's best for you, and please do post here often as we are all or have been n the same boat, I have found the ladies on here invaluable


----------



## swanlike

Hi, Can I ask if you get sperm from a sperm bank abroad and want to order more than one vial on the assumption that it will take more than one go, do you transport all the vials to the clinic you're using at once to save costs or would you need to transport a new vial each time?  Just trying to work out how this works!

Can Reprofit store donor sperm?  Is there a charge?  Is it possible to sell it back if you don't need to use it all?


----------



## swanlike

Hi, more questions re Reprofit:

(1) I've had all my scans and test results done here - would I need an initial consultation?  Is this worthwhile?
(2) How does the routine work re doing an unmedicated IUI cycle?  I ovulate pretty regularly on day 13/14 of my cycle.  

It seems to be 

(1) Have a scan on day 10 of cycle in UK - Is there anywhere in London that does this at a reasonable price?
(2) Do ovulation tests - until you get a positive result.  Make appointment at Reprofit
(3) Fly out to Brno next day and have inseminination same day.  Is the total cost for each IUI at reprofit only £100

thanks


----------



## Fraggles

Hi


In your situation I would email your results to Reprofit and ask for consultation.

I purchased 3 vials initially from Xytex on got bfp on my third I am about to purchase my next lot. If someone else buys at the same time Xytex will split the cost between both customers so it is worth posting when you have made your mind up about where you are being treated and if you are purchasing known donor which bank you are purchasing from just in case you can save some money there.

Am sure if you speak to Reprofit they will be able to coordinate a cycle with you. Birth company do scans for about £120 I think.

Total cost for iui is current 100 euros but price goes up in July so unsure if that price is going up.

Good luck

xx


----------



## morrigan

swanlike said:


> Hi, more questions re Reprofit:
> 
> (1) I've had all my scans and test results done here - would I need an initial consultation? Is this worthwhile? *this can all be done via email and is not charged.
> *(2) How does the routine work re doing an unmedicated IUI cycle? I ovulate pretty regularly on day 13/14 of my cycle.
> Reprofit generally go for a mild stim with clomid as a standard but I am sure they would do natural although using a trigger shot may help you time the flights etc
> It seems to be
> 
> (1) Have a scan on day 10 of cycle in UK - Is there anywhere in London that does this at a reasonable price? *the birth company on harley street are good Id check there website for prices as they now insist you have lining and follicle tracking together so it costs a bit more- I used to pay £70. Remember any scans you have at reprofit dont get charged so depending on timing its sometime cheaper to pay for a hotel for a night if you need scan very close to travel time.*
> 
> (2) Do ovulation tests - until you get a positive result. Make appointment at Reprofit-* i have used this method with a clinic in denmark where flights are a bit more frequent but have always triggered for reprofit- you would need iui 24-36 hours after positive but the consultant would normally book you in by email
> *(3) Fly out to Brno next day and have inseminination same day. Is the total cost for each IUI at reprofit only £100-* yes this is total cost but is actually 100 euros if you use there donor sperm it is 100 euros for that but that is anonymous. Prices are on there website but hidden under ivf bit.*
> 
> *it is possible to do flight and appointment in the day but you might have to look carefully at flights as the direct flights to brno normally arrive to late to make it to the clinic for an appointment which is often in the morning/early afternoon - you can fly in to prague and or bratislavia vienna and train/bus it across- loads of instructions on the czech board on here.*
> 
> *It may be less stressful to arrange to be in brno for a few days around the time you will ovulate- This is why I used trigger on my natural iui's- basically you have U/S scan and once the follicles are big enough you take a trigger shot and have iui 24-36 hours later- this gives you a bit more control over dates.*
> 
> thanks


dont forget that its illegal to treat singles in czech repbublic- Pm if you need info about this technicality!

Good luck anyway


----------



## morrigan

on an aside- I heard that the e-coli cucucumbers from germany made it to czech repbublic so if your out there may be avoid cucumber !!!


----------



## caramac

If this is your first attempt at IUI then I would definitely suggest spending a bit more time over in Brno to get your timing right. I would aim to fly over on day 9 of your cycle so you can get a scan on 10 day at the clinic (free of charge) and then based on your scan results they will decide when to give you a trigger shot, and when they will do the IUI. As you're over there, if there are any issues, like you may need a second scan a day or so later to check progress of follies, you can easily do so.

I used the clinic's own donor sperm so didn't import, but the cost was 100 Euros for the IUI and another 100 Euros for the sperm.

I didn't have an initial consultation - just email the doctor directly and told them I wanted IUI with donor sperm and then got in touch again on day 1 of my cycle to let them know when I'd be arriving.

I didn't use ovulation kits, as the scans show how you're progressing with follicles/lining and the trigger shot ensures the timing of the IUI is as close to perfect as possible. You don't need to take clomid if you'd rather go unmedicated but I'd recommend having the trigger shot.

If you don't want to go over to Brno for as long as I suggested above, you could have a scan in the UK on day 10 and email your results over to the clinic. They will then tell you when to trigger and when IUI will be and you can book your flights, however you may have to take a guess in advance on day 1 as the flights might be booked up by the time you get to day 10 and a response from the clinic. As morrigan said, they don't have many flights to/from Brno and the timing isn't great for flying in and having treatment the same day.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Had my FU appt with Consultant here today after miscarriage - was quite warming and he was very positive ref next try and my little frosties .. feeling a little bit more positive for the first time in ages!!  Fabulous!!


Had a good chat about immunes - he feels that its not an issue and in all honesty tend to agree with him ... Am thinking of gestone - but still undecided on that one....


How many of you had gestone and how many used other methods... Mmm perhaps I need to trawl FF to see if a poll's been conducted!


So now to get mind and body ready to accept the frosties ... this time mum wants to come too!! 


Take care M x


    to all those about to travel ......


----------



## lulumead

Great news Mini...was only thinking about you tonight and was about to PM you    


Lovely that Mummy Minx wants to come with you next time.
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mmmmm not sure Mini is happy Mummy minx is coming....        She'll drive me potty!  Bless her - but think its important for her to see Brno ... she's quite excited (separate rooms as she drives me nuts waking up and clanking about..     - mixed with hormones too!!!)


Thanks Lulu .. you've been a fab support and for that I'm truly grateful.


Mini


----------



## bingbong

Mini so pleased to hear that you've had a positive review and are getting ready to return for your frosties. Good luck taking your mother though    

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Mini - plan sounds brilliant - if your not sure about gestone you could always get your progesterone levels tested to make sure there High enough- with fet I would say you need to test them around ET although you'll have to do it back in uk and again at BFP. My first tests were fine so I stuck with utrogeston and they dropped at BFP so I added gestone - you would probably have to test earlier than clinics dates though.


----------



## caramac

So pleased to hear that the review went well Mini and that you're ready to try again. I think we will have our collective fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## midnightaction

Mini - Fantastic news   

I took Gestone(am still on it at the moment) and personally I would not go back to taking utrogestan/cyclocest again as I just don't feel confident that it has the same effect. For me the utrogestan used to leak like crazy (I know TMI !!  ) and I was convinced I wasn't getting enough. I was on Gestone every other day up until BFP and then after that I am now on it every day.........my bum of course looks like a giant pin cushion, but hey it's all part of the fun   

Sarah xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, glad to hear that your FU appt went well and you are looking at going to get your snow babies   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wow Sarah look at your ticker!!!  
Thanks for info with regards to gestone .... ouch is all I can say !!    
Yeah feeling a little more positive .... Now to lose the 10lb gained comfort eating!!    


Take care M x x


----------



## sweet1

Great to hear you are getting going sagain Mini, and lovely that you have such a supportive mum who will go to Brno with you. Mine would have, but would never leave the dog in kennels! x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bless her -am more than happy to go alone again - travelling doesn't bother me but she's desperate to experience Brno etc.... 
She'll drive me nuts I know it     


Thanks for your well wishes - its lovely to start feeling a bit more positive again.


Take care x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Yeah Mini, go get them lovely frosties   
Glad things are starting to move forward for you.
xx


----------



## Mifi

Lots of love and luck Mini for your little           

Love Mifi xx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh Mini I really hope that this is your time.        Good for you for getting back on the horse (as it were!).  Hope your Mum doesn't drive you too nuts.  I took my Mum to a trip to Serum in Athens and it was lovely having her there, but very stressful as I was worrying about whether she was alright all the time.  Take care   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Giid Luck Mini I hope your Mum is your good luck charm
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you all   


Me too JJ - if she is I'll be hiring her out!!       She's more excited at the hotel and trying the vegetarian restaurant    


Take care x x


----------



## Fraggles

Mini 

Hope the week at work has been easier and workmates are more considerate and aware.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

cheers hun ... not much change ... too thick skinned that lot   


Will keep plodding thro x x x 
How are you x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Currently tucked up in bed and taken a day flexi from work so just doing odd jobs around that need doing. Am ok otherwise. x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am off tomorrow .... should be in work  ...     


Enjoy your day off honey .... hope works ok.
   mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

folks - not much posting on here recently but if anyone who has recently been to Reprofit can help jaxxx out that would be lovely 

see thread here: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269843.0;topicseen

thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Jaxx I just pm's you - good luck


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jaxx - I'll PM you...


Remember that the clinics do read whats on these boards and it is illegal for them to treat 'single' women.


  Mini xx


----------



## Nikki2008

Hi Mini Minx

How do you mean 'the clinics do read whats on these boards and it is illegal for them to treat 'single' women.', That is certainly not the case in Spain. Where is it actually illegal to treat single women?


----------



## morrigan

Nikki mini minx was talking about czech repbublic in that last post i think.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nikki, the reply was to a previous post regarding Reprofit in Czech Republic ... not spain ..   


Mini xx


----------



## Nikki2008

Thanks! Did not know that it was illegal in Czech Republic. However single women do go there for their treatment. Might it be that they have a don't ask don't tell policy?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nikki - they used to turn a blind eye, not so much now a days....   


Mini xxx


----------



## Sima

Hellooooo   

I'm posting from sunny Greece.  I booked a last minute trip and I arrived here last night.  I am going to have a hysteroscopy tomorrow and then meet with Penny to put together a plan.  Everything has gone very smoothly so far.  I got a bus straight from the airport to the hotel last night and I managed to meet up with some people from the Serum thread and we all went out for a lovely supper last night.  I am going for my pre op tests in a few minutes and then I will spend the rest of the afternoon sightseeing and generally vegging.

I am still very nervous at the moment but I am trying to move forward one step at a time.  First things first, lets see how I have recovered from my myo and then check to see if I need to do immunes treatment.  I will post more later.

Have a good day

Love Sima xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Sima - you are in safe hands with the hysto  which hospital are you at, I was at the Gaia. 
Penny is great and certainly worked her magic on me !!

How long are you in Greece for ? If you have chance you should try and get across to Agistri, it is a beautiful little Island a couple of hours on the ferry (or less on hovercraft) from Piraeus

r x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Sima  Have a great time, I've heard such lovely things about Penny and Serum. My friend says the hospital is lovely and it sounded more like a spa.

So funny, I started an email to you yesterday saying that your hysto couldn't be far away! I didn't send because I was desperatly trying to think of some better news from me. Need another few days for that 
Good luck!!! Hope your uterus is looking gorgeous in there!     

Diesy xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, I really hope that Penny can work her magic on you and that you have recovered from your myo....Hope there is a bit of sunshine to warm your days and the good company continues from the Serum thread....and you know there are plenty of hugs and high hopes winging their way to Greece for you to lean on over the next few days.    


A-Mx


----------



## Rose39

Lovely to hear from you Sima - enjoy the sunshine! Hope that the hysteroscopy goes well - I hear amazing things about Penny and Serum.

Rose xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Sima - hope it all goes well!  Good luck           
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Sima

Thanks for the well wishes.  I am not here for very long.  I will be back in the UK on Wednesday.  If all goes well then I hope to be back here for treatment in May or June.  I will try and make more of a holiday of it then as it would be lovely to see some more of Greece.  Roo - I will take your tip and head out to one of the Islands then.  Penny certainly worked her magic with you.  I hope your 3 little ones are growing nicely.  The ladies out here are all wishing you well.

Diesy - I will be getting a DVD of the hysto tomorrow which I will then watch with Penny   .  Can't say I am looking forward to the viewing but let's hope it is all looking good in there.  How are you?  Have you got any news on the dates for your op yet?  

Ok, off out for a kebab in a mo.  Got to fast from midnight tonight.


----------



## Diesy

Wow Sima, got everything crossed for your DVD viewing.       Guessing it's not a popcorn event.  Will be good to hear how you get on.  And VERY excited about the upcoming tx plans.      Take care, I've heard there is a little post op injection that works like a dream for pain for days and days.  Good luuuuuck!  

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oh Sima - have absolutely everything crossed for you       


Here's to a fab hyster and all the best for your forthcoming treatment.


Tis xx


----------



## morrigan

This all sounds really positive Sima- hope it all goes well- only ever heard good things about serum.


----------



## Sharry

New home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284039


----------

